# FiOS coming to La Plata !



## bfncbs1

If your forunate enough to live in La Plata you will be able to get FiOS very soon. Verizon will be rolling out fiber to the town very shortly. This will be for data only inititially. FiOS TV will have to be granted franchising rights first but generally TV is offered with in a short period after data comes online.


Bad news is La Plata will be the only area to benefit this year for FiOS in Southern Maryland.


----------



## vanbells

Sweet!!!    They better hit the outskirts of town!!!!


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:
			
		

> Sweet!!!    They better hit the outskirts of town!!!!




Thats wahat I hoping to find out today. There passing 12,300 homes in and around La Plata with fiber. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## wileecoyote

*How far out*

I'm in Welcome, 7 miles out of town, how far out will they be going??


----------



## bcp

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> Thats wahat I hoping to find out today. There passing 12,300 homes in and around La Plata with fiber. Keep your fingers crossed.


 If it passes by your home, you can get it.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Great, something else for the Charles County thugs to destroy.


----------



## vanbells

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> Great, something else for the Charles County thugs to destroy.



huh?


----------



## Seraphim

I have never heard of this. What is it?  Is it TV or internet or what? What's the difference between this and Cable/Broadband?


----------



## vanbells

Seraphim said:
			
		

> I have never heard of this. What is it?  Is it TV or internet or what? What's the difference between this and Cable/Broadband?



TV and Internet via fiber.    
http://www.verizonfios.com/


----------



## river rat

vanbells said:
			
		

> TV and Internet via fiber.
> http://www.verizonfios.com/



Played the game on there


----------



## wileecoyote

*starting where?*

Where are they starting to run it from? will it be from the center of town? or does it have to come from a local satelitte site or other location? Like I said, I'm almost positive it'll run east on rt 6 rather than west toward me


----------



## bfncbs1

wileecoyote said:
			
		

> Where are they starting to run it from? will it be from the center of town? or does it have to come from a local satelitte site or other location? Like I said, I'm almost positive it'll run east on rt 6 rather than west toward me




It will come from the local CO...Which is located on route 301 (beside Pizza Hut)

Trying to find out now where there going run fiber. If I was a betting person I would say everything inside the town and more then likely around route 488 near Kings Grant, Agricopia and down rt 6 in Clarks Run.

The deployment plan doesn't list this yet but trying to reach the project manager to find out more.

Keep you posted!


----------



## Richard Cranium

vanbells said:
			
		

> huh?



I heard Waldorf was once a nice place to be (a long, long time ago)....until about 5 yrs ago. It seems like an alright town, I probably would have enjoyed it back then. Not now. I'd easily be in jail for defending myself.


----------



## bfncbs1

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> I heard Waldorf was once a nice place to be (a long, long time ago)....until about 5 yrs ago. It seems like an alright town, I probably would have enjoyed it back then. Not now. I'd easily be in jail for defending myself.



I don't see thugs ripping fiber out of the ground. That would require way too much work ....especially for now payoff.


----------



## vanbells

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> I heard Waldorf was once a nice place to be (a long, long time ago)....until about 5 yrs ago. It seems like an alright town, I probably would have enjoyed it back then. Not now. I'd easily be in jail for defending myself.



Gotcha.


----------



## RadioPatrol

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> If your forunate enough to live in La Plata you will be able to get FiOS very soon. Verizon will be rolling out fiber to the town very shortly. This will be for data only inititially. FiOS TV will have to be granted franchising rights first but generally TV is offered with in a short period after data comes online.
> 
> 
> Bad news is La Plata will be the only area to benefit this year for FiOS in Southern Maryland.




A friend just got it in Accokeek .....  

yeah i know not as far south as LaPlata .......... Geez and I cannot get it in Fort Washington, Closer to DC ..... 

i gues it is to bring broadband further out? or has LaPlata had DSL / Comcast ?


----------



## bfncbs1

RadioPatrol said:
			
		

> A friend just got it in Accokeek .....
> 
> yeah i know not as far south as LaPlata .......... Geez and I cannot get it in Fort Washington, Closer to DC .....
> 
> i gues it is to bring broadband further out? or has LaPlata had DSL / Comcast ?




La Plata has DSL and Cable. But the way it works is you need to make a presence in each county first. Ultimately they want to be able to provide TV across fiber. 

They need to have a presence in every county so they can convince the local cable commisions for each town/county to award franchise rights in order to offer FiOS TV.

Fort Washington will be very soon also. Just depends on where you live in Fort Washington...

Just as St. Mary's and Calvert will be soon.....Just Charles is first. Next year they will benefit from FiOS also.


----------



## Xaquin44

OP, where are you getting this information?

can you link it?

Im sitting in dentsville (3 miles from where comcast ends on rt. 6) and would beg borrow and steal for internet that is not craptacular 28.8


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> La Plata has DSL and Cable.



Not all of La Plata.


----------



## bfncbs1

True....DSL has limitations based on distance. Most areas have cable in La Plata.

Franchise agreement dictates cable. But most of La Plata is covered.


----------



## bfncbs1

Xaquin44 said:
			
		

> OP, where are you getting this information?
> 
> 
> can you link it?
> 
> Im sitting in dentsville (3 miles from where comcast ends on rt. 6) and would beg borrow and steal for internet that is not craptacular 28.8




Where at in Dentsville? I'm off Trinity Church near Dubois Rd. We are getting DSL this summer. Curious if your fed from the same feed as me.


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> True....DSL has limitations based on distance. Most areas have cable in La Plata.
> 
> Franchise agreement dictates cable. But most of La Plata is covered.



I wish I was part of that most part.  Oh well.


----------



## rdkarob

vanbells said:
			
		

> I wish I was part of that most part.  Oh well.




I am sure it will not come West of LaPlata, probably to Port Tobacco, but that is it.  there isn't even DSL past that point.


----------



## Xaquin44

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> Where at in Dentsville? I'm off Trinity Church near Dubois Rd. We are getting DSL this summer. Curious if your fed from the same feed as me.



I'm two houses before Cookseys (heck I can't remember how to spell it lol) if you're driving away from LaPlata proper.  So we're probably off the same feed.

I'm about 4 miles from where Comcast stops (Bel Alton Newton road)

how would we get DSL?  we're not close enough to the wire center (next to Ledo's Pizza).

where are you getting this info?

If your info is correct I will cry from joy.  28.8  kills me a little more inside every time I try and mod part of my forums.


----------



## bfncbs1

Xaquin44 said:
			
		

> I'm two houses before Cookseys (heck I can't remember how to spell it lol) if you're driving away from LaPlata proper.  So we're probably off the same feed.
> 
> I'm about 4 miles from where Comcast stops (Bel Alton Newton road)
> 
> how would we get DSL?  we're not close enough to the wire center (next to Ledo's Pizza).
> 
> where are you getting this info?
> 
> If your info is correct I will cry from joy.  28.8  kills me a little more inside every time I try and mod part of my forums.




I'm a manager with Verizon  

We use existing RT's and add what is called a adtran to the remote terminals. This is how we reach more remote areas or areas that have a large population but aren't close to a central office.

Let me clarify on the FiOS offering. When I say La Plata I mean La Plata. Other towns and cities such as Nanjemoy, Port Tobacco, Welcome are not targeted for FiOS.....Only La Plata sorry  

Back to your feed ....You are more then likely fed from Penns Hill Rd which would pretty much be a no go for DSL. Have you looked into EVDO? I have that now and it's great. The price is high but I would have to say quality of the service in wonderful. I average about 1.5m down and about 500K up which is better then the lowest DSL tier. DSl isgood obviously because o the price.


----------



## Xaquin44

ahh EVDO is useless for gaming because of the cap =/

my mother was a manager for verizon too hehe she used to work out of the LaPlata branch a long time ago

about FIOS .... I'm in dentsville, but I have a LaPlata address .... any idea how far up Rt 6 FIOS will be going?


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> I'm a manager with Verizon
> 
> We use existing RT's and add what is called a adtran to the remote terminals. This is how we reach more remote areas or areas that have a large population but aren't close to a central office.
> 
> Let me clarify on the FiOS offering. When I say La Plata I mean La Plata. Other towns and cities such as Nanjemoy, Port Tobacco, Welcome are not targeted for FiOS.....Only La Plata sorry
> 
> Back to your feed ....You are more then likely fed from Penns Hill Rd which would pretty much be a no go for DSL. Have you looked into EVDO? I have that now and it's great. The price is high but I would have to say quality of the service in wonderful. I average about 1.5m down and about 500K up which is better then the lowest DSL tier. DSl isgood obviously because o the price.



How about Englewood Drive?


----------



## Xaquin44

bump for hope


----------



## vanbells

lol @ hope


----------



## forestal

So what is Verizon's strategy for deploying FIOS?  Is it the low hanging fruit first (condos, townhouses, densly populated areas), and the rest later?  I tell you, I'm eager to drop Comcast for access to full digital television, not the pseudo-digital package that Comcast tries to portray as being 100% digital.  Most of the channels still get to my residence in their analog format.  bleh!




			
				bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> I'm a manager with Verizon
> 
> We use existing RT's and add what is called a adtran to the remote terminals. This is how we reach more remote areas or areas that have a large population but aren't close to a central office.
> 
> Let me clarify on the FiOS offering. When I say La Plata I mean La Plata. Other towns and cities such as Nanjemoy, Port Tobacco, Welcome are not targeted for FiOS.....Only La Plata sorry
> 
> Back to your feed ....You are more then likely fed from Penns Hill Rd which would pretty much be a no go for DSL. Have you looked into EVDO? I have that now and it's great. The price is high but I would have to say quality of the service in wonderful. I average about 1.5m down and about 500K up which is better then the lowest DSL tier. DSl isgood obviously because o the price.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

forestal said:
			
		

> So what is Verizon's strategy for deploying FIOS? Is it the low hanging fruit first (condos, townhouses, densly populated areas), and the rest later? I tell you, I'm eager to drop Comcast for access to full digital television, not the pseudo-digital package that Comcast tries to portray as being 100% digital. Most of the channels still get to my residence in their analog format. bleh!




Hi dummy 

I have Comcast and most of the feeds are digital. The only analog feeds are those of the networks that choose to broadcast in analog.


----------



## Draco69

So are you saying that this article is false  http://www.somdnews.com/stories/02232007/entetop93836_32191.shtml

Says that FIOS will be avaiable through out the entire St Marys County by end of summer.   

I have been living with dial up in Chaptico for ever now.     Would love to get highspeed.    DSL  stops  .6 miles from my house.     I have been talking with verizon and putting my name and number on that dam LIST   for 5 years now.    They keep telling me i will get an email when  DSL or FIOS is avaiable in my area.   Why dont they say  "you live in the country and will never get it "


----------



## willie

Draco69 said:
			
		

> So are you saying that this article is false  http://www.somdnews.com/stories/02232007/entetop93836_32191.shtml
> 
> Says that FIOS will be avaiable through out the entire St Marys County by end of summer.
> 
> I have been living with dial up in Chaptico for ever now.     Would love to get highspeed.    DSL  stops  .6 miles from my house.     I have been talking with verizon and putting my name and number on that dam LIST   for 5 years now.    They keep telling me i will get an email when  DSL or FIOS is avaiable in my area.   Why dont they say  "you live in the country and will never get it "


Who is "The Maryland Broadband Cooperative"?  Do they have the power to tell Verizon what to do?


----------



## bfncbs1

willie said:
			
		

> Who is "The Maryland Broadband Cooperative"?  Do they have the power to tell Verizon what to do?




Nope....In the end its Verizon's choice to either lease those lines or not. It opens it up for all the mom and pop companies to come in and offer the same service


----------



## bfncbs1

Draco69 said:
			
		

> So are you saying that this article is false  http://www.somdnews.com/stories/02232007/entetop93836_32191.shtml
> 
> Says that FIOS will be avaiable through out the entire St Marys County by end of summer.
> 
> I have been living with dial up in Chaptico for ever now.     Would love to get highspeed.    DSL  stops  .6 miles from my house.     I have been talking with verizon and putting my name and number on that dam LIST   for 5 years now.    They keep telling me i will get an email when  DSL or FIOS is avaiable in my area.   Why dont they say  "you live in the country and will never get it "




Not saying it's false but it doesn't have anything to do with Verizon. Thats a MBC initiative and not a Verizon Inititiative. 

Verizon will not be in St. Mary's by the end of this year. DSL expansion is also very limited anymore.

Have you looked into EVDO? I have it in Charlotte Hall and it works great I also have a friend that lives in Clements who uses it also and he is getting rev.a I would check on this if you are willing to spend $60 a month. I have to say it works great!


----------



## rjnagy

*FIOS coming to LaPlata*

will this include like the White Plains/Bryans Road Area at all


----------



## bfncbs1

rjnagy said:
			
		

> will this include like the White Plains/Bryans Road Area at all




Unfortunately no. FiOS will only be La Plata for 2007. And at this point it will be late 2007. They are currently building out the CO in LaPlata and have yet to decide where the fiber will be going outside of immediate surrounding area of the CO(301)


----------



## rjnagy

*Makes no sense*

I understand what your saying. In my case it just makes no sense my subdivision is only like 10 years old. You think when it was built they would have had the foresight (I'm network engineer and figure fios has been in the works for years as I know how these things go with the think tanks and all) to put fiber in all the new subdivisions so basically all you would have to do is the run to the house.


----------



## Xaquin44

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no. FiOS will only be La Plata for 2007. And at this point it will be late 2007. They are currently building out the CO in LaPlata and have yet to decide where the fiber will be going outside of immediate surrounding area of the CO(301)



tell them to hit rt. 6 up to Cooksey's Store!


----------



## tward

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no. FiOS will only be La Plata for 2007. And at this point it will be late 2007. They are currently building out the CO in LaPlata and have yet to decide where the fiber will be going outside of immediate surrounding area of the CO(301)



When saying La Plata, does that mean:

1.  within the town limits
2.  within the 20646 zip code
3.  something else that I'm not thinking of.....

I am in the 20646 zip code, but at the far end of it...


----------



## Xaquin44

willie said:
			
		

> Who is "The Maryland Broadband Cooperative"?  Do they have the power to tell Verizon what to do?



I think the "MBC" is a joke.  leastways they haven't updated their site with anything (much less progress) in almost a year.


----------



## bcp

FIOS is almost too fast.... well ok, not too fast, but its almost like being on a network at the office.

 the HD tv from FIOS is much cleaner than the HD from Comcast.

 Ive had FIOS for about 7 months now, and so far the only time it went out was when a tree fell across my lines in the ice storm and brought everything down. other than that? not so much as a flicker of static on the TV during electrical storms.

 MY house phone is also now run through the FIOS and it has never been a cleaner connection.

 Price is comparable to the Comcrap price but the service is ten times that of comcrap.

 I think the better service has to do with Verizon being considered a public utility, and comcrap being a private owned business. The rules for service are a little strickter on Verizon.

 They also send only one bill per month that includes the internet, the tv, the house phone and my cell phones. Big bill, but better than all being separate.

 I highly recommend the Verizon service over the other choices as soon as it gets to you.


----------



## bfncbs1

tward said:
			
		

> When saying La Plata, does that mean:
> 
> 1.  within the town limits
> 2.  within the 20646 zip code
> 3.  something else that I'm not thinking of.....
> 
> I am in the 20646 zip code, but at the far end of it...



Starting in the immediate "town" from Crain Highway, Radio Station rd, Washington Ave, etc. Beyond that I'm still waiting to hear. 

I have my assumptions as to where it will go but that would just be a assumption. I don't want to give false hope.


----------



## forestal

ComCrap clown.


			
				AndyMarquisLIVE said:
			
		

> Hi dummy
> 
> I have Comcast and most of the feeds are digital. The only analog feeds are those of the networks that choose to broadcast in analog.


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> Starting in the immediate "town" from Crain Highway, Radio Station rd, Washington Ave, etc. Beyond that I'm still waiting to hear.
> 
> I have my assumptions as to where it will go but that would just be a assumption. I don't want to give false hope.



Well, poop.  Comcast is finally trenching down my street now.


----------



## Xaquin44

vanbells said:
			
		

> Well, poop.  Comcast is finally trenching down my street now.



Luckey

where are you in LaPlata?


----------



## vanbells

I'm outside the town off of 488.


----------



## Xaquin44

huh

I thought they already had cable on 488

are you on Hawkins Gate or something?

at any rate put a sign up in front of them that says "please run cable to Cookseys Store so Xaquin44 can finally check his e-mail  from home"


----------



## vanbells

Yeah, I'm off a side street on Hawkins Gate.


----------



## Xaquin44

vanbells said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm off a side street on Hawkins Gate.



cool. congrats on cable =)


----------



## vanbells

Have you tried getting an airtime card by Sprint or Verizon?


----------



## Xaquin44

nah

I looked on their site and I'm out of their coverage for broadband

guess I'll have to wait for LaPlata to finish turning into Waldorf jr. so enough people run to Dentsville for Comcast or Verizon to get off their lazy asses and give us cable/fios


----------



## awpitt

*Just an FYI...*



			
				WTOP said:
			
		

> PHILADELPHIA (AP) - When Henry Powderly II ordered Verizon Communications Inc.'s FiOS fiber-optic service, he knew he was about to be connected to the future of telecommunications.
> He also got unplugged from its past. Which meant that while Powderly was gaining features, he was losing some telecommunications options.




http://www.wtop.com/?nid=111&sid=1183313


----------



## 2ndAmendment

awpitt said:
			
		

> http://www.wtop.com/?nid=111&sid=1183313


Rather than bait and switch it is bait, hook, and reel them in.


----------



## Xaquin44

meh like that matters

the majority of the country won't see fiber for a LONG time

30$ a month vs. 15$ a month is so minor that most people won't care.  plus fiber is a million times more useful.


----------



## RadioPatrol

yeah America is way behind on High Speed Internet penetrating the "country" 

yet most places in Korea you can get 30 megabit DSL .......... go figure ?


----------



## Pandora

bfncbs1 said:
			
		

> I'm a manager with Verizon
> 
> We use existing RT's and add what is called a adtran to the remote terminals. This is how we reach more remote areas or areas that have a large population but aren't close to a central office.
> 
> Let me clarify on the FiOS offering. When I say La Plata I mean La Plata. Other towns and cities such as Nanjemoy, Port Tobacco, Welcome are not targeted for FiOS.....Only La Plata sorry
> 
> Back to your feed ....You are more then likely fed from Penns Hill Rd which would pretty much be a no go for DSL. Have you looked into EVDO? I have that now and it's great. The price is high but I would have to say quality of the service in wonderful. I average about 1.5m down and about 500K up which is better then the lowest DSL tier. DSl isgood obviously because o the price.



So what is the plan for the rest of Southern Maryland?  Can you tell us where/when the next feeds will go in this area?

Does it really (honestly) speed things up if we complete the interest form?


----------



## ComputerDoctor

Everyone,

I'm still holding out hope on Fios in our area. I'm located off of Route 2 in a fairly new neighborhood. Unfortunately, Verizon says they currently have no plans for installing Fios in our area. We currently cannot even get DSL. Comcast has pretty much beat Verizon to it. 

I'm not expecting Fios to come here, they almost certainly would NOT get enough business.

Chris .


----------



## Xaquin44

LaPlata (by which I mean Dentsville with a LaPlata address) will probably never see FIOS or DSL or Cable.

In fact I'd bet that most all of southern MD won't see FIOS for a LONG time.

but I could be wrong I suppose.


----------



## David

bfncbs1 said:


> Bad news is La Plata will be the only area to benefit this year for FiOS in Southern Maryland.


I see all these official looking signs along the road that say TECHNOLOGY CORRIDOR.  You mean you can't get FIOS inside the boundary of those signs? :baffled:


----------



## mczajka

*Very Soon?*

VERY SOON? What's the ETA on this. It's been about 7 months since this post was started.


----------



## Xaquin44

mczajka said:


> VERY SOON? What's the ETA on this. It's been about 7 months since this post was started.



My guess would be very soon .... like very soon after 2017 when LaPlata has become 100% Waldorf.

I called MBC (the broadband guys) and they said they'd be running Fiber down rt. 6 a couple months ago (they didn't) (and likely never will) (they haven't even updated their website in a year).

I also talked with a higher up with Comcast who said they were doing a survey in the Dentsville area last Feb.  I guess they decided the thousands of homes there didn't need internet.


----------



## Xaquin44

anyone know anything else?

just to keep this topic around.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Xaquin44 said:


> My guess would be very soon .... like very soon after 2017 when LaPlata has become 100% Waldorf.
> 
> I called MBC (the broadband guys) and they said they'd be running Fiber down rt. 6 a couple months ago (they didn't) (and likely never will) (they haven't even updated their website in a year).
> 
> I also talked with a higher up with Comcast who said they were doing a survey in the Dentsville area last Feb.  I guess they decided the thousands of homes there didn't need internet.



I live in Dentsville and no one surveyed me


----------



## Xaquin44

mygoldnhorse said:


> I live in Dentsville and no one surveyed me



same here hehe


----------



## billneed

*Fios in La Plata*

I was at a Bob Evens this week and noticed that all the Verizon service trucks were in the parking lot.  It seems that all the local servicemen and there boss were having a meeting so I asked the boss when La Plata was getting FiOS.  He told me that the plan was to start this Oct with the cable running East up Charles St towards 488.  He told me that Quailwood where I live will have it at the end of the year at the latest.  I didn't ask him about any other areas.  I hope this is helpful to some of you.  By the way the signal will be 1080i.


----------



## somdphoneman

billneed said:


> I was at a Bob Evens this week and noticed that all the Verizon service trucks were in the parking lot.  It seems that all the local servicemen and there boss were having a meeting so I asked the boss when La Plata was getting FiOS.  He told me that the plan was to start this Oct with the cable running East up Charles St towards 488.  He told me that Quailwood where I live will have it at the end of the year at the latest.  I didn't ask him about any other areas.  I hope this is helpful to some of you.  By the way the signal will be 1080i.





This is true, alot of areas in somd will have Fios up and running by the end of the year if not before then. I ve been to the trainings and had the up close and personal experience, it blows anything I ve seen AWAY. They ll be offering bundle packages too.


----------



## tes218

somdphoneman said:


> This is true, alot of areas in somd will have Fios up and running by the end of the year if not before then. I ve been to the trainings and had the up close and personal experience, it blows anything I ve seen AWAY. They ll be offering bundle packages too.



Hughesville?


----------



## somdphoneman

tes218 said:


> Hughesville?



Im not sure if its there yet, but I can check by a random phone number in that area.


----------



## tes218

somdphoneman said:


> Im not sure if its there yet, but I can check by a random phone number in that area.



I'm pretty sure it's not there now. Was wondering if you would happen to know or could find out when it may be there.  I'm eager to drop Comcast as I already have Verizon for my internet and phone.


----------



## Draco69

Are they still doing the entire ST Mary's COunty  with FIOS.


----------



## bfncbs1

Draco69 said:


> Are they still doing the entire ST Mary's COunty  with FIOS.




Nope just La Plata and Waldorf. There is nothing slated for St. Mary's or Calvert in 2008.

La Plata and Waldorf will be limited deployments for FiOS. Meaning not too many house's will be passed in 2008.


----------



## bfncbs1

tes218 said:


> Hughesville?





Sorry. Hughesville won't happen this year.

Possible for DSL......They just expanded coverage in the area.


----------



## somdphoneman

tes218 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not there now. Was wondering if you would happen to know or could find out when it may be there.  I'm eager to drop Comcast as I already have Verizon for my internet and phone.



If you could give me a number of a business near you I could tell you.


----------



## somdphoneman

Draco69 said:


> Are they still doing the entire ST Mary's COunty  with FIOS.



Plans are for St.Marys early 09 but they offer HSI in certain areas of St.Marys already, I can look at availibility by simply entering in a business thats close by and see what the options are.


----------



## bfncbs1

somdphoneman said:


> If you could give me a number of a business near you I could tell you.



Anyone can do that by simply going to the Verizon website.


----------



## bfncbs1

somdphoneman said:


> Plans are for St.Marys early 09 but they offer HSI in certain areas of St.Marys already, I can look at availibility by simply entering in a business thats close by and see what the options are.




I wouldn't say that is confirmed. No offices for 2009 have been finalized. That goes for any city, county or state.


----------



## somdphoneman

bfncbs1 said:


> Anyone can do that by simply going to the Verizon website.



Thanks you are correct, but seeing that I just took a massive sixteen hour training(and have several friends that do the installing) on Fios I am able to say how much it is(bundled) and when it will be available in a specific area.


----------



## bfncbs1

somdphoneman said:


> Thanks you are correct, but seeing that I just took a massive sixteen hour training(and have several friends that do the installing) on Fios I am able to say how much it is(bundled) and when it will be available in a specific area.




I'm a Manager in NP for FiOS. The list of new locations opening in 2008 is sitting right in front of me.


----------



## somdphoneman

bfncbs1 said:


> I'm a Manager in NP for FiOS. The list of new locations opening in 2008 is sitting right in front of me.




Really thats awesome...we ll probably meet if they have a launch party


----------



## ktflame

*Internet Wows in the Dentsville Area*

On two occasions I have seen a pickup truck with cable TV on the side and gentlemen measuring distances looming the Dentsville area down Penns Hill Rd and actually on Stonestreet Rd. Anyone have any idea what company is laying cable in the area? I'm actually getting kind of excited.


----------



## bfncbs1

ktflame said:


> On two occasions I have seen a pickup truck with cable TV on the side and gentlemen measuring distances looming the Dentsville area down Penns Hill Rd and actually on Stonestreet Rd. Anyone have any idea what company is laying cable in the area? I'm actually getting kind of excited.



We seen that also down here off Old Sycamore Rd......Truck running around with Cable mapping on the side. I just figured he was counting houses for the cable company to see if there is any reason to come to this area.


----------



## Xaquin44

Verizon should spend more money installing fiber then advertising for it.  I see two commercials a night and I only watch the simpsons and jeopardy =/


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> We seen that also down here off Old Sycamore Rd......Truck running around with Cable mapping on the side. I just figured he was counting houses for the cable company to see if there is any reason to come to this area.


Any word on Verizon DSL being offered to homes on Oliver Shop Road?  I read an article recently in the Maryland Independent advertising DSL availability on DuBois Road.

Thanks


----------



## sockgirl77

Xaquin44 said:


> ahh EVDO is useless for gaming because of the cap =/
> 
> my mother was a manager for verizon too hehe she used to work out of the LaPlata branch a long time ago
> 
> about FIOS .... I'm in dentsville, but I have a LaPlata address .... any idea how far up Rt 6 FIOS will be going?



My parents live in Hudson Ridge and they were told that nothing was coming down their way anytime soon. They have the internet through the Dish and they hate it.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> Any word on Verizon DSL being offered to homes on Oliver Shop Road?  I read an article recently in the Maryland Independent advertising DSL availability on DuBois Road.
> 
> Thanks



More then likely no.....really there wasn't much funding for expanding DSL in 2008. Most of the funding that was allocated for DSL is only to maintain the existing equipment and to offer new services for existing customers. 

Dubois Rd wasn't lucky....its all about who lives on that street


----------



## bfncbs1

Tuesday, April 29

Charles County Technology Council Lunch and Learn will be held from noon-1:30 p.m. April 29 at the Charles County Chamber of Commerce, 101 Centennial St., Suite A., La Plata. Joseph Daniels, assistant vice president of external affairs for Verizon, will discuss Verizon’s plans to bring FiOS to Charles County. Cost is $20 for nonmembers and $15 for members. R.S.V.P. to info@TheTechCouncil.net or 877-282-5734 by April 24.


----------



## clevalley

hockeynutmd said:


> Any word on Verizon DSL being offered to homes on Oliver Shop Road?  I read an article recently in the Maryland Independent advertising DSL availability on DuBois Road.
> 
> Thanks



Don't hold your breathe - we are too far away from the Hughesville switch to receive it - also, the phone lines are so old around here when people use to have problems with phone line noise, Bell Atlantic would come in and place "chokes" on the lines to quiet them down.  They were not documented exactly where they were placed   These chokes KILL the signal of DSL.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Tuesday, April 29
> 
> Charles County Technology Council Lunch and Learn will be held from noon-1:30 p.m. April 29 at the Charles County Chamber of Commerce, 101 Centennial St., Suite A., La Plata. Joseph Daniels, assistant vice president of external affairs for Verizon, will discuss Verizon’s plans to bring FiOS to Charles County. Cost is $20 for nonmembers and $15 for members. R.S.V.P. to info@TheTechCouncil.net or 877-282-5734 by April 24.



Funny - Verizon will only go to places where it is saturated with enough people to recoup the cost of laying the fiber.  Bowie was one of the first places and with homes sitting on top of one another it payed off well.

LaPlata is not saturated enough for them (IMO); I will bet they will say in 5-10 years which is a good way of saying "sorry for your luck"   When we moved to Bryantown 30 YEARS ago, cable was coming in 5 - 10 years... it never happened, and to this day they say it is not cost effective.

Now - St. Charles they could definitely get a return as the homes are on 1/4 acre or smaller lots.  You can bet your ass it will run in there before it hits LaPlata... 

 the fiber trunks already run through Waldorf AND a MASSIVE fiber trunk runs down 301 through White Plains into LaPlata and out Rt. 6 through Port Tobacco, through Welcome to an "undisclosed" location... been there for years but will not be touched by Verizon for some time.


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Don't hold your breathe - we are too far away from the Hughesville switch to receive it - also, the phone lines are so old around here when people use to have problems with phone line noise, Bell Atlantic would come in and place "chokes" on the lines to quiet them down.  They were not documented exactly where they were placed   These chokes KILL the signal of DSL.




Distance is a issue but just like Dubois Rd if you install a remote terminal also known as a Adtran then you can extend DSL to where ever you want. Its done all the time. 

Funding for DSL is the issue.


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Funny - Verizon will only go to places where it is saturated with enough people to recoup the cost of laying the fiber.  Bowie was one of the first places and with homes sitting on top of one another it payed off well.
> 
> LaPlata is not saturated enough for them (IMO); I will bet they will say in 5-10 years which is a good way of saying "sorry for your luck"   When we moved to Bryantown 30 YEARS ago, cable was coming in 5 - 10 years... it never happened, and to this day they say it is not cost effective.
> 
> Now - St. Charles they could definitely get a return as the homes are on 1/4 acre or smaller lots.  You can bet your ass it will run in there before it hits LaPlata...
> 
> the fiber trunks already run through Waldorf AND a MASSIVE fiber trunk runs down 301 through White Plains into LaPlata and out Rt. 6 through Port Tobacco, through Welcome to an "undisclosed" location... been there for years but will not be touched by Verizon for some time.




This much I can tell you....La Plata will see FiOS this year and they will be offering there Triple Play package (data, voice and video). FiOS will go live in La Plata by June 30th. Trust me on this one. 22,000 homes in La Plata will be able to subscribe to FiOS.


Waldorf will go live in October for FiOS with 36,000 homes being able to subscribe. 

The bad news for alot of people (especially rural areas around La Plata) they will probably never see FiOS. The best they can hope for is DSL expansion which is basically a prayer.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Distance is a issue but just like Dubois Rd if you install a remote terminal also known as a Adtran then you can extend DSL to where ever you want. Its done all the time.
> 
> Funding for DSL is the issue.



That was the term I was thinking of (Adtran) - but unfortunately it is not "cost effective" for Verizon to do so down here, at least in my Bryantown area - near TC Martin.


----------



## bfncbs1

I agree with you there.....I tried but it was going to cost nearly $80K to the company just to serve my street for DSL.....the take rate just wouldn't justify it.


----------



## Xaquin44

what are odds on FIOS in Potomac Heights in Indian Head?

There are like 500 houses in 2 miles there .... and I'd assume Fiber runs to the base already.


----------



## sockgirl77

Xaquin44 said:


> what are odds on FIOS in Potomac Heights in Indian Head?
> 
> There are like 500 houses in 2 miles there .... and I'd assume Fiber runs to the base already.



Verizon has a link on their webpage to sign up for a notification of when it was going to be available. I looked up my old addy in the Heights and it just told me that it is not available yet but that DSL was.


----------



## bfncbs1

sockgirl77 said:


> Verizon has a link on their webpage to sign up for a notification of when it was going to be available. I looked up my old addy in the Heights and it just told me that it is not available yet but that DSL was.



I only know what's oing on for this year......We won't know about 2009 until around September. 

My guess is in 2009 they will expand to other cities/towns in Southern Maryland, more then likely Prince Frederick and LP.

La Plata just recently got pushed out to October 30, 2008 for FiOS and Waldorf to December 1, 2008.


----------



## chess

I love the dsl i have through verizon...


yet when fios comes to lex park... I will be ready to get it and make the change away from metrocrap....

I am targeting about a 4th qtr 2009 date is about accurate right now


----------



## Xaquin44

bfncbs1 said:


> La Plata just recently got pushed out to October 30, 2008 for FiOS and Waldorf to December 1, 2008.



very recently apparently lol


----------



## bfncbs1

Xaquin44 said:


> very recently apparently lol




Found out Monday


I did hear Comcast was going to be in Dentsville by Summer......Not sure if that is true. Penns Hill, Hudson ridge, Trinity Church, Etc.....Not sure if its 100% true but we did have cable mapping truck all over this area. I also have a friend who is a installer that said there was a Dentsville construction project out by Comcast but didn't know the streets included in that.

who knows...time will tell


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> Found out Monday
> 
> 
> I did hear Comcast was going to be in Dentsville by Summer......Not sure if that is true. Penns Hill, Hudson ridge, Trinity Church, Etc.....Not sure if its 100% true but we did have cable mapping truck all over this area. I also have a friend who is a installer that said there was a Dentsville construction project out by Comcast but didn't know the streets included in that.
> 
> who knows...time will tell



They have been running some sort of cable from the TC Martin area of Oliver Shop Road.  I'm hoping they will come all the way down Oliver Shop and into the Amberleigh Farms area.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> They have been running some sort of cable from the TC Martin area of Oliver Shop Road.  I'm hoping they will come all the way down Oliver Shop and into the Amberleigh Farms area.



We all have our fingers crossed if you live in the Bryantown, Charlotte Hall, Dentsville area.......It just sucks when the only choice you have is Satellite or EVDO.


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> We all have our fingers crossed if you live in the Bryantown, Charlotte Hall, Dentsville area.......It just sucks when the only choice you have is Satellite or EVDO.



I recently dropped HughesNet and switched to Cingular EVDO and a Cradlepoint Wireless Router.  Very stable and supports all of our family quite well.  But, since I work from home, I'm in real need of additional bandwidth and looking forward to Comcast or Verizon expanding in our area.


----------



## bfncbs1

Is anyone else attending this tomorrow in La Plata?

Start Date: April 29 2008 --> End Date: April 29 2008 
Recurrence None 
Location Charles County Chamber of Commerce, La Plata, MD 
Event Description Lunch and Learn from noon-1:30 p.m., Tuesday, April 29, 2008. .

Joseph Daniels, Assistant Vice President External Affairs of Verizon, will be discussing Verizon’s plans to bring FiOS to Charles County.

Charles County Technology Council


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> We all have our fingers crossed if you live in the Bryantown, Charlotte Hall, Dentsville area.......It just sucks when the only choice you have is Satellite or EVDO.



Fat Chance for Bryantown;

Comcast Cable currently runs to TC Martin - it was part of the broadband agreement for Charles County Schools.  I am not sure of what they are stretching now, but it is where cable currently runs.

Last year ('07) there was no construction funds to go past TC Martin... I was told by the construction manager that it is still not cost effective to come down past TC Martin.  The only thing that might make them go PAST TC Martin is the new development they are putting in off of Olivers Shop Road Past the school (you can actually see the development from 231...) - I was told that the run is still about 1 - 2 years away.

I have lived in Bryantown for 31 years, back when we moved in they said 10 years!   21 years later it still is not south of TC Martin... 

Be glad you can get satellite and EVDO - for years it was only 4, 5, 7 and 9 - maybe 20... and when internet came around the FASTEST was 28.8 dialup _forever _unless you went satellite.  Anything of use was until EVDO RevA (anything really worth doing) broke out last year.

I cannot tell you the amount of letters and e-mail I have sent to Verizon, Comcast and SMECO (Broadband over Power Lines - BPL to become a case study) to no avail... it is about the almighty $, not providing a service to the community.  I even picked apart the Broadband Agreement and Cable Agreement for Charles County and all they are is a BIGGER pipe dream that leads to nowhere.

Bottom line - don't hold your breath!


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Is anyone else attending this tomorrow in La Plata?
> 
> Start Date: April 29 2008 --> End Date: April 29 2008
> Recurrence None
> Location Charles County Chamber of Commerce, La Plata, MD
> Event Description Lunch and Learn from noon-1:30 p.m., Tuesday, April 29, 2008. .
> 
> Joseph Daniels, Assistant Vice President External Affairs of Verizon, will be discussing Verizon’s plans to bring FiOS to Charles County.
> 
> Charles County Technology Council



Joseph Daniels WILL NOT pin a date on any place except St. Charles... I will guarantee it... reason is density and population is not high enough for a return of investment in LaPlata.  I would bet all he is trying to do is get into the commissioners pants to get written in to the Cable/Broadband Agreement - to be a guaranteed provider like Comcast is now.

There will be projected dates, but of course can change do to this and that... It will be nothing but a dog and pony show...


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Joseph Daniels WILL NOT pin a date on any place except St. Charles... I will guarantee it... reason is density and population is not high enough for a return of investment in LaPlata.  I would bet all he is trying to do is get into the commissioners pants to get written in to the Cable/Broadband Agreement - to be a guaranteed provider like Comcast is now.
> 
> There will be projected dates, but of course can change do to this and that... It will be nothing but a dog and pony show...



Trust me...La Plata will see FiOS this year. No later then October. The equipment is in the CO now and is scheduled to e in service by June 30th. Outside plant is working now on installing fiber. 

Waldorf will come after La Plata. And there is plenty of density in La Plata to support FiOS. If you saw some of the locations we have placed FiOS compared to La Plata you would be shocked. Some places have less then a 1/3 of the population.


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Joseph Daniels WILL NOT pin a date on any place except St. Charles... I will guarantee it... reason is density and population is not high enough for a return of investment in LaPlata.  I would bet all he is trying to do is get into the commissioners pants to get written in to the Cable/Broadband Agreement - to be a guaranteed provider like Comcast is now.
> 
> 
> There will be projected dates, but of course can change do to this and that... It will be nothing but a dog and pony show...



From what I hear the franchise agreement is expired...Not sure if this is true.

The cable advisory has always been a joke of a committee anyway. Have you ever tried to contact one of them? No response.....Been to a meeting? Nope they always cancel. Joke!


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> Is anyone else attending this tomorrow in La Plata?
> 
> Start Date: April 29 2008 --> End Date: April 29 2008
> Recurrence None
> Location Charles County Chamber of Commerce, La Plata, MD
> Event Description Lunch and Learn from noon-1:30 p.m., Tuesday, April 29, 2008. .
> 
> Joseph Daniels, Assistant Vice President External Affairs of Verizon, will be discussing Verizon’s plans to bring FiOS to Charles County.
> 
> Charles County Technology Council



I signed up but have a conflict with a client today.  Based on the information that you've previously provided, I see no future expansion in the Dentsville area for Verizon Broadband.  Our only hope at this point is expansion by Comcast or a wireless vendor other then the big 3 offers an affordable option.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> From what I hear the franchise agreement is expired...Not sure if this is true.
> 
> The cable advisory has always been a joke of a committee anyway. Have you ever tried to contact one of them? No response.....Been to a meeting? Nope they always cancel. Joke!



You are probably right about the agreement expiring - great timing for Verizon to come in and stroke the commissioners... it will be a long time coming down here.

I have contacted once out of 20 or so letters/e-mails by the board asking if I wanted to be on it - told them sure thing, would love to; never heard back from them.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Trust me...La Plata will see FiOS this year. No later then October. The equipment is in the CO now and is scheduled to e in service by June 30th. Outside plant is working now on installing fiber.
> 
> Waldorf will come after La Plata. And there is plenty of density in La Plata to support FiOS. If you saw some of the locations we have placed FiOS compared to La Plata you would be shocked. Some places have less then a 1/3 of the population.



Interesting - are they using the trunk coming out of Dahlgren under the river???  I know there is a trunk coming from Waldorf to LaPlata and out towards Port Tobacco but they do not own it - it might get turned over to them though.

Why LaPlata first?  Waldorf is much denser and the return will be higher...

I can only think of why because of the new construction planned for the farms down by Springhill-Newtown Road and 301??? (Near Johnny Boy's +500 some homes BTW)... is it so they can lay the infrastructure in before the homes?

I don't know - I will be shocked to see it in LaPlata before Waldorf...

Tell them to get off their azzes and support Byantown/Hughesville a little better!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

clevalley said:


> Interesting - are they using the trunk coming out of Dahlgren under the river??? I know there is a trunk coming from Waldorf to LaPlata and out towards Port Tobacco but they do not own it - it might get turned over to them though.
> 
> Why LaPlata first? Waldorf is much denser and the return will be higher...
> 
> I can only think of why because of the new construction planned for the farms down by Springhill-Newtown Road and 301??? (Near Johnny Boy's +500 some homes BTW)... is it so they can lay the infrastructure in before the homes?
> 
> I don't know - I will be shocked to see it in LaPlata before Waldorf...
> 
> Tell them to get off their azzes and support Byantown/Hughesville a little better!


I thought La Plata approved it before Charles County. :shrug:

I live in Waldorf, but because of where, I was told we'll probably never see it.  The cutoff for DSL is just a few houses away.


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Interesting - are they using the trunk coming out of Dahlgren under the river???  I know there is a trunk coming from Waldorf to LaPlata and out towards Port Tobacco but they do not own it - it might get turned over to them though.
> 
> Why LaPlata first?  Waldorf is much denser and the return will be higher...
> 
> I can only think of why because of the new construction planned for the farms down by Springhill-Newtown Road and 301??? (Near Johnny Boy's +500 some homes BTW)... is it so they can lay the infrastructure in before the homes?
> 
> I don't know - I will be shocked to see it in LaPlata before Waldorf...
> 
> Tell them to get off their azzes and support Byantown/Hughesville a little better!



Waldorf would be the obvious choice to be first and I thought the same thing and was shocked when I seen the scheduled dates for service and La Plata was first.

Bottom line is this.....Waldorf and La Plata are the most populated areas in the county, They are the 2 areas that continue to grow leaps and bounds each year and Verizon recognizes this. Whether its La Plata or Waldorf first at this point doesn't really matter anymore based on the schedules. La Plata and Waldorf will basically launch at the same time now. Launch date now is based upon the franchise agreement with the County, which based on the cable advisory board commnets today is very, very close to being finalized. Its about the language at this this pont and Verizon cocurs with this statement.

La Plata was targeted first due to the proposed Heritage Green subdivision. This decsion was made last year by VZ since it was a Greenfield location. FiOS would expand to remaining areas later. Now VZ has changed there strategy and will do both Greenfield and Overlay in the town. They will work from the CO in La Plata which is ready and build out.
If there is a new subdivision starting now it will be all fiber. No copper.

The most interesting thing today was the annoucement of Indian Head and Tompkinsville getting FiOS. I was shocked that those areas would see FiOS, more so Tompkinsville but I guess with the huge project in Swann Point that it was enticing enough to bring FiOS also to there.


----------



## bfncbs1

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I thought La Plata approved it before Charles County. :shrug:




VZ is working at the county level first.....The town will follow suit with whatever the county does.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Waldorf would be the obvious choice to be first and I thought the same thing and was shocked when I seen the scheduled dates for service and La Plata was first.
> 
> Bottom line is this.....Waldorf and La Plata are the most populated areas in the county, They are the 2 areas that continue to grow leaps and bounds each year and Verizon recognizes this. Whether its La Plata or Waldorf first at this point doesn't really matter anymore based on the schedules. La Plata and Waldorf will basically launch at the same time now. Launch date now is based upon the franchise agreement with the County, which based on the cable advisory board commnets today is very, very close to being finalized. Its about the language at this this pont and Verizon cocurs with this statement.
> 
> La Plata was targeted first due to the proposed Heritage Green subdivision. This decsion was made last year by VZ since it was a Greenfield location. FiOS would expand to remaining areas later. Now VZ has changed there strategy and will do both Greenfield and Overlay in the town. They will work from the CO in La Plata which is ready and build out.
> If there is a new subdivision starting now it will be all fiber. No copper.
> 
> The most interesting thing today was the annoucement of Indian Head and Tompkinsville getting FiOS. I was shocked that those areas would see FiOS, more so Tompkinsville but I guess with the huge project in Swann Point that it was enticing enough to bring FiOS also to there.



  Awesome information! Thanks.

Funny about Tompkinsville though!


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> Awesome information! Thanks.
> 
> Funny about Tompkinsville though!



No problem.......Out of curiosity clevalley what is the cable that is being run off rt.231 towards TC Martin.......I drove by pretty quick the other day and saw new cable being strung off the poles right at the intersection of 231 and oliver shop. Going to fast to recognize!


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> No problem.......Out of curiosity clevalley what is the cable that is being run off rt.231 towards TC Martin.......I drove by pretty quick the other day and saw new cable being strung off the poles right at the intersection of 231 and oliver shop. Going to fast to recognize!



I have been trying to figure that out myself... I have no clue as I have not seen the contractors pulling.

TC Martin already has cable via Rt. 5, but I am not sure of what this string is unless they are replacing or adding another for bandwidth... I will let you know who the contractor is when I see them.


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> I have been trying to figure that out myself... I have no clue as I have not seen the contractors pulling.
> 
> TC Martin already has cable via Rt. 5, but I am not sure of what this string is unless they are replacing or adding another for bandwidth... I will let you know who the contractor is when I see them.



Just saw it today .......Nothing good. Just PIKE electrical. looks like there just beefing up the power for SMECO.

Oh well........


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> Just saw it today .......Nothing good. Just PIKE electrical. looks like there just beefing up the power for SMECO.
> 
> Oh well........



It is not a power cable upgrade.  The cable they are running laying right on top of the current Comast cable.  I wanted to stop and ask the crew today what they were up too, but had a slew of cars in back of me.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> It is not a power cable upgrade.  The cable they are running laying right on top of the current Comast cable.  I wanted to stop and ask the crew today what they were up too, but had a slew of cars in back of me.




Has to be power...It was coming from 231 and there's no cable there. Cable comes from Rt.5 and dead ends just past TC Martin. I have never seen PIKE electric install cable TV so I would have to belive its SMECO.


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Has to be power...It was coming from 231 and there's no cable there. Cable comes from Rt.5 and dead ends just past TC Martin. I have never seen PIKE electric install cable TV so I would have to belive its SMECO.



It is Pike stretching the cable, but it is on the lower portion of the pole.  It does go down 231, but they are tightening from Rt.5 towards 231.

It also looks like the cable is banded to the existing lower cable (which I thought was Comcast) and that makes no sense if it is power - plus there is no insulators.

I wonder if Pike is dipping into Comcast now?  I will try to stop on the way home and ask...


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> It is Pike stretching the cable, but it is on the lower portion of the pole.  It does go down 231, but they are tightening from Rt.5 towards 231.
> 
> It also looks like the cable is banded to the existing lower cable (which I thought was Comcast) and that makes no sense if it is power - plus there is no insulators.
> 
> I wonder if Pike is dipping into Comcast now?  I will try to stop on the way home and ask...




I still think its power (could be wrong) but when I saw it the other day they were just at the corner of 231 going towards route 5. From 231 the cable is on the right.......The cable Pike was running was on the left right under the current power lines..

I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> I still think its power (could be wrong) but when I saw it the other day they were just at the corner of 231 going towards route 5. From 231 the cable is on the right.......The cable Pike was running was on the left right under the current power lines..
> 
> I hope I'm wrong!



What are those "spacer" loops between the lines?  Are they for tensioning?

That is what they are stringing to...


----------



## bfncbs1

clevalley said:


> What are those "spacer" loops between the lines?  Are they for tensioning?
> 
> That is what they are stringing to...




I took it as loops for tightning.......Like I said I could be wrong!


----------



## bfncbs1

bfncbs1 said:


> I took it as loops for tightning.......Like I said I could be wrong!




Article recapping the meeting this week in La Plata.

Fiber optic Internet closer


----------



## Xaquin44

From the article:

"If there is a power shortage, fiber-optic lines allow a home or office to keep a telephone dial tone, unlike with cable or DSL."

False.  Comcast Phone has a dial tone if you have a corded phone.

just an FYI.

Personally, I can't wait for FIOS .... I doubt I'll see it in the next 50 years (I'm in Potomac Heights in Indian Head), but I look forward to it all the same.


----------



## vanbells

I'm sure the county will get it first.  They have been talking for a long time.  I would imagine something like a Comcast franchise agreement to happen again.  DED has been seeking broadband access as a marketing tool for furture business growth.


----------



## Geester

*Broadband over Powerlines (BPL) revisited*

AP
IBM to help build broadband network in power lines
Wednesday November 12, 1:29 pm ET
By Andrew Vanacore, AP Business Writer
Broadband over power lines gets a needed endorsement from a big player in computing

NEW YORK (AP) -- IBM Corp. is throwing its considerable weight behind an idea that seemed to have faded: broadband Internet access delivered over ordinary power lines.

The technology has been around for decades, but most efforts to implement the idea on a broad scale have failed to live up to expectations.

ADVERTISEMENT
Now, with somewhat scaled-back goals, improved technology, and a dose of low-interest federal loans, IBM is partnering with a small newcomer called International Broadband Electric Communications Inc. to try to make the idea work in rural communities that don't have other broadband options.

Their strategy is to sign up electric cooperatives that provide power to sparsely populated areas across the eastern United States. Rather than compete toe-to-toe with large, entrenched cable or DSL providers, International Broadband is looking for customers that have been largely left out of the shift to high-speed Internet.

Signing on IBM, perhaps the highest-profile company to buy into the idea, could juice a technology that has failed to make much of an imprint.

"The technology is important but what's really important is this is a seminal moment in the delivery of broadband services to rural customers," said Bill Moroney, the head of the Utilities Telecom Council, an industry trade group. "Here's a beginning and really a great leap forward."

That's a claim likely to be met with some skepticism. Other companies touting broadband access over power lines and through wall outlets have come and gone, dogged by technical hurdles and opposition from amateur radio operators who said the technology interfered with their signals.

In the most recent case, a Dallas utility that planned to provide broadband access to 2 million customers on its power grid decided to shelve the idea in May. Instead the company, Oncor Electric Delivery Co., said it would use the equipment only to monitor the grid.

Federal Communications Commission statistics for 2006, the most recent year available, showed that fewer than 5,000 customers in the U.S. had broadband access through power lines.

IBM and International Broadband say their approach has a better shot.

Neither see big utility companies ever adopting broadband over power lines, which struggles to match the speed of phone or cable lines.

"Broadband service by any of the major utilities doesn't make sense," said Ray Blair, IBM's head of advanced networking. "It will never be able to compete head on."

But in rural areas, where other broadband providers can't afford to build infrastructure, Blair said the technology has come far enough in the past few years to make the power line model economical.

Progress has been slow going, he said, because the technology suppliers in the industry are smaller players without large budgets for research and advertising.

The technology involves sending data on the same wires that provide electricity. Every half a mile or so, a device clamped to the line perpetuates the signal. Inside homes, customers plug a modem into any wall outlet and sign on.

But that stream of data has often run into interference with other wireless devices that happen to be nearby. Ham radio operators have been particularly irked, and even sued the FCC over it.

The key innovation introduced in the past few years, Blair said, is the ability to remotely control the devices fixed to power lines. That way it can be told to switch frequency when it meets interference.

IBM has signed a $9.6 million deal with International Broadband to provide and install the equipment. International Broadband Chief Executive Scott Lee said putting the network in place should take about two years and cost as much as $70 million.

The company will have access to 340,000 homes in Alabama, Indiana, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Texas, Virginia, and Wisconsin, about 86 percent of which have no cable or DSL access, Lee said.

Capturing a large segment of that market would be a huge step for International Broadband, which currently provides only about 1,400 customers with broadband, most of them starting in the past year and half.

The basic service will start at $29.95 per month, which provides Internet download speeds of about 256 kilobits per second. That's just a few times faster than dial-up, but higher-end plans will offer up to 3 megabits per second, more comparable with DSL and cable. Also, upload and download speeds are the same over the power line service; upload speeds are generally lower on DSL and cable.

International Broadband has had help along the way from the federal government: Lee said the company has received $70 million in low-interest loans from the Department of Agriculture. Federal officials have seen broadband over power lines as an attractive option for spreading economic development in rural areas.

"Most of these people have broadband at school or at work but when they get home they lose all of those advantages," Lee said. "It's a service that is desperately needed."

Interesting stuff. Here's the original link...
IBM to help build broadband network in power lines: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> AP
> IBM to help build broadband network in power lines
> Wednesday November 12, 1:29 pm ET
> By Andrew Vanacore, AP Business Writer
> Broadband over power lines gets a needed endorsement from a big player in computing
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- IBM Corp. is throwing its considerable weight behind an idea that seemed to have faded: broadband Internet access delivered over ordinary power lines.
> 
> The technology has been around for decades, but most efforts to implement the idea on a broad scale have failed to live up to expectations.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Now, with somewhat scaled-back goals, improved technology, and a dose of low-interest federal loans, IBM is partnering with a small newcomer called International Broadband Electric Communications Inc. to try to make the idea work in rural communities that don't have other broadband options.
> 
> Their strategy is to sign up electric cooperatives that provide power to sparsely populated areas across the eastern United States. Rather than compete toe-to-toe with large, entrenched cable or DSL providers, International Broadband is looking for customers that have been largely left out of the shift to high-speed Internet.
> 
> Signing on IBM, perhaps the highest-profile company to buy into the idea, could juice a technology that has failed to make much of an imprint.
> 
> "The technology is important but what's really important is this is a seminal moment in the delivery of broadband services to rural customers," said Bill Moroney, the head of the Utilities Telecom Council, an industry trade group. "Here's a beginning and really a great leap forward."
> 
> That's a claim likely to be met with some skepticism. Other companies touting broadband access over power lines and through wall outlets have come and gone, dogged by technical hurdles and opposition from amateur radio operators who said the technology interfered with their signals.
> 
> In the most recent case, a Dallas utility that planned to provide broadband access to 2 million customers on its power grid decided to shelve the idea in May. Instead the company, Oncor Electric Delivery Co., said it would use the equipment only to monitor the grid.
> 
> Federal Communications Commission statistics for 2006, the most recent year available, showed that fewer than 5,000 customers in the U.S. had broadband access through power lines.
> 
> IBM and International Broadband say their approach has a better shot.
> 
> Neither see big utility companies ever adopting broadband over power lines, which struggles to match the speed of phone or cable lines.
> 
> "Broadband service by any of the major utilities doesn't make sense," said Ray Blair, IBM's head of advanced networking. "It will never be able to compete head on."
> 
> But in rural areas, where other broadband providers can't afford to build infrastructure, Blair said the technology has come far enough in the past few years to make the power line model economical.
> 
> Progress has been slow going, he said, because the technology suppliers in the industry are smaller players without large budgets for research and advertising.
> 
> The technology involves sending data on the same wires that provide electricity. Every half a mile or so, a device clamped to the line perpetuates the signal. Inside homes, customers plug a modem into any wall outlet and sign on.
> 
> But that stream of data has often run into interference with other wireless devices that happen to be nearby. Ham radio operators have been particularly irked, and even sued the FCC over it.
> 
> The key innovation introduced in the past few years, Blair said, is the ability to remotely control the devices fixed to power lines. That way it can be told to switch frequency when it meets interference.
> 
> IBM has signed a $9.6 million deal with International Broadband to provide and install the equipment. International Broadband Chief Executive Scott Lee said putting the network in place should take about two years and cost as much as $70 million.
> 
> The company will have access to 340,000 homes in Alabama, Indiana, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Texas, Virginia, and Wisconsin, about 86 percent of which have no cable or DSL access, Lee said.
> 
> Capturing a large segment of that market would be a huge step for International Broadband, which currently provides only about 1,400 customers with broadband, most of them starting in the past year and half.
> 
> The basic service will start at $29.95 per month, which provides Internet download speeds of about 256 kilobits per second. That's just a few times faster than dial-up, but higher-end plans will offer up to 3 megabits per second, more comparable with DSL and cable. Also, upload and download speeds are the same over the power line service; upload speeds are generally lower on DSL and cable.
> 
> International Broadband has had help along the way from the federal government: Lee said the company has received $70 million in low-interest loans from the Department of Agriculture. Federal officials have seen broadband over power lines as an attractive option for spreading economic development in rural areas.
> 
> "Most of these people have broadband at school or at work but when they get home they lose all of those advantages," Lee said. "It's a service that is desperately needed."
> 
> Interesting stuff. Here's the original link...
> IBM to help build broadband network in power lines: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance



BPL is dead and has been dead for years. This has no chance. Same story different year.


----------



## bfncbs1

FiOS construction schedule for this month -

Charles – La Plata
Baltimore St
Caroline Dr
Cecil Rd
Charles St (Rte 6) - Appears to end at Penns Hill Rd.
Crain Hwy (Rte 301)
E Hawthorne Dr
Harford St
Kent Av
Oriole Ln
Prospect St
Spruce St
Talbot St
Washington Av


Waldorf is also included in the link below. 

Also confirmed that St.Marys or Calvert won't see FiOS in 2009

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/MDFTTPJAN09.pdf


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> FiOS construction schedule for this month -
> 
> Charles – La Plata
> Baltimore St
> Caroline Dr
> Cecil Rd
> Charles St (Rte 6) - Appears to end at Penns Hill Rd.
> Crain Hwy (Rte 301)
> E Hawthorne Dr
> Harford St
> Kent Av
> Oriole Ln
> Prospect St
> Spruce St
> Talbot St
> Washington Av
> 
> 
> Waldorf is also included in the link below.
> 
> Also confirmed that St.Marys or Calvert won't see FiOS in 2009
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/MDFTTPJAN09.pdf



Just our luck...1 1/2 miles from Cooksey's Store and we won't be able to get it.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> Just our luck...1 1/2 miles from Cooksey's Store and we won't be able to get it.




I hear ya......I'm just off Trinity Church. I'm still working on it though!


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> I hear ya......I'm just off Trinity Church. I'm still working on it though!



Thanks, appreciate you helping us out.


----------



## Geester

Today, I made my monthly call to Verizon to ask when I will get FIOS (I live in the Hollybrook neighborhood off of Penns Hill Rd.) Of course I don't expect to get it anytime in the near future, so I wasn't surprised by the generic answer of "currently unavailable in your area, no other information available." So I asked to talk to someone with a little more information such as a local build tech manager or anybody else who could at least give me a straight answer. I eventually got in touch with someone who was supposedly talking to "someone local to my area who works in the field." After being on hold for like twenty minutes, the guy told me that it would be available at my address on Feb. 20th. "February 20th of this year?" I asked. He said yup. Of course I didn't believe him, so I again told him that I was 3 miles down Penns Hill Rd. He told me to call back after February 20th if I didn't hear anything. He also gave me a number to call if February 20th comes and goes and no one can help me. So instead of waiting, I hung up with him and called the number right away. Someone picked up the phone right away, I gave him no information other than my address, and after a ten second delay, he gave me the same date of Feb. 20th.  I still have a hard time believing this for a number of reasons. The main reason is that there hasn't been Verizon truck one down Penns Hill Rd in the recent past. The closest activity I've seen is at the corner of Rt. 6 and Penns Hill Rd. Am I to believe that they can lay 3 miles of fiber down Penns Hill in the next three weeks? Yeah right. But isn't it weird that two different people gave me the exact same date of Feb. 20th? I will update this post on February 21st with great news - LOL. A guy can dream, right?


----------



## hockeynutmd

Geester said:


> Today, I made my monthly call to Verizon to ask when I will get FIOS (I live in the Hollybrook neighborhood off of Penns Hill Rd.) Of course I don't expect to get it anytime in the near future, so I wasn't surprised by the generic answer of "currently unavailable in your area, no other information available." So I asked to talk to someone with a little more information such as a local build tech manager or anybody else who could at least give me a straight answer. I eventually got in touch with someone who was supposedly talking to "someone local to my area who works in the field." After being on hold for like twenty minutes, the guy told me that it would be available at my address on Feb. 20th. "February 20th of this year?" I asked. He said yup. Of course I didn't believe him, so I again told him that I was 3 miles down Penns Hill Rd. He told me to call back after February 20th if I didn't hear anything. He also gave me a number to call if February 20th comes and goes and no one can help me. So instead of waiting, I hung up with him and called the number right away. Someone picked up the phone right away, I gave him no information other than my address, and after a ten second delay, he gave me the same date of Feb. 20th.  I still have a hard time believing this for a number of reasons. The main reason is that there hasn't been Verizon truck one down Penns Hill Rd in the recent past. The closest activity I've seen is at the corner of Rt. 6 and Penns Hill Rd. Am I to believe that they can lay 3 miles of fiber down Penns Hill in the next three weeks? Yeah right. But isn't it weird that two different people gave me the exact same date of Feb. 20th? I will update this post on February 21st with great news - LOL. A guy can dream, right?



I live off Oliver Shop, right near Wheatley Road.  Would you mind sending me the number you called so I can inquire as well?

Thanks


----------



## atrusomder

I called some 2 months or more ago for my dad, and they told me the same thing. 
It will be available after the 20th of Feb...
He's down Mattingly..


----------



## Geester

hockeynutmd said:


> I live off Oliver Shop, right near Wheatley Road.  Would you mind sending me the number you called so I can inquire as well?
> 
> Thanks



No problem. I left the number at work though. I will post it on Monday.


----------



## SoMdDude

Heyyy dude, im in Charles County very close to PG County and Accokeek (rout 228 and Bensville road to be exact), and i know for a fact there is a CO right next to the entrance for my neighborhood (Laurel Branch)

Any word on when FIOS will be in my neck of the woods?  Danke

And you all talking about Waldorf being a bad area, yea certain places are bad, just like any town these days, where i live its very quiet and there is never any crime, my 2 cents

Oh snap! just saw the link you posted for the work schedules in charles, yipppeeee!!!

Charles - Waldorf

*Bensville Rd*
Bergamont Ct
Billingsley Rd

Im a ½ mile off bensville at the most, w00t






bfncbs1 said:


> I'm a manager with Verizon
> 
> We use existing RT's and add what is called a adtran to the remote terminals. This is how we reach more remote areas or areas that have a large population but aren't close to a central office.
> 
> Let me clarify on the FiOS offering. When I say La Plata I mean La Plata. Other towns and cities such as Nanjemoy, Port Tobacco, Welcome are not targeted for FiOS.....Only La Plata sorry
> 
> Back to your feed ....You are more then likely fed from Penns Hill Rd which would pretty much be a no go for DSL. Have you looked into EVDO? I have that now and it's great. The price is high but I would have to say quality of the service in wonderful. I average about 1.5m down and about 500K up which is better then the lowest DSL tier. DSl isgood obviously because o the price.


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> Today, I made my monthly call to Verizon to ask when I will get FIOS (I live in the Hollybrook neighborhood off of Penns Hill Rd.) Of course I don't expect to get it anytime in the near future, so I wasn't surprised by the generic answer of "currently unavailable in your area, no other information available." So I asked to talk to someone with a little more information such as a local build tech manager or anybody else who could at least give me a straight answer. I eventually got in touch with someone who was supposedly talking to "someone local to my area who works in the field." After being on hold for like twenty minutes, the guy told me that it would be available at my address on Feb. 20th. "February 20th of this year?" I asked. He said yup. Of course I didn't believe him, so I again told him that I was 3 miles down Penns Hill Rd. He told me to call back after February 20th if I didn't hear anything. He also gave me a number to call if February 20th comes and goes and no one can help me. So instead of waiting, I hung up with him and called the number right away. Someone picked up the phone right away, I gave him no information other than my address, and after a ten second delay, he gave me the same date of Feb. 20th.  I still have a hard time believing this for a number of reasons. The main reason is that there hasn't been Verizon truck one down Penns Hill Rd in the recent past. The closest activity I've seen is at the corner of Rt. 6 and Penns Hill Rd. Am I to believe that they can lay 3 miles of fiber down Penns Hill in the next three weeks? Yeah right. But isn't it weird that two different people gave me the exact same date of Feb. 20th? I will update this post on February 21st with great news - LOL. A guy can dream, right?



You are correct that it will come down Penns Hill. It's suppose to stop right before the "Y" at Penns Hill/Newport Church Rd. This is obviously coming from Rt.6

Now the date of Feb.20th is pretty aggressive since there is a lot of fiber that needs to be buried on Penns Hill. 

The good news is at least that area will finally get real broadband.......And of course in my opinion the best broadband on the market! Of course I'm a little bias!


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> Heyyy dude, im in Charles County very close to PG County and Accokeek (rout 228 and Bensville road to be exact), and i know for a fact there is a CO right next to the entrance for my neighborhood (Laurel Branch)
> 
> Any word on when FIOS will be in my neck of the woods?  Danke
> 
> And you all talking about Waldorf being a bad area, yea certain places are bad, just like any town these days, where i live its very quiet and there is never any crime, my 2 cents
> 
> Oh snap! just saw the link you posted for the work schedules in charles, yipppeeee!!!
> 
> Charles - Waldorf
> 
> *Bensville Rd*
> Bergamont Ct
> Billingsley Rd
> 
> Im a ½ mile off bensville at the most, w00t





Where you live you are golden!


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> Today, I made my monthly call to Verizon to ask when I will get FIOS (I live in the Hollybrook neighborhood off of Penns Hill Rd.) Of course I don't expect to get it anytime in the near future, so I wasn't surprised by the generic answer of "currently unavailable in your area, no other information available." So I asked to talk to someone with a little more information such as a local build tech manager or anybody else who could at least give me a straight answer. I eventually got in touch with someone who was supposedly talking to "someone local to my area who works in the field." After being on hold for like twenty minutes, the guy told me that it would be available at my address on Feb. 20th. "February 20th of this year?" I asked. He said yup. Of course I didn't believe him, so I again told him that I was 3 miles down Penns Hill Rd. He told me to call back after February 20th if I didn't hear anything. He also gave me a number to call if February 20th comes and goes and no one can help me. So instead of waiting, I hung up with him and called the number right away. Someone picked up the phone right away, I gave him no information other than my address, and after a ten second delay, he gave me the same date of Feb. 20th.  I still have a hard time believing this for a number of reasons. The main reason is that there hasn't been Verizon truck one down Penns Hill Rd in the recent past. The closest activity I've seen is at the corner of Rt. 6 and Penns Hill Rd. Am I to believe that they can lay 3 miles of fiber down Penns Hill in the next three weeks? Yeah right. But isn't it weird that two different people gave me the exact same date of Feb. 20th? I will update this post on February 21st with great news - LOL. A guy can dream, right?



By the way you may or may not have noticed the orange conduit sticking out of the ground at the corner of 6/Penns hill. Thats was placed 2 weeks ago. VZ conduit for fiber.

You will notice going down Rt.6 at Hudson Ridge and several other places.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> Where you live you are golden!



Sweet glad to hear it


Nice Trophy Case McNugget has there  But you can at least
put ONE NFC Championship in it


----------



## Geester

hockeynutmd said:


> I live off Oliver Shop, right near Wheatley Road.  Would you mind sending me the number you called so I can inquire as well?
> 
> Thanks



The first number I called was the general 888-553-1555. They bounced me around until I got in touch with "someone in the field." The second number is 410-265-0577 and was someone's direct line who was able to quickly confirm the Feb. 20th date. If anyone calls the numbers, please post here with your results


----------



## hockeynutmd

Verizon has no install date for the Oliver Shop Road area.


----------



## Geester

hockeynutmd said:


> Verizon has no install date for the Oliver Shop Road area.



Did you call the 410 number? If you call the general Verizon number they'll tell you it's not available even as your next door neighbor is getting it installed


----------



## hockeynutmd

Geester said:


> Did you call the 410 number? If you call the general Verizon number they'll tell you it's not available even as your next door neighbor is getting it installed



Yes, I called the 410 number and talked with two different team members.


----------



## Geester

hockeynutmd said:


> Verizon has no install date for the Oliver Shop Road area.



I went to a raging party at Gallant Green (of all places) on Saturday night. There I met up with an old friend who as it turns out works for Verizon. He confirmed that they are currently working on Penns Hill Rd. He also told me that although Oliver Shop Rd. will get FIOS, it is going to "take a bit longer to set up and offer the service. " Not sure why, but it is definitely on it's way to our Oliver Shop Rd friends.


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> I went to a raging party at Gallant Green (of all places) on Saturday night. There I met up with an old friend who as it turns out works for Verizon. He confirmed that they are currently working on Penns Hill Rd. He also told me that although Oliver Shop Rd. will get FIOS, it is going to "take a bit longer to set up and offer the service. " Not sure why, but it is definitely on it's way to our Oliver Shop Rd friends.



I don't doubt Oliver Shop will get FiOS....It's just a matter of when. It could be 2 months or 5 years. Outside Plant changes priorities daily. 

Is everyone on Oliver Shop fed from the La Plata CO? If its Hughesville they are screwed. There is no equipment in Hughesville for FiOS and their won't be any in 2009.


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> I don't doubt Oliver Shop will get FiOS....It's just a matter of when. It could be 2 months or 5 years. Outside Plant changes priorities daily.
> 
> Is everyone on Oliver Shop fed from the La Plata CO? If its Hughesville they are screwed. There is no equipment in Hughesville for FiOS and their won't be any in 2009.



Our home backs up to Gilbert Run, in the back of Amberleigh Farms and I know we are fed from the CO in La Plata.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> Our home backs up to Gilbert Run, in the back of Amberleigh Farms and I know we are fed from the CO in La Plata.



Yea I'm sure that part is .....But curious about Edelen Rd, Oaks Rd, 231 and those areas...


----------



## Geester

Does anyone know when the FIOS schedule for February is going to be released? I can't find it on their web site.


----------



## Geester

Just found the February FIOS schedule. 

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_feb09.pdf

Just as I suspected, Penns Hill Rd NOT on the February schedule. Gonna be kinda hard to install FIOS on February 20th at my house, eh?


----------



## emma1606

Anyone know when Trinity Church Road will get it???


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> Just found the February FIOS schedule.
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_feb09.pdf
> 
> Just as I suspected, Penns Hill Rd NOT on the February schedule. Gonna be kinda hard to install FIOS on February 20th at my house, eh?




I thought that date was way to aggressive.


----------



## vanbells

I see verizon contractors laying fiber on rt 488 just in front of the King's Grant neighborhood.


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:


> I see verizon contractors laying fiber on rt 488 just in front of the King's Grant neighborhood.



Of course Kings Grant! No doubt they would be first....Along with Agricopia. 

Next will be Clarks Run....and so on


----------



## vanbells

Well, those neighbordhoods are in La Plata.  lol


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:


> Well, those neighbordhoods are in La Plata.  lol



That is true! Just a no brainer as to where they would start!


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> I thought that date was way to aggressive.



Me too. But believe me, I will be on the phone February 21st asking when they're coming to my house to hook me up!


----------



## clevalley

bfncbs1 said:


> Of course Kings Grant! No doubt they would be first....Along with Agricopia.
> 
> Next will be Clarks Run....and so on



More bang for the buck.  Once they get the revenue going it will spread out further... hopefully.


----------



## DoWhat

clevalley said:


> More bang for the buck.  Once they get the revenue going it will spread out further... hopefully.



I have Fiber at my house, and I live off Medley's Neck.


----------



## Geester

I've recently spotted those orange conduits sticking out of the ground as far south on Penns Hill Rd. as Amy Drive.


----------



## atrusomder

They should at least try to go as far as Mattingly Rd.


----------



## Geester

atrusomder said:


> They should at least try to go as far as Mattingly Rd.



According to rumors, it is supposed to end at Newport Church Rd., so Mattingly will be included.


----------



## Geester

Saw the orange conduits on Saturday down Stonestreet Rd. in front of Rest Dr.


----------



## MDJetsFan

Haven't seen any conduit yet, but it appears the roads in Clark's Run are being prepped for digging....pretty flourescent blue and green paint in front of every house (to mark utilities I imagine)...


----------



## Geester

Well, today is Feb 20th! Surprise, surprise, I called regarding FIOS availability and not only is it not available at my address, but no one knows when it will be available. The secondary number provided earlier (410-265-0577) now rolls over to the main help desk, who has NO CLUE what is going on.


----------



## kellyswork1

Please please please anyone from Verizon please provide an update.. I live in Quailwood in LP. I want to drop Comcast sooooo badly please please please.... provide an update


----------



## Jam4eva

kellyswork1 said:


> Please please please anyone from Verizon please provide an update.. I live in Quailwood in LP. I want to drop Comcast sooooo badly please please please.... provide an update



Yeah, what gives?  An earlier post claimed that Quailwood would be FIOS ready by the end of 2008.


----------



## bfncbs1

Jam4eva said:


> Yeah, what gives?  An earlier post claimed that Quailwood would be FIOS ready by the end of 2008.



Contracts took longer with the town.....So nothing went "live" in 2008.

You should be fine for this year. Just not sure when.


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:


> You should be fine for this year. Just not sure when.



I think that's pretty safe to say.


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> Test and turn up in the Central Office is done; waiting on outside plant.
> 
> I'm a Central Office Tech in Charles-PG-St.Mary's-Calvert...



Mark B?


----------



## SoMdDude

Work hasnt started on Bensville road yet (aka 229) in Charles... i THOUGHT i saw fiber going in up close to 228 but it turns out it was just power, grrrrrrrrr i see a lot of areas are behind schedule


----------



## chess

i doubt we will see fios down here in lexington park area until 2010 then... sad but true...


----------



## MDJetsFan

Water & sewer lines have been marked in Clark's Run for a week or so now... 

...then came home yesterday to find SMECO guy marking power and comm lines all over my yard, right up to the house.  He told me it was indeed for Fios, and that the digging will start Monday...wheeee!


----------



## bfncbs1

MDJetsFan said:


> Water & sewer lines have been marked in Clark's Run for a week or so now...
> 
> ...then came home yesterday to find SMECO guy marking power and comm lines all over my yard, right up to the house.  He told me it was indeed for Fios, and that the digging will start Monday...wheeee!



Yea I saw that.....They have been over on 488 the last couple of weeks. Kings Grant and Agricopia.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

In Kings Grant they were digging everywhere, alot of nice lawns needing repair.


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> The one and only- but not sure if that is such a good thing...
> 
> Dying breed- only 8 COT's and 1 Frame hop for all of Charles-St.Mary's-Calvert and 4 offices in Southern PG..
> 
> Who you?



Dave S. Manager - FiOS Planning.

You probably know me better as Wigs Hubby.


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> LOL- I know you for you but met you through her sort of. Thought you might be one of them inbred splicers I give a hard time to all day every day.. Oppss- did I say that. J/K- most of them are good guys.
> 
> Your up in the Big Ches complex these days right?
> 
> I'm all over- test & turn up FTTP, no light, RODAM's or whatever else they need me to do. Double ISP just came out- I wish....




Mainly I work from home......Bust Chessie is my office on paper. I try and I mean try to get there once a week. Just depends. 

I do all the back end work for FiOS. Mainly testing and deploying for FiOS and new office selection. Obviously I was all over La Plata! Even though I'm probably still out of luck considering where I live. 

I hear ya on the dying breed. Their definitely isn't much left in the COT world. Copper is dying a slow death. Fiber should could you more then busy though. Especially in the skeleton crew your in.


----------



## Geester

Still no word on when FIOS will be available in the Hollybrook Neighborhood off of Stonestreet Rd. 

I am wondering how the recent snow we received will delay the Verizon guys in getting FIOS out to it's customers. Damn snow!!


----------



## Geester

Just talked to a guy from S&N Communications. He said although they are responsible for "the work" down Rt. 6,  Stonestreet Rd. didn't have "a contract to have work done" for at least four months. "When will I know when FIOS is available?" I asked. "When you get a door-hangar on your door offering the service" was his reply. Doesn't sound too promising, but I'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## vanbells

I got a door hangar last week. Looks like Miss Utility sprayed lines as well.  I think those only good for two weeks.


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:


> I got a door hangar last week. Looks like Miss Utility sprayed lines as well.  I think those only good for two weeks.



I'm envious!


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:


> I got a door hangar last week. Looks like Miss Utility sprayed lines as well.  I think those only good for two weeks.



Vanbells - You don't have cable? Aren't you Englewood? Off HGR?


----------



## bfncbs1

bfncbs1 said:


> Vanbells - You don't have cable? Aren't you Englewood? Off HGR?



The latest FiOS schedule for March - Penns Hill Rd is included Geester.

Charles La Plata 
Adrian Ln
Alder Ct
Amalya Pl (Private Rd)
Amy Dr
Angela Dr
Anne Arundel Av
Apple Ct
Aspen Ct
Barley Dr
Bowtie Pl
Bran Dr
Bridgett Ln.
Bruns Ave
Burning Bush Pl
Butternut Ct
Canterbury Dr
Chaff Way
Channing St
Chapman Rd
Charles St
Chesire Ct
Chestnut Ct
Clara Ln.
Clarks Run Rd
Clover Cir
Coastal Blvd
Cooksey Rd
Cornwall Dr
Currant Ct
Danube Ct
Deer Ln
Derby Ct
Derrico Pl
Dobbins Ct
Dobbins Ln
Dobbins Pl (Private Rd)
Doe Ct
Dogwood Ct
Dogwood Dr
Don Sinsel Ct
Dream Ct
E Patuxent Dr
Eastbourne Dr
Englewood Dr
Fair Fountain Rd (Private Rd)
Fescue Cir
Ford Ct
Ford Terr
Fox Tail Pl
Garrett Av
Gold Rush Ct
Griffith Ln
Hawkins Gate Rd
Heather Ct
Hickory Cir
Hickory Ct
Hickory Ln
Hidden Valley Dr
Highland Farm Ct
Hope Acres Dr
Hope Acres Rd
Horsehoe Dr
Horseshoe Pl
Hucklebeery Dr
Jericho Ln.
Kerrick Ct
Kerrick Dr
Knollcrest Ln
La Plata Rd
Lancashire Ct
LaPlata Rd (MD RTE 488)
Leicester Dr
Liberty Ct
Lland Dr
Lofton Hill Pl
Lucknow Ln (Private Rd)
Maiden Bower Pl
Marcarey Ct.
Marshall Corner Rd (MD RTE 227)
Martha Hawkins Pl
McLaurin Ln
Moonshine Trail (Private Rd)
Norfolk Dr
Normandie Woods Dr
Oak St
Oat Dr
Padgett Rd
Pages Ct
Penns Hill Rd
Peppertree Pl (Private Rd)
Persimmon Ct
Pickeral St
Prince Charles Dr
Prince Georges Dr
Princess Dana Ct
Prospect Hill Ct
Provident Dr
Quince Ct
Radio Station Rd
Reaping Ct
Redwood Cir
River Birch Dr
Scarlet Oak Rd
Semmes Ct
Severn Dr
Shannon Ct
Silver Linden Dr
Somerset St
Still Springs Pl
Suffolk Dr
Sweet Grass Cir
Tate St
Tucker Ln
Valley Brook Pl
Wellhouse Dr
Western View Dr (Private Rd)
Wildflower Dr
Willow Ln
Winterberry Ct
Woodlawn Ct


----------



## hokie11

some day.. just some day.. hell will freeze over and lex. park/great mills/somd will have fios...  i pray for when hell freezes over


----------



## vanbells

bfncbs1 said:


> Vanbells - You don't have cable? Aren't you Englewood? Off HGR?



Yeah, Englewood just got cable about a year ago.  I think that's only because of the new neighborhood in the back of HGR.  I love DirecTV and I don't think I really need any more bandwidth.


----------



## bfncbs1

vanbells said:


> Yeah, Englewood just got cable about a year ago.  I think that's only because of the new neighborhood in the back of HGR.  I love DirecTV and I don't think I really need any more bandwidth.




Your pretty close to my family....They are off of Fair Fountain. They own the farm back there.


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> The latest FiOS schedule for March - Penns Hill Rd is included Geester.
> 
> Charles La Plata
> Adrian Ln
> Alder Ct
> Amalya Pl (Private Rd)
> Amy Dr
> Angela Dr
> Anne Arundel Av
> Apple Ct
> Aspen Ct
> Barley Dr
> Bowtie Pl
> Bran Dr
> Bridgett Ln.
> Bruns Ave
> Burning Bush Pl
> Butternut Ct
> Canterbury Dr
> Chaff Way
> Channing St
> Chapman Rd
> Charles St
> Chesire Ct
> Chestnut Ct
> Clara Ln.
> Clarks Run Rd
> Clover Cir
> Coastal Blvd
> Cooksey Rd
> Cornwall Dr
> Currant Ct
> Danube Ct
> Deer Ln
> Derby Ct
> Derrico Pl
> Dobbins Ct
> Dobbins Ln
> Dobbins Pl (Private Rd)
> Doe Ct
> Dogwood Ct
> Dogwood Dr
> Don Sinsel Ct
> Dream Ct
> E Patuxent Dr
> Eastbourne Dr
> Englewood Dr
> Fair Fountain Rd (Private Rd)
> Fescue Cir
> Ford Ct
> Ford Terr
> Fox Tail Pl
> Garrett Av
> Gold Rush Ct
> Griffith Ln
> Hawkins Gate Rd
> Heather Ct
> Hickory Cir
> Hickory Ct
> Hickory Ln
> Hidden Valley Dr
> Highland Farm Ct
> Hope Acres Dr
> Hope Acres Rd
> Horsehoe Dr
> Horseshoe Pl
> Hucklebeery Dr
> Jericho Ln.
> Kerrick Ct
> Kerrick Dr
> Knollcrest Ln
> La Plata Rd
> Lancashire Ct
> LaPlata Rd (MD RTE 488)
> Leicester Dr
> Liberty Ct
> Lland Dr
> Lofton Hill Pl
> Lucknow Ln (Private Rd)
> Maiden Bower Pl
> Marcarey Ct.
> Marshall Corner Rd (MD RTE 227)
> Martha Hawkins Pl
> McLaurin Ln
> Moonshine Trail (Private Rd)
> Norfolk Dr
> Normandie Woods Dr
> Oak St
> Oat Dr
> Padgett Rd
> Pages Ct
> Penns Hill Rd
> Peppertree Pl (Private Rd)
> Persimmon Ct
> Pickeral St
> Prince Charles Dr
> Prince Georges Dr
> Princess Dana Ct
> Prospect Hill Ct
> Provident Dr
> Quince Ct
> Radio Station Rd
> Reaping Ct
> Redwood Cir
> River Birch Dr
> Scarlet Oak Rd
> Semmes Ct
> Severn Dr
> Shannon Ct
> Silver Linden Dr
> Somerset St
> Still Springs Pl
> Suffolk Dr
> Sweet Grass Cir
> Tate St
> Tucker Ln
> Valley Brook Pl
> Wellhouse Dr
> Western View Dr (Private Rd)
> Wildflower Dr
> Willow Ln
> Winterberry Ct
> Woodlawn Ct



Thanks for the update! I looked for this on Tuesday and it wasn't out yet. I actually live on Summerton Ct which is off of Stonestreet Rd, which is off of Penns Hill Rd. I am still concerned that I don't actually see Summerton Ct. on this list, perhaps that will be on April's FIOS schedule. *sigh* Oh well, progress is being made at any rate


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> Thanks for the update! I looked for this on Tuesday and it wasn't out yet. I actually live on Summerton Ct which is off of Stonestreet Rd, which is off of Penns Hill Rd. I am still concerned that I don't actually see Summerton Ct. on this list, perhaps that will be on April's FIOS schedule. *sigh* Oh well, progress is being made at any rate




Geester I was just told that fiber will stop at Knollcrest. Distance limitation. 35k from the CO is the max. a 1 by 8 splitter could increase this, unfortuantely they only use 1/16 and 1/32.

Knollcrest will be the end.


----------



## hockeynutmd

That limitation would probably prevent the service from being run down Oliver Shop Road.  Is there another CO in the Hughsville area?


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> That limitation would probably prevent the service from being run down Oliver Shop Road.  Is there another CO in the Hughsville area?





Yes their is a CO in Hughesville but nothing is planned for Hughesville in 2009.

Just La Plata and Waldorf.


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> Geester I was just told that fiber will stop at Knollcrest. Distance limitation. 35k from the CO is the max. a 1 by 8 splitter could increase this, unfortuantely they only use 1/16 and 1/32.
> 
> Knollcrest will be the end.



You have to be kidding me! Knollcrest is like 3,000 feet from my street. My head is about to explode.


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> Geester I was just told that fiber will stop at Knollcrest. Distance limitation. 35k from the CO is the max. a 1 by 8 splitter could increase this, unfortuantely they only use 1/16 and 1/32.
> 
> Knollcrest will be the end.



That's strange to me that they would stop there without making an effort to run it into Hollybrook using a a 1 by 8 splitter. There are already like 25-30 homes off of Rest Rd., and Hollybrook is a neighborhood that when complete will have over 80 homes in it. And the entrance is like 3,500 ft from Knollcrest. What a debacle!!


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> That's strange to me that they would stop there without making an effort to run it into Hollybrook using a a 1 by 8 splitter. There are already like 25-30 homes off of Rest Rd., and Hollybrook is a neighborhood that when complete will have over 80 homes in it. And the entrance is like 3,500 ft from Knollcrest. What a debacle!!



Yes I know....It sucks. I spoke with one of the engineers early and he told me they are working on a 1/8 splitter but he didn't know when or if they would even use it. A debacle is correct.

For you it's even worse. So close yet so far! At least for me its another 20,000 feet at a minimum. 

As I here more I will let you know.


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> Yes I know....It sucks. I spoke with one of the engineers early and he told me they are working on a 1/8 splitter but he didn't know when or if they would even use it. A debacle is correct.
> 
> For you it's even worse. So close yet so far! At least for me its another 20,000 feet at a minimum.
> 
> As I here more I will let you know.



I appreciate your insider information. So it sounds like a 1/8 splitter is something they could add at a later date without any major restructuring then right? I wish I knew how the technology worked


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> 35k from the CO is the max. a 1 by 8 splitter could increase this, unfortuantely they only use 1/16 and 1/32.
> 
> Knollcrest will be the end.



35k from the CO. Is that 35 Kilometers? Do you know what the street address is to the CO?


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> 35k from the CO. Is that 35 Kilometers? Do you know what the street address is to the CO?




I don't know the address of the building but its between Ledo's and Pizza Hut in La Plata.

That would be 35,000 feet and that is based on loop length not actually driving from the CO to your house.


----------



## Geester

I did a rough calculation and used the address of Chesapeake St. in La Plata (where Verizon CO is located) and Knollcrest Ln. (where the fiber run is to end.) According to Google, it is approximately 10.1 miles, which equates to approximately 53,328 ft. Because this is more than the 35,000 stated earlier, is this where the splitters come in to amplify the signal? Stonestreet Rd. appears to be 58,080 from the CO. I'm just curious, I'm grasping at straws here


----------



## Geester

MarylandMark said:


> LaPlata CO address:
> 
> 6205 CRAIN HWY
> LA PLATA, MD  20646
> 
> send money Attn: Mark



Check's on the way, Mark


----------



## Done_Wrong

I called the Verizon # from the earlier post and they promised that Olivers Shop Rd. would have the FIOS in 6 weeks - I so want that to be true!


----------



## hockeynutmd

Coming from where?  According to our online Verizon reps, the distance is too far.  I hope its true, I could really use some bandwidth in my home office.  Thanks for calling and keep us posted.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> Coming from where?  According to our online Verizon reps, the distance is too far.  I hope its true, I could really use some bandwidth in my home office.  Thanks for calling and keep us posted.




Ya ....Too far. The other problem is the majority of Oliver Shop road is fed from Hughesville CO which has no FiOS equipment and none is planned for install in 2009.


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> Doe Hill Place, Hughesville, MD behind the auto body joint




I'm guessing you have been there once or twice.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1, i just got the doortag on my door saturday saying the FIOS Network installation in my neighborhood was coming soon. 


My question is, how long after they install the fiber optics and what not will the service become available? Thanks! Im off of Bensville Road in Waldorf aka rout 229, about 1½ miles from 228/Berry Road... Peace


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> bfncbs1, i just got the doortag on my door saturday saying the FIOS Network installation in my neighborhood was coming soon.
> 
> 
> My question is, how long after they install the fiber optics and what not will the service become available? Thanks! Im off of Bensville Road in Waldorf aka rout 229, about 1½ miles from 228/Berry Road... Peace




As a general rule its 60-90 days. I have seen them quicker though and a few that have taken longer.

It just depends on workload.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> As a general rule its 60-90 days. I have seen them quicker though and a few that have taken longer.
> 
> It just depends on workload.




Roger that! When i left the house on the 9th, i saw a service truck sittin 2 houses down, couldnt make the writing out on the side, when i returned home, everyones yards had orange spray paint in them marking lines and what not.. i was like saaweeeet!! 

Another question .. how soon before they start digging ?


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> Roger that! When i left the house on the 9th, i saw a service truck sittin 2 houses down, couldnt make the writing out on the side, when i returned home, everyones yards had orange spray paint in them marking lines and what not.. i was like saaweeeet!!
> 
> Another question .. how soon before they start digging ?




Well the marks I believe are only good for 10 days so it would have to be sometime before that.

If they marked it will be very very soon.


----------



## SoMdDude

Very very soon was right, they started digging this morning lol they are doing the main road right now that is my communities main in and out, and hopefully mine once that is done, im the 2nd left off of that from bensville 





bfncbs1 said:


> Well the marks I believe are only good for 10 days so it would have to be sometime before that.
> 
> If they marked it will be very very soon.


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> Very very soon was right, they started digging this morning lol they are doing the main road right now that is my communities main in and out, and hopefully mine once that is done, im the 2nd left off of that from bensville



I'm jealous!


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> I'm jealous!



Now they are on my street w00t!


----------



## vanbells

Hawkins Gate is covered orange markers and spray paint.  It's only matter of time before I start driving off the road thinking those are lane lines.  lol


----------



## Done_Wrong

I didn’t understand why Fios would head down Penns Hill Rd instead of Oliver Shop Rd since it appears there are more potential customers on and off of the Olivers Shop Rd area.  Then I heard it’s because a county commissioner lives off of Penns Hill Rd.  Just when I had my hopes up.





bfncbs1 said:


> I don't doubt Oliver Shop will get FiOS....It's just a matter of when. It could be 2 months or 5 years. Outside Plant changes priorities daily.
> 
> Is everyone on Oliver Shop fed from the La Plata CO? If its Hughesville they are screwed. There is no equipment in Hughesville for FiOS and their won't be any in 2009.


----------



## bfncbs1

Done_Wrong said:


> I didn’t understand why Fios would head down Penns Hill Rd instead of Oliver Shop Rd since it appears there are more potential customers on and off of the Olivers Shop Rd area.  Then I heard it’s because a county commissioner lives off of Penns Hill Rd.  Just when I had my hopes up.




Oliver Shop Road is mainly fed from Hughesville and not La Plata. Since Hughesville is not a FiOS planned office Oliver Shop Road wouldn't be included in the plans.

Penns Hill is La Plata so it was going to get FiOS. Well most of Penns Hill will.


----------



## Geester

Hopefully that county commissioner lives in Hollybrook


----------



## ktflame

bfncbs1 said:


> Geester I was just told that fiber will stop at Knollcrest. Distance limitation. 35k from the CO is the max. a 1 by 8 splitter could increase this, unfortuantely they only use 1/16 and 1/32.
> 
> Knollcrest will be the end.



It looks like they went past Knollcrest and went down to Marcus one street away from Stonestreet Rd. Waaaaaaaaaah!!!. I want internet now!!!!!


----------



## vanbells

Wow, Verizon contractors hire good mexicans.  They just keep on digging.  A van unloaded a bunch of workers.  They just dig all day!!!


----------



## SoMdDude

Hmm they dug up my entire street, but not my yard or the house next to mine, the house next to me is for sale and has been on the market for a year.

Why would they not dig my yard up? They stopped at my neighbors (where people are currently living opposite of the house for sale) 3 days ago and havent been back grrrr Not sure if it matters or not but im a corner lot *shrug*


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> Hmm they dug up my entire street, but not my yard or the house next to mine, the house next to me is for sale and has been on the market for a year.
> 
> Why would they not dig my yard up? They stopped at my neighbors (where people are currently living opposite of the house for sale) 3 days ago and havent been back grrrr Not sure if it matters or not but im a corner lot *shrug*




Directional boring........Not every yard gets dug up. Most yards look untouched. 

The yards that get touched are the ones where they place the caskets(small gray box). I wouldn't be concerned. 

When they come to bury it to your house they will dig up your yard then.


----------



## Geester

ktflame said:


> It looks like they went past Knollcrest and went down to Marcus one street away from Stonestreet Rd. Waaaaaaaaaah!!!. I want internet now!!!!!



They went past Knollcrest Ln? Marcus is like 600 ft from Stonestreet Rd! There is no way they can blow us off now. We MUST be on the April construction schedule!!


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> They went past Knollcrest Ln? Marcus is like 600 ft from Stonestreet Rd! There is no way they can blow us off now. We MUST be on the April construction schedule!!



Nope....They are done. 

I know it sucks....It sucks for me also.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> Directional boring........Not every yard gets dug up. Most yards look untouched.
> 
> The yards that get touched are the ones where they place the caskets(small gray box). I wouldn't be concerned.
> 
> When they come to bury it to your house they will dig up your yard then.




Oh great probably AFTER i get it all nice and green and plush  LOL
Wish my backyard was where they had to dig, the dogs have gone and made it look like a military testing ground for land mines (they like to dig ½ beagle)


----------



## SoMdDude

MarylandMark said:


> *As of Tuesday, March 31, 2009 La Plata is now open for video, voice and data on FiOS *




Lucky bastards down there 

Please announce when its available over on bensville road aka 229 in waldorf and locust lane  , k thnx bye   I think they are still going through the whole neighborhood doing the grunt work, but they seem to be done on my street (Locust Street) except for my house and the house next door grr


----------



## SoMdDude

MarylandMark said:


> Post 225:




Yea i saw that and responded to it LOL


----------



## ktflame

Hey Maryland Mark,

Can you tell me if the poor folks in Hollybrook (Stonestreet Rd, Rest Dr area) are getting FIOS?


----------



## bfncbs1

ktflame said:


> Hey Maryland Mark,
> 
> Can you tell me if the poor folks in Hollybrook (Stonestreet Rd, Rest Dr area) are getting FIOS?



Not anytime soon. A 1/8 splitter is needed to get that far due to the distance limitation with FiOS. Verizon doesn't have anything approved besides a 1/64, 1/32 and 1/16.

Verizon has to draw the line in the sand at some point and unfortunately that line is just past Knollcrest. It sucks I know. I'm on the other side of that line also. Hopefully in the near future they will get a 1/8 splitter to help us out, just don't expect it anytime soon.


----------



## vanbells

Looks like Miss Utility located Verizon, Comcast and Smeco lines on my property.  I'm thinking of getting orange spray paint and making crop circle like signs.


----------



## SoMdDude

vanbells said:


> Looks like Miss Utility located Verizon, Comcast and Smeco lines on my property.  I'm thinking of getting orange spray paint and making crop circle like signs.




LOL the markings at my house were never dug or dug around, it was very faded on my grass, and i've mowed it twice , no markings left  But it seems they will come back when i CAN order it


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> LOL the markings at my house were never dug or dug around, it was very faded on my grass, and i've mowed it twice , no markings left  But it seems they will come back when i CAN order it




Don't worry when you order they will be more then happy to come out and tear up your yard!


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> You should be you getting SOM credit for all these customers!




Trust me I have quite the list already. As soon as I can qualify their address/tn I will be golden.....I see at least a new set of golf clubs coming my way!


----------



## GRN96WS6

When are they planning to get to the heart of Waldorf?  I've seen trucks digging around my house but not directly on my street or really the main road that goes through the neighborhood.  I'm over by Post Office road.


----------



## hokie11

does fios have to hit all areas in between before they decide to move on?  curious in regards to lexington park area... would they finish waldorf, then slowly move south to all areas in between or would they just skip straight here to the more populated areas?  any chance lex park would be covered in early 2010?


----------



## bfncbs1

hokie11 said:


> does fios have to hit all areas in between before they decide to move on?  curious in regards to lexington park area... would they finish waldorf, then slowly move south to all areas in between or would they just skip straight here to the more populated areas?  any chance lex park would be covered in early 2010?



Right now it's only Waldorf and La Plata.......No other locations this year for FiOS in the tri-county area. 2010 plans have yet to be finalized. I should know in August who will get it in 2010.

FiOS planning is done on a CO basis. They target a city/town and generally place fiber to everyone who is fed from particular CO(central office).


----------



## hokie11

bfncbs1 said:


> Right now it's only Waldorf and La Plata.......No other locations this year for FiOS in the tri-county area. 2010 plans have yet to be finalized. I should know in August who will get it in 2010.
> 
> FiOS planning is done on a CO basis. They target a city/town and generally place fiber to everyone who is fed from particular CO(central office).



Ah IC, thanks!

Now, all you have to do is put the CO right at 20634 :-D


----------



## bfncbs1

hokie11 said:


> Ah IC, thanks!
> 
> Now, all you have to do is put the CO right at 20634 :-D




The Co is there.....just no equipment for FiOS.


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> Verizon has to draw the line in the sand at some point...



That's true. And in this case, Verizon's line in the sand is 500 ft short of an 84 home neighborhood.


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> That's true. And in this case, Verizon's line in the sand is 500 ft short of an 84 home neighborhood.




Unfortunately yes.


----------



## AF79

*Fios TV in Waldorf ?*

Does anyone know the timetable for Fios TV? Fios internet is available here in 20603, but the people at Verizon told me that they have no schedule showing TV availability within the upcomming months. They don't seem to understand why I wouldn't want to sign a 2 year contract for just internet, with no bundle discount. I'm only interested in switching for the multi-room HD-DVR discount, which Comcast doesn't offer. Thanks.


----------



## bfncbs1

AF79 said:


> Does anyone know the timetable for Fios TV? Fios internet is available here in 20603, but the people at Verizon told me that they have no schedule showing TV availability within the upcomming months. They don't seem to understand why I wouldn't want to sign a 2 year contract for just internet, with no bundle discount. I'm only interested in switching for the multi-room HD-DVR discount, which Comcast doesn't offer. Thanks.



Still waiting on the county to sign a county wide franchise agreement. La Plata is the only area that can get video at the moment. They have there own agreement.


----------



## AF79

*Video in Waldorf*



bfncbs1 said:


> Still waiting on the county to sign a county wide franchise agreement. La Plata is the only area that can get video at the moment. They have there own agreement.



Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression, from reading other web postings, that such an agreement had already been signed. I must not have been paying close enough attention again if it is just for La Plata. 

I'm guessing that the timeline for a county wide franchise agreement is directly affected by the size of the checks written by Verizon, or Comcast, to the powers that be. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## SoMdDude

On the front page of somd.com today..


Charles County Closing on FiOS TV Franchise Agreement with Verizon - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## hockeynutmd

SoMdDude said:


> On the front page of somd.com today..
> 
> 
> Charles County Closing on FiOS TV Franchise Agreement with Verizon - Southern Maryland Headline News



_The agreement calls for an initial “build-out” density of 30 homes per mile in the first three years of the agreement, to a density of 15 homes per mile by the end of the franchise. The planned build-out also includes about 6,000 homes that have not previously had access to cable service._

How is the formula for 30 homes per mile calculated?  Doesn't the present agreement with Comcast call for 20?

I'm very interested in the plan including the 6000 residents who have no cable....which includes our community.

Anyone else going to the public hearing?


----------



## zetasoul

hockeynutmd said:


> _The agreement calls for an initial “build-out” density of 30 homes per mile in the first three years of the agreement, to a density of 15 homes per mile by the end of the franchise. The planned build-out also includes about 6,000 homes that have not previously had access to cable service._
> 
> How is the formula for 30 homes per mile calculated?  Doesn't the present agreement with Comcast call for 20?
> 
> I'm very interested in the plan including the 6000 residents who have no cable....which includes our community.
> 
> Anyone else going to the public hearing?



There's a public hearing?! Where and when? My neighborhood doesn't have broadband let alone cable TV.


----------



## hockeynutmd

zetasoul said:


> There's a public hearing?! Where and when? My neighborhood doesn't have broadband let alone cable TV.



Hearing was last night, and another was held a week ago today.


----------



## CaptPooterpants

I guess I'll keep my T-1 and lower my expectations again. I saw Penns Hill Rd and got excited, only to be let down yet again.


----------



## SoMdDude

So i see a verizon guy in my neighborhood and street all by himself pulling what looked to be power wire in the trenches that got dug and had fiber optic lines put in. I know he was pulling wire cause i saw him wrapping it around himself  and walking .. the fiber guys left pull wires for him on a hunch? (i have a low voltage electricians license im always pullin wire haha)

Havent seen any of the fiber guys around in my neighborhhod anymore and its been about 2 weeks since i saw the guy pulling power cables all alone.


OK HOW LONG BEFORE WE GET FIOS DANGIT?    Thanks
(Laurel Branch off of 229/Bensville Rd)


----------



## rjnagy

*Fios*

I know in my area FIOS is available, in fact I have an appointment on Thursday this week. My question is whether or not they have signed the TV Franchise agreement yet? I know there was a meeting in like the last two weeks. I am in white plains (Billingsley Road/Kingsview) and as I said am scheduled for thursday for phone and internet initially (good riddins comcast). I just cant wait to be able to lose direct TV as they are as bad as comcast lately.


----------



## hockeynutmd

rjnagy said:


> I know in my area FIOS is available, in fact I have an appointment on Thursday this week. My question is whether or not they have signed the TV Franchise agreement yet? I know there was a meeting in like the last two weeks. I am in white plains (Billingsley Road/Kingsview) and as I said am scheduled for thursday for phone and internet initially (good riddins comcast). I just cant wait to be able to lose direct TV as they are as bad as comcast lately.



Fios cable is being installed to homes on Oliver Shop Road today, between Wheatley and Route 6.  The current cable ends at the corner of Wheatley.  Does anyone know a phone number I could use to contact the La Plata CO to see if they can extend it just one mile back to my home in Amberleigh Farms?

Thanks


----------



## John Z

rjnagy said:


> I know in my area FIOS is available, in fact I have an appointment on Thursday this week. My question is whether or not they have signed the TV Franchise agreement yet? I know there was a meeting in like the last two weeks. I am in white plains (Billingsley Road/Kingsview) and as I said am scheduled for thursday for phone and internet initially (good riddins comcast). I just cant wait to be able to lose direct TV as they are as bad as comcast lately.



I live off Billingsley in Billingsley Park, and I talked to Verizon this weekend about the TV situation (they called to get me to switch).  Still working on the TV deal, so I told 'em to call back when they could give me the whole enchilada.


----------



## chess

i hope they schedule it for lex park area in 2010 =)


----------



## zetasoul

Anyone got any updates on FiOS? I saw the wiring right across the street from Leonardtown Rd but it's not moving anywhere. They're newly installed. I doubt they're going down my road since it's a dirt road with a few houses. Called the contractor to see if they will bring it down my road if I pay them, but they won't budge. 

I'm following the construction schedule and it is currently working on Cedar Hill Road, Old Coach Rd, etc. It hasn't move south yet towards Zachia Manor ct and into Windy Knolls !!!

Don't even have DSL/Cable, so this will be the first glimpse of internet or cable TV down my road. We're stuck in 1800s.


----------



## SoMdDude

zetasoul said:


> Anyone got any updates on FiOS? I saw the wiring right across the street from Leonardtown Rd but it's not moving anywhere. They're newly installed. I doubt they're going down my road since it's a dirt road with a few houses. Called the contractor to see if they will bring it down my road if I pay them, but they won't budge.
> 
> I'm following the construction schedule and it is currently working on Cedar Hill Road, Old Coach Rd, etc. It hasn't move south yet towards Zachia Manor ct and into Windy Knolls !!!
> 
> Don't even have DSL/Cable, so this will be the first glimpse of internet or cable TV down my road. We're stuck in 1800s.





If you dont even have DSL i DOUBT you will be getting FIOS


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> Barking up the wrong tree- CO Techs deal with 32 customers at a time (1 fiber) and don't know/care where the signal goes when it leaves the CO.



Soon to be 64......Just got approved.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> Soon to be 64......Just got approved.




Thats nice, what about THIS?   

http://forums.somd.com/3755414-post260.html 

And now the orange fiber optic lines are right outside of the CO building where i live, all coiled up though and not ran INTO the building yet.


----------



## ktflame

Hey Maryland Mark or bfncbs1

Can anyone confirm that Verizon is extending the wiring futher south down Penns Hill Rd to Stonestreet Rd. I see new markings on the side of the road where they stopped leading to our large box on Stonestree Rd. Hollybrook might now be included. Praying!!!!!!


----------



## MotoX_Dad

*FIOS ever coming to Trinity Church Road*



ktflame said:


> Hey Maryland Mark or bfncbs1
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Verizon is extending the wiring futher south down Penns Hill Rd to Stonestreet Rd. I see new markings on the side of the road where they stopped leading to our large box on Stonestree Rd. Hollybrook might now be included. Praying!!!!!!



I'm on the next road East, Trinity Church Road. Does anyone know the schedule for FIOS there, if at all? I'm a ways down in Norwood so I guess too far from the LaPlata CO?? BFNCBS1, from reading your posts it sounds like you're right up from me by Debois. You also work for Verizon so I'm sure you would know exactly when fiber is coming to our area. I'm tired of EVDO and there has been no talk of Rev B since 2007 so I guess that's been put off till God knows when.

Any updates would be appreciated.

John


----------



## kingdomware

Verizon Fiber Construction Schedule can always be found here.  Fiber construction information for Maryland


----------



## MotoX_Dad

QUOTE=kingdomware;3808302]Verizon Fiber Construction Schedule can always be found here.  Fiber construction information for Maryland[/QUOTE]

Thanks kingdomware. Does Verizon also have a build schedule with projected deployments for the future? I snooped around and couldn't find anything. We have 30+ houses per mile in my development so we're covered under the density requirements.

I also have a quick technical question in regards to the FIOS infrastructure. Can you tie fiber into coax cable? I think our houses are all wired for cable from the main road, we're just not on the schedule for cable with Comcast for MANY years into the future.  If they can tie into the existing coax infrastructure at the main road here it would certainly save Verizon a pretty penny by not having to dig to everyones house. Heck, I live exactly 1 mile off the main road and just can see them laying fiber all the way to me. I think the max wire speed for coax is 225mb too, which should satisfy the phone, internet and TV requirments for speed.

Maryland Mark, BFNCBS1, you guys have your crystal ball fired up for this one? Any information on this would be greatly appreciated, even if it is negative. Thanks all!

John


----------



## kingdomware

Hi MotoX_Dad,

The monthly schedule is the only way to get a heads up to future contructions unless you know someone 

As for coax,  here is a good FAQ about FIOS.  But yes coax is used by default.  You can ask for cat5 if you need it.


----------



## Geester

ktflame said:


> Hey Maryland Mark or bfncbs1
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Verizon is extending the wiring futher south down Penns Hill Rd to Stonestreet Rd. I see new markings on the side of the road where they stopped leading to our large box on Stonestree Rd. Hollybrook might now be included. Praying!!!!!!



Hey ktflame, I noticed that too on Saturday. Now the orange lines come within like 60 feet to the large box(es) on Stonestreet Rd. My wife also saw a Verizon guy messing with those boxes on Saturday morning. And about two weeks ago I saw some surveyors on Stonestreet Rd. taking some measurements. Not sure if it all relates or not. Now why would Verizon send somebody back out down Penn's Hill Rd. to extend the fiber lines farther south to include literally one extra guy's house? Still not getting my hopes up though. Going another 50 ft. to tap in to the neighborhoods of Hollybrook and Hardship Plantation makes a little too much sense for Verizon to get involved with I think.


----------



## ktflame

Geester said:


> Hey ktflame, I noticed that too on Saturday. Now the orange lines come within like 60 feet to the large box(es) on Stonestreet Rd. My wife also saw a Verizon guy messing with those boxes on Saturday morning. And about two weeks ago I saw some surveyors on Stonestreet Rd. taking some measurements. Not sure if it all relates or not. Now why would Verizon send somebody back out down Penn's Hill Rd. to extend the fiber lines farther south to include literally one extra guy's house? Still not getting my hopes up though. Going another 50 ft. to tap in to the neighborhoods of Hollybrook and Hardship Plantation makes a little too much sense for Verizon to get involved with I think.



I would think Verizon would be pretty smart by including Hollybrook and Hardship Plantation in the mix too many residences to leave out. Fingers are crossed I am dying for internet down here in the country.


----------



## bfncbs1

MotoX_Dad said:


> I'm on the next road East, Trinity Church Road. Does anyone know the schedule for FIOS there, if at all? I'm a ways down in Norwood so I guess too far from the LaPlata CO?? BFNCBS1, from reading your posts it sounds like you're right up from me by Debois. You also work for Verizon so I'm sure you would know exactly when fiber is coming to our area. I'm tired of EVDO and there has been no talk of Rev B since 2007 so I guess that's been put off till God knows when.
> 
> Any updates would be appreciated.
> 
> John



Hey John - I'm right around the corner at Old Sycamore Rd

John right now more or less we are screwed by distance. Even with fiber with the technology we use we only have a 11 mile stretch to play with. That 11 miles is from the La Plata Central office. If we ever approve a 1/8 splitter then it would be possible to get FiOS.

We are testing a 1/8 splitter currently the question is if and when we will approve it. I have talked to many engineers about this and they seem to thing it's at least a year away. We will get FiOS at some point but I just don't know when. I wish I knew more to tell but that is a much as I got!

Right now LTE is going to be our best option. We are in the "area" for trials late this year and early next year. LTE will give you roughly 5-10m downloads with 30-40ms latency. Much better then EVDO. Caps are the only question right now with LTE and what the limit is going to be.


----------



## bfncbs1

ktflame said:


> Hey Maryland Mark or bfncbs1
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Verizon is extending the wiring futher south down Penns Hill Rd to Stonestreet Rd. I see new markings on the side of the road where they stopped leading to our large box on Stonestree Rd. Hollybrook might now be included. Praying!!!!!!




Not to my knowledge.....but I could be wrong. I will check tomorrow at work and let you know. I will pray with you!


----------



## MotoX_Dad

bfncbs1 said:


> Hey John - I'm right around the corner at Old Sycamore Rd
> 
> John right now more or less we are screwed by distance. Even with fiber with the technology we use we only have a 11 mile stretch to play with. That 11 miles is from the La Plata Central office. If we ever approve a 1/8 splitter then it would be possible to get FiOS.
> 
> We are testing a 1/8 splitter currently the question is if and when we will approve it. I have talked to many engineers about this and they seem to thing it's at least a year away. We will get FiOS at some point but I just don't know when. I wish I knew more to tell but that is a much as I got!
> 
> Right now LTE is going to be our best option. We are in the "area" for trials late this year and early next year. LTE will give you roughly 5-10m downloads with 30-40ms latency. Much better then EVDO. Caps are the only question right now with LTE and what the limit is going to be.



Pleased to meet you BFNCBS1. We sure are neighbors,,,and you're closer to the CO then I am. Little did I know I would be so dependent on the Internet for work 10 years ago when I moved here in Norwood. And I'm one mile off TC Rd. too. Do you see Verizon running fiber directly to the house or can they tie into the existing coax at the main road? For some reason I just can't see them running fiber to all these homes, especially since we all are so spaced out on sizable properties.

LTE huh? I just googled it...sounds like EVDO Rev B on steroids. 30-40ms latency, 5-10 mb down...Just what I need for my work. Is there just a firmware flash on my 595 aircard or will I need to buy a new one? To be honest with you, I can live without the TV...I just want the data speeds for Internet work. VOIP for my home phone too with those speeds and latency times. Maybe they would let me stay home full time instead of 50%....Nah. Nice thought though.

By the way, do you know what the price will be for unlimited access? Sounds like it won't truly be unlimited though if they are thinking of caps. How did Verizon ever get away with that *unlimited* term in their advertizing?? lol

Anyway, pleased to meet you. (Did you ever get that adtran installed at your switch? I read that in a way earlier post of yours)

John


----------



## bfncbs1

MotoX_Dad said:


> Pleased to meet you BFNCBS1. We sure are neighbors,,,and you're closer to the CO then I am. Little did I know I would be so dependent on the Internet for work 10 years ago when I moved here in Norwood. And I'm one mile off TC Rd. too. Do you see Verizon running fiber directly to the house or can they tie into the existing coax at the main road? For some reason I just can't see them running fiber to all these homes, especially since we all are so spaced out on sizable properties.
> 
> LTE huh? I just googled it...sounds like EVDO Rev B on steroids. 30-40ms latency, 5-10 mb down...Just what I need for my work. Is there just a firmware flash on my 595 aircard or will I need to buy a new one? To be honest with you, I can live without the TV...I just want the data speeds for Internet work. VOIP for my home phone too with those speeds and latency times. Maybe they would let me stay home full time instead of 50%....Nah. Nice thought though.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, do you know what the price will be for unlimited access? Sounds like it won't truly be unlimited though if they are thinking of caps. How did Verizon ever get away with that *unlimited* term in their advertizing?? lol
> 
> Anyway, pleased to meet you. (Did you ever get that adtran installed at your switch? I read that in a way earlier post of yours)
> 
> John



They will run fiber directly to your house and place a ONT on the side. From that ONT they will use the existing coax at the house. 

For LTE you would need a new card/modem. The existing air cards will not work with LTE since the chipsets are different. 

Not sure what the Caps and pricing will be for it yet. They hope to have they announced shortly. I would hope they will be more generous with the Caps since speeds will be greatly increased over Rev.A.

By the way I spend many days in Norwood at the first house on the right! We have friends that live there.


----------



## MotoX_Dad

*Lte*



bfncbs1 said:


> They will run fiber directly to your house and place a ONT on the side. From that ONT they will use the existing coax at the house.
> 
> For LTE you would need a new card/modem. The existing air cards will not work with LTE since the chipsets are different.
> 
> Not sure what the Caps and pricing will be for it yet. They hope to have they announced shortly. I would hope they will be more generous with the Caps since speeds will be greatly increased over Rev.A.
> 
> By the way I spend many days in Norwood at the first house on the right! We have friends that live there.



Please to meet you sir. I will look for you when I pass by your friends. I drive a blue chevy silverado diesel crew cab. 

I have been googling LTE since you mentioned it, and WOW. Looks like that will be our saviour for true broadband speeds for us folks who have decided to live way out here in the country. Please keep me updated on that one when you hear anything new. I'm curious on how much they will charge. The deployment sounds very easy for them so I hope costs will be comparable to my current plan. I think 60 bucks is high when you think of how cheap FiOS is, or even cable/dsl for that matter. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

John


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> We are testing a 1/8 splitter currently the question is if and when we will approve it. I have talked to many engineers about this and they seem to thing it's at least a year away. We will get FiOS at some point but I just don't know when. I wish I knew more to tell but that is a much as I got!



That's good to know that they are at least considering the option of a 1/8 splitter to reach farther out into the country . Are 1/8 splitters super expensive, or are they some type of prototype technology?


----------



## backpaddle

*update on FIOS for Penns Hill Rd*

FYI,

We received the Verison automated phone call telling us FIOS was available at our home on Knollcrest Lane (off Penns Hill Rd).  We placed an order, and have a hookup
date for next week.  Yippee, no more dialup!


----------



## zetasoul

backpaddle said:


> FYI,
> 
> We received the Verison automated phone call telling us FIOS was available at our home on Knollcrest Lane (off Penns Hill Rd).  We placed an order, and have a hookup
> date for next week.  Yippee, no more dialup!



Thanks for the update! Was DSL available at your address before?


----------



## bfncbs1

backpaddle said:


> FYI,
> 
> We received the Verison automated phone call telling us FIOS was available at our home on Knollcrest Lane (off Penns Hill Rd).  We placed an order, and have a hookup
> date for next week.  Yippee, no more dialup!



I wish I had posted this earlier. If you wait till after this Saturday to order the promotion changes. Right now the base bundle is 10/2 internet, TV and phone for $99.99 and you get $150 cash back. On Saturday that changes to a 15/5 package for the same price and a free Compaq Netbook mini.

Also if you want to go to the next package for 119.99 you get a few more channels, data is 25/15 and you still get the mini.....Of course this is the offer starting after Saturday.


----------



## latiger12

backpaddle said:


> FYI,
> 
> We received the Verison automated phone call telling us FIOS was available at our home on Knollcrest Lane (off Penns Hill Rd).  We placed an order, and have a hookup
> date for next week.  Yippee, no more dialup!<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>




Kewl, I am calling this weekend...cant wait.


----------



## bfncbs1

latiger12 said:


> Kewl, I am calling this weekend...cant wait.




Just wait till Sunday when you call and get the free Mini Netbook or camcorder. Your choice. See link below.

http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/1440652~dcbfec26a658faf024da38b7abf404df/promo2.jpg


----------



## backpaddle

zetasoul said:


> Thanks for the update! Was DSL available at your address before?



To my knowledge there is no DSL (or cable) available for neighborhoods off
Penns Hill Rd


----------



## bfncbs1

backpaddle said:


> To my knowledge there is no DSL (or cable) available for neighborhoods off
> Penns Hill Rd




that is correct.


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> I wish I had posted this earlier. If you wait till after this Saturday to order the promotion changes. Right now the base bundle is 10/2 internet, TV and phone for $99.99 and you get $150 cash back. On Saturday that changes to a 15/5 package for the same price and a free Compaq Netbook mini.
> 
> Also if you want to go to the next package for 119.99 you get a few more channels, data is 25/15 and you still get the mini.....Of course this is the offer starting after Saturday.



Well after reading that, I'm happy    it hasnt been turned on in my neighborhood yet 

Will these package deals also be good for 2 years like the previous promotion?


----------



## bfncbs1

SoMdDude said:


> Well after reading that, I'm happy    it hasnt been turned on in my neighborhood yet
> 
> Will these package deals also be good for 2 years like the previous promotion?




Absolutely!!!


----------



## SoMdDude

bfncbs1 said:


> Absolutely!!!






$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



^^^^^

Thats all of the money i will be saving for at least 2 years for dropping comcast to get FIOS when it gets turned on! heh

Im paying 200 a month on average now for just internet and TV, landline is about 40 a month (verizon) on top of that, 120 a month for 2 years will be sweet for my pockets. How many TV hookups does that include when i get it installed? 2? 3? .. unlimited? I have 3 tvs in my house (2 HD, one non HD) danke!


----------



## emma1606

bfncbs1 said:


> Absolutely!!!



What do you guys use for internet that live in the Trinity Church / Dubois Road area?  We are considering Wildblue.  Thanks!


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> What do you guys use for internet that live in the Trinity Church / Dubois Road area?  We are considering Wildblue.  Thanks!



I'm right up from there in Norwood and use Verizon Wireless Broadband. I get around 500Kb-1mb download and 200-400K upload. It all depends on whether you get a good signal with a Verizon tower where you are. If so, you should be okay. The only problem is the latency delay. It depends on what you will use it for. Mine's primarily used for work and connecting through a VPN for web server work. It works good for that. Netmeeting is slow and there are considerable delays at times. But, it's all we have down here so I can't complain. Besides, it allows me to work from home three days a week which is sweet. Helps me overlook the extra cost (60 bucks a month).

I can't speak up on satellite. It would be nice to do a comparison tho...the cost is about the same. I would think the weather would have a big factor on your connection, which may be a bad thing. I never have a problem. I think one day of outage in the past 4-5 years.

John


----------



## emma1606

MotoX_Dad said:


> I'm right up from there in Norwood and use Verizon Wireless Broadband. I get around 500Kb-1mb download and 200-400K upload. It all depends on whether you get a good signal with a Verizon tower where you are. If so, you should be okay. The only problem is the latency delay. It depends on what you will use it for. Mine's primarily used for work and connecting through a VPN for web server work. It works good for that. Netmeeting is slow and there are considerable delays at times. But, it's all we have down here so I can't complain. Besides, it allows me to work from home three days a week which is sweet. Helps me overlook the extra cost (60 bucks a month).
> 
> I can't speak up on satellite. It would be nice to do a comparison tho...the cost is about the same. I would think the weather would have a big factor on your connection, which may be a bad thing. I never have a problem. I think one day of outage in the past 4-5 years.
> 
> John




Thanks.  Unfortunately we can't get a Verizon signal, I actually just returned the wireless card last Friday because it was worse than dial-up.  We have had Wildblue before for a couple of years, wasn't bad but nowhere near as fast as broadband.  I just didn't want to sign up for another two year contract if there was a better alternative for us.  (We also tried Sprint wireless card and couldn't get that either!!!)


----------



## PensFan

*Fios off Penns Hill Rd*

Ok so my question is about the fios off Penns Hill.  I live off of Amy Drive and I have gone to the fios website and seen when it is available and when I check to see if the internet is available in my area it says it is not.  But when I check the fios tv and phone, it says these services are available.  So I don't understand why they would deprive this area of what they really need, internet, and only offer the other services.  Am I just not getting the correct information?  Is internet available or is it not?  

Thanks.


----------



## bfncbs1

PensFan said:


> Ok so my question is about the fios off Penns Hill.  I live off of Amy Drive and I have gone to the fios website and seen when it is available and when I check to see if the internet is available in my area it says it is not.  But when I check the fios tv and phone, it says these services are available.  So I don't understand why they would deprive this area of what they really need, internet, and only offer the other services.  Am I just not getting the correct information?  Is internet available or is it not?
> 
> Thanks.



If it is telling you FiOS TV is available I would call. They go hand and hand. The website is not the best.


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately we can't get a Verizon signal, I actually just returned the wireless card last Friday because it was worse than dial-up.  We have had Wildblue before for a couple of years, wasn't bad but nowhere near as fast as broadband.  I just didn't want to sign up for another two year contract if there was a better alternative for us.  (We also tried Sprint wireless card and couldn't get that either!!!)



That's too bad you couldn't get a good signal. Thanks to BFNCBS1, who also lives in our area, we have been clued in on LTE wireless technology that is right around the corner for us all. It uses the 700MHz spectrum that the old analog TV's used to use. Everyone should get capable of getting that signal, and from what I have read we should be getting upwards to 5+ mbit download speeds with a latency of 20-30ms!!!! I'm hoping Verizon deploys in our area the end of 2009. The cost should actually be cheaper then EVDO (aircard) since the infrastructure is pretty much already in place.

Emma, if you do get satellite let us know how it works for you.


----------



## fjennell

Can anyone tell me how they like Fios compared to Comcast - (NOT CUSTOMER SERVICE and PRICING - I KNOW COMCAST SUCKS AT BOTH) but I like my "guide and menu"  on Comcast and use the DVR constantly.  I want to know how they compare on Fios - I have heard that their menu is not good and I don't want to be disappointed.  Thanks.


----------



## zetasoul

emma1606 said:


> What do you guys use for internet that live in the Trinity Church / Dubois Road area?  We are considering Wildblue.  Thanks!



DO NOT GET WILDBLUE/HUGHESNET!!!! I repeat... DO NOT GET WILDBLUE/HUGHESNET!

Check into mobile broadband. Here are some sites:

Welcome
3Gstore.com, Mobile Broadband Made Easy. Verizon & Sprint EVDO Modems, Antennas, Amplifiers, CradlePoint Routers and MiFi.

Get an adapter and then a router.


----------



## zetasoul

emma1606 said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately we can't get a Verizon signal, I actually just returned the wireless card last Friday because it was worse than dial-up.  We have had Wildblue before for a couple of years, wasn't bad but nowhere near as fast as broadband.  I just didn't want to sign up for another two year contract if there was a better alternative for us.  (We also tried Sprint wireless card and couldn't get that either!!!)



have you tried other carriers? Millenicom has Sprint service without a contract but same basic price without download cap. That's what we have and it works great.


----------



## emma1606

Thanks to everyone that replied but now I'm more confused than ever LOL  Ok, so I've tried the Sprint and Verizon mobile broadband wireless cards, we didn't get signal for either of them.  What are my options other than satellite?

Thanks again


----------



## MotoX_Dad

zetasoul said:


> DO NOT GET WILDBLUE/HUGHESNET!!!! I repeat... DO NOT GET WILDBLUE/HUGHESNET!
> 
> Check into mobile broadband. Here are some sites:
> 
> Welcome
> 3Gstore.com, Mobile Broadband Made Easy. Verizon & Sprint EVDO Modems, Antennas, Amplifiers, CradlePoint Routers and MiFi.
> 
> Get an adapter and then a router.




I also use an external antenna that plugs into my aircard which gives me an extra bar. Heck, I sometimes get full bars here and terrific reception, so I'm surprised Emma doesn't get a signal since she is fairly close to me. That with the Top Global wireless router and I'm a happy camper. I just wish they didn't throttle the bandwidth down once you reach 5Gb, but, I've heard there are caps with Hughsnet too.

Google LTE...That is going to be the savior for us folks out in the boonies. I can't wait either! 

BFNCBS1, are you sure we are going to be first for LTE in 2009? I've read they will roll out in two cities by the end of 2009, and the rest of the nation in 2010, but they won't say which two cities. Any inside info on that one?


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied but now I'm more confused than ever LOL  Ok, so I've tried the Sprint and Verizon mobile broadband wireless cards, we didn't get signal for either of them.  What are my options other than satellite?
> 
> Thanks again



Plus, if you get satallite don't sign a contract for longer then a year. See a copy of our future options other then satallite below. We may all have this available to us by years end. 

Utilizing their existing spectrum, Verizon Wireless and Vodafone have been field testing 4G LTE networks in Minneapolis, Columbus, Ohio, and Northern New Jersey in the United States, as well as in Budapest, Düsseldorf, and Madrid in Europe, with a variety of network infrastructure providers. These field trials have demonstrated download rates of 50 to 60 Mbps peak speeds, though actual average download results will not be determined until the commercial launch of the new Verizon Wireless LTE network. Utilizing its recently acquired 700 MHz spectrum, Verizon Wireless will expand trials this summer, and Lynch said the company will commercially launch its LTE network in 2010. Once the initial rollout is complete, plans are in place for aggressive deployment throughout Verizon Wireless' entire network, including areas not currently covered by the existing Verizon Wireless footprint.


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied but now I'm more confused than ever LOL  Ok, so I've tried the Sprint and Verizon mobile broadband wireless cards, we didn't get signal for either of them.  What are my options other than satellite?
> 
> Thanks again



Emma, this should be a good read for you.

Verizon promises 4G wireless for rural America | CTIA show - CNET Reviews


----------



## emma1606

Thanks!  We retried a sprint card last night and nothing at all.


----------



## zetasoul

emma1606 said:


> Thanks!  We retried a sprint card last night and nothing at all.



I agreed with Motox, I recommend using an external antenna mount on top of your roof to get better reception (that's what I'm using). I would look into getting a Yagi Omni-directional antenna. 3gstore.com has a variety of them.


----------



## Geester

American Underground LLC was out on laying more fiber last week on Penns Hill Rd. This time they were laying fiber from Marcus Ln and Silver Run Rd. Now the fiber is only 170 ft. from Stonestreet Rd!


----------



## emma1606

Just wanted to say thank you to all you guys/gals that helped me out with my many internet questions.  We signed up for Millenicom and got an external antenna as you advised and last night our internet was FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## latiger12

emma1606 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied but now I'm more confused than ever LOL  Ok, so I've tried the Sprint and Verizon mobile broadband wireless cards, we didn't get signal for either of them.  What are my options other than satellite?
> 
> Thanks again<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>



Why the bias against satellite. YOu can get some pretty good speed out of a dish.


----------



## Severa

I'm getting ready to make the jump to Verizon DSL/phone service.
I was hoping someone could answer me this:

I live in St Mary's off Chancellor's Run Road, I had heard about an upgrade in DSL from 3 to 7Mbps. The Verizon lady I talked to today said 7Mbps wasn't available yet in my area and she didn't have a timeline as to when it would happen.
Does anyone have any insider info as to when the upgraded speed will be available here? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> American Underground LLC was out on laying more fiber last week on Penns Hill Rd. This time they were laying fiber from Marcus Ln and Silver Run Rd. Now the fiber is only 170 ft. from Stonestreet Rd!



My guess is you will be soon. I have been away on vacation but I see Budds Creek Road and Bowling road are on the latest schedule.


----------



## emma1606

latiger12 said:


> Why the bias against satellite. YOu can get some pretty good speed out of a dish.



Because of the 2yr contract, we had Wildblue before and speed was ok but wasn't close to what we got last night with the Millenicom card and external antenna.  And no contract


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> Because of the 2yr contract, we had Wildblue before and speed was ok but wasn't close to what we got last night with the Millenicom card and external antenna.  And no contract



Emma, please do me a favor and go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and run a test of your connection speed. I am curious at what speed you get from Millenicom..

Thx,

John


----------



## emma1606

MotoX_Dad said:


> Emma, please do me a favor and go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and run a test of your connection speed. I am curious at what speed you get from Millenicom..
> 
> Thx,
> 
> John



Ok, will do it tonight when I get home and let you know.  My personal test is always facebook because I couldn't get that to load at all with dial-up.  It was slow on satellite but really fast with Millenicom!!!


----------



## MotoX_Dad

emma1606 said:


> Ok, will do it tonight when I get home and let you know.  My personal test is always facebook because I couldn't get that to load at all with dial-up.  It was slow on satellite but really fast with Millenicom!!!



That's great! And no contract,,,even better. 

Look forward to hearing what kind of speed there pumping out to you..


----------



## chess

Severa said:


> I'm getting ready to make the jump to Verizon DSL/phone service.
> I was hoping someone could answer me this:
> 
> I live in St Mary's off Chancellor's Run Road, I had heard about an upgrade in DSL from 3 to 7Mbps. The Verizon lady I talked to today said 7Mbps wasn't available yet in my area and she didn't have a timeline as to when it would happen.
> Does anyone have any insider info as to when the upgraded speed will be available here?
> Thanks in advance!




It wont be offered down here at all.... We will know in august sometime if fios is coming to st marys co...


----------



## chess

bfncbs1 said:


> My guess is you will be soon. I have been away on vacation but I see Budds Creek Road and Bowling road are on the latest schedule.



still august timeframe about st marys ??


----------



## Geester

bfncbs1 said:


> My guess is you will be soon. I have been away on vacation but I see Budds Creek Road and Bowling road are on the latest schedule.



Thanks bfncbs1 for the update. Is that on a newer schedule than the one posted on the Verizon web site? I didn't see those streets on the July fiber schedule. 

By the way, here's the link for the July schedule:

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_july09.pdf


----------



## Geester

I am also wondering now, will Budds Creek Rd still be out of the La Plata CO?


----------



## bfncbs1

Geester said:


> I am also wondering now, will Budds Creek Rd still be out of the La Plata CO?




That would be a yes.....All the way to Trinity Rd


----------



## Geester

Geester said:


> Thanks bfncbs1 for the update. Is that on a newer schedule than the one posted on the Verizon web site? I didn't see those streets on the July fiber schedule.
> 
> By the way, here's the link for the July schedule:
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_july09.pdf



Never mind, I must be blind because Budds Creek Rd IS on there !!


----------



## tward

Geester said:


> I am also wondering now, will Budds Creek Rd still be out of the La Plata CO?



How can they get to Budds Creek Road, but they still haven't even gotten all the way down Penns Hill Road...   That makes not sense...


----------



## bfncbs1

tward said:


> How can they get to Budds Creek Road, but they still haven't even gotten all the way down Penns Hill Road...   That makes not sense...



11 miles from the CO.....That is the distance for FiOS. Going Straight down 301 has to be close to the same as going down route 6 is my guess.

Been waiting to talk to the engineer to find out more but he is on vacation this week.


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> 11 miles from the CO.....That is the distance for FiOS. Going Straight down 301 has to be close to the same as going down route 6 is my guess.
> 
> Been waiting to talk to the engineer to find out more but he is on vacation this week.



When you do, please when they will take Fios into the developments off of Oliver Shop Road.  Several homes on Oliver Shop are already online but they haven't started any construction into the developments.

Thanks

John


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> When you do, please when they will take Fios into the developments off of Oliver Shop Road.  Several homes on Oliver Shop are already online but they haven't started any construction into the developments.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



The majority of the homes off of Oliver Shop are fed from the Hughesville CO which doesn't have FioS and no plans to add FiOS this year. 

Very few homes on Oliver Shop will see FiOS anytime soon.


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> The majority of the homes off of Oliver Shop are fed from the Hughesville CO which doesn't have FioS and no plans to add FiOS this year.
> 
> Very few homes on Oliver Shop will see FiOS anytime soon.



There are at least 10 homes between Route 6 and Grosstown Road which are already hooked up and online.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> There are at least 10 homes between Route 6 and Grosstown Road which are already hooked up and online.



Don't doubt that......Just past crescent run is where it should stop.......Grosstown road is Hughesville. It won't go any further.


----------



## tward

bfncbs1 said:


> 11 miles from the CO.....That is the distance for FiOS. Going Straight down 301 has to be close to the same as going down route 6 is my guess.
> 
> Been waiting to talk to the engineer to find out more but he is on vacation this week.



Still wondering about this, have you been able to talk to him?

I'm getting so sick of my Wireless Broadband connection, simply sucks that FIOS stops about 2 miles short of my house...


----------



## chess

bfncbs1: get the 2010 plans yet !?


----------



## zetasoul

*New fiber construction schedule*

Verizon | Construction Information

still don't see windy knolls on there!


----------



## chess

chess said:


> bfncbs1: get the 2010 plans yet !?



bump !?!?


----------



## Geester

Still don't see Stonestreet Rd. on there either. But I did notice that the fiber continues _past_ Stonestreet Rd. further down on Penns Hill Rd. It now appears that Stonestreet Rd. has been completely surrounded by fiber.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I think now that Fios is coming into Charles, Verizon has completely forgotten about their other customers with High Speed Verizon connections, we have been going round and round with them for over 2 and a half weeks with our internet service at home.  DW had called about the Freedom Plan with them, but then after chatting with the rep on the phone for awhile, she says she can make our connection faster, so we upgrade to a IM/768K Annual Plan, will take affect in about 3 days, 3 days come and we cant connect to the internet. Call tech support, she cant help us because the business office is closed on weekends, get through finally on Monday, rep says that our area doesnt support 768K so she will have a work order made up for the change back, will take 48 hours and we will get call when its done, we get call Friday evening its complete, able to connect, then Saturday we get another call and they say it will be Monday before we are connected DW tells them that we are connected, guy says you shouldnt be and that we wont have connection rest of the weekend and we didnt, DW vented on this guy and he said to call the business office on Monday, after I got home from work yesterday we went out to eat to clevalleys favorite chinese resturant, and OHG was afraid to ask how her day went with Verizon and ruin a nice dinner.

 Just hope all you people hooking into Fios arent sorry down the road with Verizon customer service, cause it sure $ucks.


----------



## sn315on

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I think now that Fios is coming into Charles, Verizon has completely forgotten about their other customers with High Speed Verizon connections, we have been going round and round with them for over 2 and a half weeks with our internet service at home.  DW had called about the Freedom Plan with them, but then after chatting with the rep on the phone for awhile, she says she can make our connection faster, so we upgrade to a IM/768K Annual Plan, will take affect in about 3 days, 3 days come and we cant connect to the internet. Call tech support, she cant help us because the business office is closed on weekends, get through finally on Monday, rep says that our area doesnt support 768K so she will have a work order made up for the change back, will take 48 hours and we will get call when its done, we get call Friday evening its complete, able to connect, then Saturday we get another call and they say it will be Monday before we are connected DW tells them that we are connected, guy says you shouldnt be and that we wont have connection rest of the weekend and we didnt, DW vented on this guy and he said to call the business office on Monday, after I got home from work yesterday we went out to eat to clevalleys favorite chinese resturant, and OHG was afraid to ask how her day went with Verizon and ruin a nice dinner.
> 
> Just hope all you people hooking into Fios arent sorry down the road with Verizon customer service, cause it sure $ucks.



We had Verizon phone service when we lived in Alexandria. We hated it. We had some major issues with our phone number when we tried to move to Cox for our phone service there. And they did a number of things billing wise to us. Never again will Verizon be our home number service provider. We had them for years for our home phone service too. 

We have Verizon wireless for our cell service, everything else is Comcast. We are happy with the cruising speed we've had lately, because everyone has switched to FIOS! 

A lot of my friends love it, they are in Waldorf and haven't had major issues yet, just email setup issues.


----------



## Geester

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I think now that Fios is coming into Charles, Verizon has completely forgotten about their other customers with High Speed Verizon connections, we have been going round and round with them for over 2 and a half weeks with our internet service at home.
> 
> Just hope all you people hooking into Fios arent sorry down the road with Verizon customer service, cause it sure $ucks.



I agree, Verizon customer service is BAD. I tried to call and get my wireless and home bills combined into one bill. Easy, right? Not!! They said it would be applied the next month. Next month came, and nothing. I tried to combine this on three seperate occasions and after waiting a month, nothing. Not the end of the world, I just continue to pay seperate bills. But how hard is it to combine a bill? And after the whole FIOS fiasco with my neighborhood, I am not happy with Verizon right now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Geester said:


> I agree, Verizon customer service is BAD. I tried to call and get my wireless and home bills combined into one bill. Easy, right? Not!! They said it would be applied the next month. Next month came, and nothing. I tried to combine this on three seperate occasions and after waiting a month, nothing. Not the end of the world, I just continue to pay seperate bills. But how hard is it to combine a bill? And after the whole FIOS fiasco with my neighborhood, I am not happy with Verizon right now.



 We are combining our DirecTV and Verizon bill, lets see how long that may take.


----------



## SamSpade

Geester said:


> I agree, Verizon customer service is BAD. I tried to call and get my wireless and home bills combined into one bill. Easy, right? Not!! They said it would be applied the next month. Next month came, and nothing. I tried to combine this on three seperate occasions and after waiting a month, nothing. Not the end of the world, I just continue to pay seperate bills. But how hard is it to combine a bill? And after the whole FIOS fiasco with my neighborhood, I am not happy with Verizon right now.


 
Me too. I've been the whole gauntlet - combining accounts online. We still get two bills. We tried to combine them in January. No movement on this.


----------



## zetasoul

September construction schedule. 

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_sep09.pdf


----------



## chess

what about 2010 ? st marys ??


----------



## vanbells

I wonder if they got right of way from St. Mary's yet.  That's a lot of trenching to get to St. Mary's County.


----------



## onthehill

*Have Hughesnet and hate it*

We live on Dubois Road, have Hughesnet and would be willing to pay the termination fee to get rid of it, and on to FIOS.  Why does the approval of the splitter take so long?  It was mentioned before that FIOS will only go to Trinity Church Rd., how far is the 11 miles?  Where is the cutoff?  Let me tell about the dish....it is expensive, not counting the $400 to install, and the 2 year contract for paying only $200 to install, and for $119 per month you can get a maximum download of 500 mbs, that plus the $99 activation fee.  If you use VPN to log into work, it is SLOW....in addition, it disconnects OFTEN.  Adobe downloads are in pieces and are extremely slow.  When the wind blows, it goes out.  It doesn't take very many downloads to eat up 500 mbs...but don't worry...you have unlimited downloads from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. every morning.  That is great if you download the free download manager from Google, however, it doesn't do any good, if you need to download spreadsheets from work.  I can use 500 mbs in downloads off VPN within 4 hours.  Then instead of getting a notice that you have reached the Fair Act and we have to shut down your computer speed, your computer starts going really really really slow, and you can no longer access the Internet, but that is okay, because one time every 30 days you can call Hughesnet for them to free up your computer bootlock, so you can access the Internet again.  Of course, this is up to the kindness that the Hughesnet cust. serv. rep decides to offer, should they care to.  What a rip off!

Okay, now when will they be approving this splitter?  LTE sounds like it may be like Hughesnet in expensive to have, and with limits....I must say I'm skeptical.  I did receive a postcard from Metrocast asking if we would be interested in cable, if it was offered in our area, but haven't heard anything more.  Come on Verizon...we are counting on you!!!!


----------



## bfncbs1

onthehill said:


> We live on Dubois Road, have Hughesnet and would be willing to pay the termination fee to get rid of it, and on to FIOS.  Why does the approval of the splitter take so long?  It was mentioned before that FIOS will only go to Trinity Church Rd., how far is the 11 miles?  Where is the cutoff?  Let me tell about the dish....it is expensive, not counting the $400 to install, and the 2 year contract for paying only $200 to install, and for $119 per month you can get a maximum download of 500 mbs, that plus the $99 activation fee.  If you use VPN to log into work, it is SLOW....in addition, it disconnects OFTEN.  Adobe downloads are in pieces and are extremely slow.  When the wind blows, it goes out.  It doesn't take very many downloads to eat up 500 mbs...but don't worry...you have unlimited downloads from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. every morning.  That is great if you download the free download manager from Google, however, it doesn't do any good, if you need to download spreadsheets from work.  I can use 500 mbs in downloads off VPN within 4 hours.  Then instead of getting a notice that you have reached the Fair Act and we have to shut down your computer speed, your computer starts going really really really slow, and you can no longer access the Internet, but that is okay, because one time every 30 days you can call Hughesnet for them to free up your computer bootlock, so you can access the Internet again.  Of course, this is up to the kindness that the Hughesnet cust. serv. rep decides to offer, should they care to.  What a rip off!
> 
> Okay, now when will they be approving this splitter?  LTE sounds like it may be like Hughesnet in expensive to have, and with limits....I must say I'm skeptical.  I did receive a postcard from Metrocast asking if we would be interested in cable, if it was offered in our area, but haven't heard anything more.  Come on Verizon...we are counting on you!!!!



FiOS and the 1x8 splitter won't be approved until next year and even after approval it will be a while since from a cost perspective it doesn't make sense for now.

Dubois Rd? What end of Dubois because on the side near route 6 DSL is available. 

LTE? Still a unknown from a pricing and cap level. The cap will be raised be to what level I don't know. Pricing? I have no clue but should be comparable to EVDO.

As far as Hughesnet goes I dumped them years ago solely on poor technical support and latency that was always around 800-900ms. I chose EVDo even with the small cap just because of the latency alone and semi decent tech support. Satellite is the biggest ripoff out there with the huge upfront cost, monthly cost and poor service. Hope something works out for you.


----------



## hockeynutmd

onthehill said:


> We live on Dubois Road, have Hughesnet and would be willing to pay the termination fee to get rid of it, and on to FIOS.  Why does the approval of the splitter take so long?  It was mentioned before that FIOS will only go to Trinity Church Rd., how far is the 11 miles?  Where is the cutoff?  Let me tell about the dish....it is expensive, not counting the $400 to install, and the 2 year contract for paying only $200 to install, and for $119 per month you can get a maximum download of 500 mbs, that plus the $99 activation fee.  If you use VPN to log into work, it is SLOW....in addition, it disconnects OFTEN.  Adobe downloads are in pieces and are extremely slow.  When the wind blows, it goes out.  It doesn't take very many downloads to eat up 500 mbs...but don't worry...you have unlimited downloads from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. every morning.  That is great if you download the free download manager from Google, however, it doesn't do any good, if you need to download spreadsheets from work.  I can use 500 mbs in downloads off VPN within 4 hours.  Then instead of getting a notice that you have reached the Fair Act and we have to shut down your computer speed, your computer starts going really really really slow, and you can no longer access the Internet, but that is okay, because one time every 30 days you can call Hughesnet for them to free up your computer bootlock, so you can access the Internet again.  Of course, this is up to the kindness that the Hughesnet cust. serv. rep decides to offer, should they care to.  What a rip off!
> 
> Okay, now when will they be approving this splitter?  LTE sounds like it may be like Hughesnet in expensive to have, and with limits....I must say I'm skeptical.  I did receive a postcard from Metrocast asking if we would be interested in cable, if it was offered in our area, but haven't heard anything more.  Come on Verizon...we are counting on you!!!!




Sprint 4G will be available in this area long before Verizon LTE.  Sprint recently removed their bandwidth restrictions for 4G and they are starting to turn on areas around DC and No VA for testing.


----------



## hailtoby

Does anyone know how far down 225 they will continue installing through La Plata.  I am more than halfway towards Indain Head, past Ripley Road.  I calle dverizon and they were no help.  They only looked at the September construction schedule, which I already saw, and offered to put me on the waiting list and let me know when it was available in my area.

If anyone knows, please let me know.  Im suffering with 5gig capped 3G.


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> Sprint 4G will be available in this area long before Verizon LTE.  Sprint recently removed their bandwidth restrictions for 4G and they are starting to turn on areas around DC and No VA for testing.




If they don't get sold or become bankrupt before then.


----------



## gary_webb

bfncbs1 said:


> If they don't get sold or become bankrupt before then.



Verizon will be sold first. Ivan doesn't want landlines period. FiOS is a landline service. Ask anyone who worked in Maine, Vermont, or New Hampshire. Currently Fairpoint Communications. Say Good Night Verizon employees.


----------



## zetasoul

hailtoby said:


> Does anyone know how far down 225 they will continue installing through La Plata.  I am more than halfway towards Indain Head, past Ripley Road.  I calle dverizon and they were no help.  They only looked at the September construction schedule, which I already saw, and offered to put me on the waiting list and let me know when it was available in my area.
> 
> If anyone knows, please let me know.  Im suffering with 5gig capped 3G.



It's been mentioned in this same thread before. If you want unlimited 3G internet, then go with millenicom for your service. There's no contract to sign.


----------



## zetasoul

onthehill said:


> We live on Dubois Road, have Hughesnet and would be willing to pay the termination fee to get rid of it, and on to FIOS.  Why does the approval of the splitter take so long?  It was mentioned before that FIOS will only go to Trinity Church Rd., how far is the 11 miles?  Where is the cutoff?  Let me tell about the dish....it is expensive, not counting the $400 to install, and the 2 year contract for paying only $200 to install, and for $119 per month you can get a maximum download of 500 mbs, that plus the $99 activation fee.  If you use VPN to log into work, it is SLOW....in addition, it disconnects OFTEN.  Adobe downloads are in pieces and are extremely slow.  When the wind blows, it goes out.  It doesn't take very many downloads to eat up 500 mbs...but don't worry...you have unlimited downloads from 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. every morning.  That is great if you download the free download manager from Google, however, it doesn't do any good, if you need to download spreadsheets from work.  I can use 500 mbs in downloads off VPN within 4 hours.  Then instead of getting a notice that you have reached the Fair Act and we have to shut down your computer speed, your computer starts going really really really slow, and you can no longer access the Internet, but that is okay, because one time every 30 days you can call Hughesnet for them to free up your computer bootlock, so you can access the Internet again.  Of course, this is up to the kindness that the Hughesnet cust. serv. rep decides to offer, should they care to.  What a rip off!
> 
> Okay, now when will they be approving this splitter?  LTE sounds like it may be like Hughesnet in expensive to have, and with limits....I must say I'm skeptical.  I did receive a postcard from Metrocast asking if we would be interested in cable, if it was offered in our area, but haven't heard anything more.  Come on Verizon...we are counting on you!!!!



I once have Hughesnet also. Complained to them and got all my money back (including the money for the equipments). Went with Millenicom for 3G internet. 

Unfortunately Sprint WiMax won't be here for a while but it will definitely come out before LTE if Sprint isn't going to give up. I tried WiMax in DC before and it is truly amazing. It is like using cable internet (4-5 Mbps). It is not as good as FiOS of course, but if you don't have any landline options like me, it is the best thing ever! I'm still hoping that that Sprint will expand their 4G network. Currently they're only upto Clinton.


----------



## ktflame

*Where is FIOS*

It looks like the contractors are laying cable down Stonestreet Rd just past Stoneboro Ct to lots where houses are going to be built. What about the houses in Holybrook that are built?


----------



## hailtoby

zetasoul said:


> It's been mentioned in this same thread before. If you want unlimited 3G internet, then go with millenicom for your service. There's no contract to sign.




I have millenicom.  up until 2 months ago they offered unlimited plans.  Now they have the standard 5gig cap just like all the other providers.  

Cricket just started an unlimited plan for $40/month versus $60/month of millenicom.  Cricket also has no contract, but they dont provide service in my area of la plata.  Im pretty sure cricket leases airtime form tmobile while mmillenicom leases airtime from att and verizon.


----------



## bfncbs1

gary_webb said:


> Verizon will be sold first. Ivan doesn't want landlines period. FiOS is a landline service. Ask anyone who worked in Maine, Vermont, or New Hampshire. Currently Fairpoint Communications. Say Good Night Verizon employees.



Only rural landline.......FiOS along with Wireless is there bread and butter. Verizon will be around much longer then any of the rest. They have the cash flow that other companies don't. 

There is no money in rural landlines so it only made sense for Verizon to sell of those areas. NY, DC, NJ, FL, PA, CA, and TX is what Verizon considers profitable.


----------



## bfncbs1

zetasoul said:


> I once have Hughesnet also. Complained to them and got all my money back (including the money for the equipments). Went with Millenicom for 3G internet.
> 
> Unfortunately Sprint WiMax won't be here for a while but it will definitely come out before LTE if Sprint isn't going to give up. I tried WiMax in DC before and it is truly amazing. It is like using cable internet (4-5 Mbps). It is not as good as FiOS of course, but if you don't have any landline options like me, it is the best thing ever! I'm still hoping that that Sprint will expand their 4G network. Currently they're only upto Clinton.



Don't be surprised if LTE is here first. In what form remains to been seen.


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> Don't be surprised if LTE is here first. In what form remains to been seen.



I will be happy if it is, but very surprised.

My Sprint 4G card is purchased and works in some areas of DC and Northern VA now.  Given the fact that deploying the technology to towers is much cheaper than 3G, I have no doubt it will be available down in the area of Route 301 into Charles County in 2010 as well as some other towers down Route 5.

Sprint will soon release their second and faster version of a 3G/4G USB adapater and deals have already been made with several laptop vendors to add WiMax technology from Beecam.

iPhone 4G is in the works, and will be a huge hit.  Sprint has all the reasons in the world to invest in the 4G infrastructure and continue to deploy at a quick rate in order to be a prime candidate.  With the release of the phone about 6-8 months away, Verizion will be lagging even farther behind and AT&T is still not a key player.


----------



## chess

any plans for 2010 yet bfn ? i know you said sept 09 you would have update on 2010 stuff


----------



## Geester

ktflame said:


> It looks like the contractors are laying cable down Stonestreet Rd just past Stoneboro Ct to lots where houses are going to be built. What about the houses in Holybrook that are built?



Are you sure it was fiber? I'm pretty sure Verizon gave up on our neighborhood. It wouldn't be "cost-effective" for them to service the 40+ homes already back here (Hardship Plantantion and Hollybrook) even though they ran fiber up to the entrance of the neighborhood and the majority of these homes are within 11 miles to the CO.


----------



## gary_webb

bfncbs1 said:


> Only rural landline.......FiOS along with Wireless is there bread and butter. Verizon will be around much longer then any of the rest. They have the cash flow that other companies don't.
> 
> There is no money in rural landlines so it only made sense for Verizon to sell of those areas. NY, DC, NJ, FL, PA, CA, and TX is what Verizon considers profitable.



Wanna Bet? Can you say Frontier Communications? BTW Florida has been sold for years now.


----------



## bfncbs1

gary_webb said:


> Wanna Bet? Can you say Frontier Communications? BTW Florida has been sold for years now.




Frontier bought 14 rural states from Verizon(pending approval) recently because we have no intentions to roll FiOS into those areas. Outside of Indiana none have FiOS. From a business and investor perspective it only made sense to sell off unprofitable areas and areas that would of been copper services only.

We offer FiOS and copper service in several areas in Florida. Tampa, Sarasota, Clearwater, Kissimmee, St Petersburg, Seminole, Lakeland  just to mention a few. Florida is carved up between AT&T, Verizon and a few other carriers.

Hawaii we sold a few years ago.


----------



## bray

okay. let me just start my story.

I live in La Plata. Off Route 6. Off of Cooksey Rd.

I have never had any option for high speed internet other than satellite. (other than verizon 3G which i am using now).

I have always been hopeful that one day i will be able to get some better internet.

internet for me. is something with good download and upload. but a huge thing to me is latency as well. I am a gamer and i cant play online with 2000ping satelite gives me.

soo. onto fios. 1-2 months ago i saw some verizon trucks down cooksey. and within the week they had been installing these boxes all over my neighborhood. which is actually a small development IMO.

I was getting my hopes up saying oh its fios its fios. but then i realized i live off a dirt road in the very back of the neighborhood. then about a week ago, some guy came down here and spray orange/red lines everywhere. on my yard and down the road. and again i was like maybe fios is coming. then the day before yesterday. i saw trucks digging up my road. alll dayyy. I looked at the what the trucks said. i thought it said MTI. so i googled what the company was. with nothing. then i googled fios in la plata and found this thread and read ALOT of it.

then i found a link with contruction plans etc.
and for the month of october.i saw the contractor "NTI" and i got excited.. then to my surprise my street was listed.. and i was definately overwhelmed. something i have been waiting for.. for years. yes. truth be told. we just actually terminated our hughesnet internet. its a ripoff. but it was better than dial up. =/ but yes. excited. =D

i read people telling others. dont expect to get fios if you live on a dirt road, and have no other internets out there. cause it is happening to me.

cooksey rd. if not everyone knows. connects to penns hill and route 6.

just shring my story. thanks for reading. =]


----------



## bfncbs1

bray said:


> okay. let me just start my story.
> 
> I live in La Plata. Off Route 6. Off of Cooksey Rd.
> 
> I have never had any option for high speed internet other than satellite. (other than verizon 3G which i am using now).
> 
> I have always been hopeful that one day i will be able to get some better internet.
> 
> internet for me. is something with good download and upload. but a huge thing to me is latency as well. I am a gamer and i cant play online with 2000ping satelite gives me.
> 
> soo. onto fios. 1-2 months ago i saw some verizon trucks down cooksey. and within the week they had been installing these boxes all over my neighborhood. which is actually a small development IMO.
> 
> I was getting my hopes up saying oh its fios its fios. but then i realized i live off a dirt road in the very back of the neighborhood. then about a week ago, some guy came down here and spray orange/red lines everywhere. on my yard and down the road. and again i was like maybe fios is coming. then the day before yesterday. i saw trucks digging up my road. alll dayyy. I looked at the what the trucks said. i thought it said MTI. so i googled what the company was. with nothing. then i googled fios in la plata and found this thread and read ALOT of it.
> 
> then i found a link with contruction plans etc.
> and for the month of october.i saw the contractor "NTI" and i got excited.. then to my surprise my street was listed.. and i was definately overwhelmed. something i have been waiting for.. for years. yes. truth be told. we just actually terminated our hughesnet internet. its a ripoff. but it was better than dial up. =/ but yes. excited. =D
> 
> i read people telling others. dont expect to get fios if you live on a dirt road, and have no other internets out there. cause it is happening to me.
> 
> cooksey rd. if not everyone knows. connects to penns hill and route 6.
> 
> just shring my story. thanks for reading. =]





Congrats and enjoy. I'm envious.


----------



## bray

thanks alot mann. when its actually hooked up i will enjoy it!

i actually registered and posted that to let others know. that there really is hope. no matter where you live in la plata there is a chance.

i couldnt beleive they came down this road. they are even doing robert morgan pl. which is like. a dirt road. off of my dirt road. that basically goes into a forest. lol. (but it actually also connects straight to cooksey.)

ehh. =]


If you change the month in the link of the construction plans. you can go back as far as august and basically see there progress. I brought up google map and looked how they are moving. i used to live in carrington. i have also lived in laurel branch off of 228. so i know wladorf and la plata very well. in waldorf they have moved from mattawoman beantown, and were in huntington, wakefield and bannister. at least the main roads there anyway. i think they will progress more as well. towards fairway etc.


----------



## bfncbs1

MarylandMark said:


> The northeast corridor carries the rest of the Verizon footprint. The sooner Verizon sells them off, the better IMHO. Verizon would be rich if they didn't have to support the money losing states.
> 
> My stock options might even be worth some thing...




My options expire this year.....Should of cashed them a year and a half ago when they finally pushed above the option price. Oh well


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> My options expire this year.....Should of cashed them a year and a half ago when they finally pushed above the option price. Oh well



I wish we all had another OPTION besides Verizon!


----------



## zetasoul

@bray

Thank you soooo much for giving me hope. We don't have any choices beside satellite and mobile broadband either. I am trembling from exciting from reading your post. I too live on a dirt road off route 5 (Windy knolls). I did the same thing as you, looking at the construction schedule and checking the progress on google maps. 

The other day I saw a verizon technician down my road checking things out. Hopefully that's a good sign. 



bray said:


> thanks alot mann. when its actually hooked up i will enjoy it!
> 
> i actually registered and posted that to let others know. that there really is hope. no matter where you live in la plata there is a chance.
> 
> i couldnt beleive they came down this road. they are even doing robert morgan pl. which is like. a dirt road. off of my dirt road. that basically goes into a forest. lol. (but it actually also connects straight to cooksey.)
> 
> ehh. =]
> 
> 
> If you change the month in the link of the construction plans. you can go back as far as august and basically see there progress. I brought up google map and looked how they are moving. i used to live in carrington. i have also lived in laurel branch off of 228. so i know wladorf and la plata very well. in waldorf they have moved from mattawoman beantown, and were in huntington, wakefield and bannister. at least the main roads there anyway. i think they will progress more as well. towards fairway etc.


----------



## zetasoul

I too was sad about the cap imposed by Millenicom and when they raised the price of the unlimited plan. However, when you have no other options, you'll have to swallow the cost. I would happily pay twice as much if I have other options like FiOS. 

I thought about Cricket too, but their coverage is deplorable. Millenicom uses Sprint and Verizon. Sprint is unlimited while Verizon is capped. 



hailtoby said:


> I have millenicom.  up until 2 months ago they offered unlimited plans.  Now they have the standard 5gig cap just like all the other providers.
> 
> Cricket just started an unlimited plan for $40/month versus $60/month of millenicom.  Cricket also has no contract, but they dont provide service in my area of la plata.  Im pretty sure cricket leases airtime form tmobile while mmillenicom leases airtime from att and verizon.


----------



## onthehill

bfncbs1 said:


> FiOS and the 1x8 splitter won't be approved until next year and even after approval it will be a while since from a cost perspective it doesn't make sense for now.
> 
> Dubois Rd? What end of Dubois because on the side near route 6 DSL is available.
> 
> LTE? Still a unknown from a pricing and cap level. The cap will be raised be to what level I don't know. Pricing? I have no clue but should be comparable to EVDO.
> 
> As far as Hughesnet goes I dumped them years ago solely on poor technical support and latency that was always around 800-900ms. I chose EVDo even with the small cap just because of the latency alone and semi decent tech support. Satellite is the biggest ripoff out there with the huge upfront cost, monthly cost and poor service. Hope something works out for you.



I live on the Trinity Church Rd end of Dubois Road, on the corner.  What are the odds that we will get FIOS in 2010?  I don't understand why we haven't gotten something down Dubois, since we definitely have the required houses per mile.  What broadband company is on Route 6 at Dubois?


----------



## bfncbs1

onthehill said:


> I live on the Trinity Church Rd end of Dubois Road, on the corner.  What are the odds that we will get FIOS in 2010?  I don't understand why we haven't gotten something down Dubois, since we definitely have the required houses per mile.  What broadband company is on Route 6 at Dubois?




DSL on on the Dubois side from route 6. Since your on the Trinity side you are fed from the La Plata Central office. The other side is fed from the  Mechanicsville central office which was wired for DSL 

FiOS iin 2010 for our area won't happen. Earliest would be 2011.


----------



## onthehill

bfncbs1 said:


> DSL on on the Dubois side from route 6. Since your on the Trinity side you are fed from the La Plata Central office. The other side is fed from the  Mechanicsville central office which was wired for DSL
> 
> FiOS iin 2010 for our area won't happen. Earliest would be 2011.



Do they already have the list out for 2010?


----------



## bfncbs1

onthehill said:


> Do they already have the list out for 2010?




Not yet. The only thing I know for sure is the amount of new offices for 2010 is extremely small. Maryland in general will only have 5-6 new offices for FiOS.


----------



## tward

bfncbs1 said:


> 11 miles from the CO.....That is the distance for FiOS. Going Straight down 301 has to be close to the same as going down route 6 is my guess.
> 
> Been waiting to talk to the engineer to find out more but he is on vacation this week.



Any more info on this?  I'm just wondering how they can go down 301 and down 234 as far as Trinity when they can't even complete Penns Hill Road!


----------



## hockeynutmd

tward said:


> Any more info on this?  I'm just wondering how they can go down 301 and down 234 as far as Trinity when they can't even complete Penns Hill Road!



While were asking questions about FiOS...how do they have it in Hughesville as well?


----------



## bfncbs1

hockeynutmd said:


> While were asking questions about FiOS...how do they have it in Hughesville as well?



They don't have it in Hughesville. It has to be fed from La Plata. No equipment in Hughesville to provide FiOS.

Where in Hughesville is the speculation?


----------



## bfncbs1

tward said:


> Any more info on this?  I'm just wondering how they can go down 301 and down 234 as far as Trinity when they can't even complete Penns Hill Road!




Actually on 234 they stopped just past Glasva School road and never went any further. Where it has stopped now on both Penns Hill and 234 it won't go any further until 1 of 2 possible things happen. Either a 1/8 splitter gets approved or the PON's in the La Plata central office get there cards upgraded in the near future to 40km reach(which hasn't been tested or approved).


----------



## hockeynutmd

bfncbs1 said:


> They don't have it in Hughesville. It has to be fed from La Plata. No equipment in Hughesville to provide FiOS.
> 
> Where in Hughesville is the speculation?



++++++++++

There are FiOS drops all over telephone poles down 231 all the way down to Aquasco Road.  Also, if I'm not mistaken, I believe they have it at Hotel Charles.


----------



## Geester

I guess there isn't any additional information on FIOS for Stonestreet Rd? I wonder if a petition would help. Or I could just move to the entrance of my neighborhood! But seriously, I wouldn't even know who to send a petition to, or if Verizon would even care. But we can never give up hope!


----------



## ktflame

Geester said:


> I guess there isn't any additional information on FIOS for Stonestreet Rd? I wonder if a petition would help. Or I could just move to the entrance of my neighborhood! But seriously, I wouldn't even know who to send a petition to, or if Verizon would even care. But we can never give up hope!



I second that petition Geester. I want internet, I pay too much in taxes to this County not to have internet.


----------



## chess

any news on St marys ?????


----------



## hockeynutmd

ktflame said:


> I second that petition Geester. I want internet, I pay too much in taxes to this County not to have internet.



Contact your County Commissioner.

If the Government had some technology experts on the advisory committee, possibly they could have forced Verizon's hand in deploying FiOS.  But, the bottom line is the county is interested in the revenue, not ensuring all their citizens have access to broadband technology.


----------



## ktflame

hockeynutmd said:


> Contact your County Commissioner.
> 
> If the Government had some technology experts on the advisory committee, possibly they could have forced Verizon's hand in deploying FiOS.  But, the bottom line is the county is interested in the revenue, not ensuring all their citizens have access to broadband technology.



Been there done that...They need to stop piece milling the place and get the entire county done. Poor planning is all.


----------



## Geester

ktflame said:


> Been there done that...They need to stop piece milling the place and get the entire county done. Poor planning is all.



I agree. What a huge oversight it was to skip all of us in Hollybrook and Hardship Plantation. And if it came down to it, I'm pretty sure people would be happy with 99% FIOS reliability instead of 100% FIOS reliability our neighbors enjoy 1/4 mile away. At any rate, I'd like to put a sign up at the entrance of Stonestreet Rd. warning potential home buyers that Verizon stops here and they screwed us.


----------



## Geester

ktflame said:


> Been there done that...They need to stop piece milling the place and get the entire county done. Poor planning is all.



Hey ktflame, do you have the contact information for the County Commissioner?


----------



## zetasoul

Geester said:


> Hey ktflame, do you have the contact information for the County Commissioner?



Go onto Charles county website and click on one of the commissioners. It will provide you with the email address. I wrote to them, but a chief information officer responded to my email. I plan to write back again.


----------



## Geester

zetasoul said:


> Go onto Charles county website and click on one of the commissioners. It will provide you with the email address. I wrote to them, but a chief information officer responded to my email. I plan to write back again.



Thanks. I plan on doing this today. If you don't mind me asking, what was the response?


----------



## bfncbs1

chess said:


> any news on St marys ?????



No FiOS in St. Mary's or Calvert for 2010. In Maryland alone they are only opening 3 new offices for FiOS. None of the 3 that are opening are even close.....


----------



## zetasoul

Geester said:


> Thanks. I plan on doing this today. If you don't mind me asking, what was the response?



It was long, but I'll try my best to summarize it. The FiOS build-out is a 3-year process and they're just in their first year. So even though your street may not appear in their monthly construction schedule, doesn't necessarily mean that Verizon won't be able to come to you. I was writing to complain that my street have been overlooked for cable and dsl for the past 20+ years. There answer is that they're trying their best. They obviously don't want to make any promises. He refers me to the Verizon franchise agreement (http://www.charlescounty.org/verizon/cc_verizon_franchise.pdf) on page 35 for a map of where service will be provided. Looks like my street is in the coverage area, but we'll see....

Can anyone confirm that their street is in the coverage area but have not been provided FiOS?


----------



## bfncbs1

zetasoul said:


> It was long, but I'll try my best to summarize it. The FiOS build-out is a 3-year process and they're just in their first year. So even though your street may not appear in their monthly construction schedule, doesn't necessarily mean that Verizon won't be able to come to you. I was writing to complain that my street have been overlooked for cable and dsl for the past 20+ years. There answer is that they're trying their best. They obviously don't want to make any promises. He refers me to the Verizon franchise agreement (http://www.charlescounty.org/verizon/cc_verizon_franchise.pdf) on page 35 for a map of where service will be provided. Looks like my street is in the coverage area, but we'll see....
> 
> Can anyone confirm that their street is in the coverage area but have not been provided FiOS?




my street...  old sycamore rd


----------



## zetasoul

bfncbs1 said:


> my street...  old sycamore rd



You would be a perfect candidate to write to the commissioners since the build-out for La Plata is almost complete.


----------



## bfncbs1

zetasoul said:


> You would be a perfect candidate to write to the commissioners since the build-out for La Plata is almost complete.



Technology limitations with FiOS. Writing to the commissioner would get me nowhere. I have talked to the engineers numerous times and until a new splitter or PON card is approved by Verizon nothing will/can be done.

Cable on the other hand is another story.


----------



## Geester

I saw a truck on Stonestreet road this morning parked by the utility boxes near the entrance to the neighborhood. The truck was from One Call Concepts Locating Services. (One Call Concepts Locating Services, Inc.) I wonder what he was up to? I would like to think it was for Fios, but he is probably there for the several new builds in the back of the neighborhood. I have also seen a few new orange markings further down Penns Hill Rd., although they are sporadic.


----------



## ktflame

Geester said:


> I saw a truck on Stonestreet road this morning parked by the utility boxes near the entrance to the neighborhood. The truck was from One Call Concepts Locating Services. (One Call Concepts Locating Services, Inc.) I wonder what he was up to? I would like to think it was for Fios, but he is probably there for the several new builds in the back of the neighborhood. I have also seen a few new orange markings further down Penns Hill Rd., although they are sporadic.



I am keeping my fingers crossed also


----------



## LOL-Xenu

Verizon | Construction Information

Here's where you can check what MD road's they're doing this month.  However, they still haven't posted March yet.  Just guess the file names to access previous months and years.


----------



## Geester

LOL-Xenu said:


> Verizon | Construction Information
> 
> Here's where you can check what MD road's they're doing this month.  However, they still haven't posted March yet.  Just guess the file names to access previous months and years.



I've been checking there every month for a while now, but the lack of an update for this month can't be a good sign. Yet I was reassured by the County commissioner's office that Verizon is "on the hook" for offering Fios to our neighborhood according to the service agreement (although I'm sure this is just a case of them telling me what I want to hear to shut me up.) At any rate, we can't give up the fight!!


----------



## gary_webb

I do believe I heard that Verizon has suspended the FiOS build out indefinitely nation wide. RIF's coming for "term" employees as well.


----------



## Geester

March schedule finally released.


----------



## merc669

Interesting read from DSL Reports on Veriozn FIOS for those interested;

Your Verizon FiOS Concierge Will See You Now - Company develops new tools to woo stubborn landlords... - dslreports.com

And another nail in the FIOS Coffin;

Verizon winds down expensive FiOS expansion - USATODAY.com

So those in St Mary's your choices are those you currently have. 

Bill....


----------



## wileecoyote

*fios franchise*

Doesn't Verizon already have a fanchise agreement to do the areas on the So MD coverage map? I have noticed that the construction updates keep coming slower. It's a shame since my area was next on the list, Blossom Point Rd. is on the April schedule, but I haven't seen a truck down this way in weeks.


----------



## Geester

Still no Stonestreet Rd. Great. Yay Verizon...


----------



## mikeaton

*FIOS Has Stopped*

As a person who does indeed live in Southern MD, I too believed that we would finally get some form of high speed internet to the areas that have been underserved or never-serverd in Charles County. Verizon is stopping role outs of FIOS in charles county. If you dont have a FIOS truck near your house now you wont in the near future. The techs are going to DC. 

I have held off on droping my T1 line because the Fiber was pulled past my home. But now spending $319 a month for a T1 line is out of this world. No fios and no want to pay that kind of money I feel let down. in 2000 I was told we would get DSL in 5 years. In 2010 I was just told I should get FIOS with-in 5 years. I am tired of this game.


----------



## hockeynutmd

mikeaton said:


> As a person who does indeed live in Southern MD, I too believed that we would finally get some form of high speed internet to the areas that have been underserved or never-serverd in Charles County. Verizon is stopping role outs of FIOS in charles county. If you dont have a FIOS truck near your house now you wont in the near future. The techs are going to DC.
> 
> I have held off on droping my T1 line because the Fiber was pulled past my home. But now spending $319 a month for a T1 line is out of this world. No fios and no want to pay that kind of money I feel let down. in 2000 I was told we would get DSL in 5 years. In 2010 I was just told I should get FIOS with-in 5 years. I am tired of this game.



Thank your County Commissioners for allowing that to happen.  The Cable Commission is technically challenged and they bought into the nice service maps that Verizon brought to the table.  Suckers!


----------



## mikeaton

*what can we do*

So what do we need to do?

Do we need a SMNCO - Southern Maryland Data Co-op - is that what needs to be built?
Fiber to everyones homes, WiFi with your SMDCO login in the town areas, no badwidth caps, resonably priced. 



If so Ill spear head it, This is crazy the 21st wealthiest county in the country can not have a decent data backbone so that the people in the county can use the internet / telecommute / take online classes. I was outraged 10 years ago. Today Ive had enough.


----------



## Geester

mikeaton said:


> So what do we need to do?
> 
> Do we need a SMNCO - Southern Maryland Data Co-op - is that what needs to be built?
> Fiber to everyones homes, WiFi with your SMDCO login in the town areas, no badwidth caps, resonably priced.
> 
> 
> 
> If so Ill spear head it, This is crazy the 21st wealthiest county in the country can not have a decent data backbone so that the people in the county can use the internet / telecommute / take online classes. I was outraged 10 years ago. Today Ive had enough.



My story is quite similar to yours. The fiber stopped at the entrance to my neighborhood. After contacting the County Commisioner, they assured me that because I was smack-dab in the middle of the Verizon service rollout map provided, I would be getting this service "eventually." Well it's been nearly two years and there doesn't seem to be any progress or anything to be hopeful about.  At first I was told "distance limitations." Then I was told "be patient, let the rollout continue." I really feel that my neighborhood was sold a bill of goods by the County Commissioner to keep us off their backs. 

I'd be happy to help you in any way I could.


----------



## mikeaton

*trouble with verizon*

Here is the main trouble with verizon. There selling off there copper business, wireless is getting faster a lot of people are switching to wireless for phone service. I believe verizon will sell off the fiber network. The buyers wont have to worry about any contracts verizon made and verizon can focus on the wireless lte network. They wont need the man power on the ground to fix issues. Saving money on man power and making money off selling the fiber network what investor wouldnt be happy with that.


----------



## merc669

mikeaton said:


> Here is the main trouble with verizon. There selling off there copper business, wireless is getting faster a lot of people are switching to wireless for phone service. I believe verizon will sell off the fiber network. The buyers wont have to worry about any contracts verizon made and verizon can focus on the wireless lte network. They wont need the man power on the ground to fix issues. Saving money on man power and making money off selling the fiber network what investor wouldnt be happy with that.



Totally agree here. Go to DSLREPORTS.com and take a look at some of the news that occurs with Verizon. They have sold off parts of their North East and now the Midwest. Clearpoint I believe bought out Verizon NE and has already filed for Bankruptcy. Frontier bought the Midwest. Verizon is concentrating on bigger things that are more profitable. 

Bill....


----------



## zetasoul

merc669 said:


> Totally agree here. Go to DSLREPORTS.com and take a look at some of the news that occurs with Verizon. They have sold off parts of their North East and now the Midwest. Clearpoint I believe bought out Verizon NE and has already filed for Bankruptcy. Frontier bought the Midwest. Verizon is concentrating on bigger things that are more profitable.
> 
> Bill....



I am in the same situation. No Internet connection for the entire negjborhood for the past 25+ years. Yet the sparsely populated La Plata rd where the commissioner lives is the first to get fios. I am furious. I am going to write to my congressman and cc all the commissioners. This is ridiculous that in the 21st century and we don't even have internet. I will also start a petition hopefully everyone can jump on.


----------



## zetasoul

OK. Lets get this movement going! Here are the people that you should be contacting and send your complaints to:

For Charles County commissioners: 
commissioner@charlescounty.org

These guys are the ones in charge of cable/internet:
cableadvisory 
cableadvisory@charlescounty.org

Richard Aldridge 
AldridgR@charlescounty.org

Roy Hancock 
HancockR@charlescounty.org

Search here for your congressman:
Congress.org - : Congressional Directory
Web form is available to send email.

For mailing address and phone:
*Sen. Barbara Mikulski (D-MD)*

Washington, D.C. Office:
503 Hart Senate Office Building,
District of Columbia 20510-2003
Phone: (202) 224-4654
Fax: (202) 224-8858 

Baltimore Office: (more district offices)
1629 Thames Street, Suite 400
Baltimore, Maryland 21231
Phone: (410) 962-4510
Fax: (410) 962-4760

*Sen. Benjamin Cardin (D-MD)*

Washington, D.C. Office:
509 Hart Senate Office Building,
District of Columbia 20510-2002
Phone: (202) 224-4524
Fax: (202) 224-1651 

Baltimore Office: (more district offices)
100 South Charles Street, Tower I, Suite 1710
Baltimore, Maryland 21201
Phone: (410) 962-4436
Fax: (410) 962-4156

Rep. Steny Hoyer (D-MD 5th District)

Washington, D.C. Office:
1705 Longworth House Office Building,
District of Columbia 20515-2005
Phone: (202) 225-4131
Fax: (202) 225-4300 

Greenbelt Office: (more district offices)
6500 Cherrywood Lane, #310
Greenbelt, Maryland 20770
Phone: (301) 474-0119
Fax: (301) 474-4697

Governor:
Governor Martin O'Malley

Contacting Governor Martin O'Malley

By mail:
100 State Circle
Annapolis, Maryland 
21401-1925

By telephone:
410.974.3901 
1.800.811.8336 
MD Relay 1.800.735.2258

Spend a few minutes of your time and write to these people. The more voices they hear, the better the chance that they will do something about this problem. Doing nothing is not an option.


----------



## Geester

mikeaton said:


> But now spending $319 a month for a T1 line is out of this world. No fios and no want to pay that kind of money I feel let down. in 2000 I was told we would get DSL in 5 years. In 2010 I was just told I should get FIOS with-in 5 years. I am tired of this game.



So let's say I actually had the cash to put in a T1 line (or attempt to split one with a neighbor or two), who would I call?


----------



## Geester

zetasoul said:


> OK. Lets get this movement going! Here are the people that you should be contacting and send your complaints to:
> 
> For Charles County commissioners:
> commissioner@charlescounty.org
> 
> These guys are the ones in charge of cable/internet:
> cableadvisory
> cableadvisory@charlescounty.org
> 
> Richard Aldridge
> AldridgR@charlescounty.org



I've already written a letter to a few of these contacts, they absolutely blew me off. They referred me to the Verizon coverage map and said Verizon will be rolling out FIOS for the next 2-3 years and to be patient.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Geester said:


> I've already written a letter to a few of these contacts, they absolutely blew me off. They referred me to the Verizon coverage map and said Verizon will be rolling out FIOS for the next 2-3 years and to be patient.



They've had a bit too much of that Verizon Juice!  Its not happening, due to technical limitations and I don't forsee Verizon investing the money in the technology upgrades.

The inexperience and technical incompetence of the Commissioners and Cable Advisory commission are to blame for our County residents, all of them, not having broadband options (Comcast, FioS or others).

You write to the Commissioners, you get some stupid response back from their CIO, Richard Aldredge.  This guy needs to retire and let some fresh, educated, technical savvy CIO take his place and move this county into the 21st century.


----------



## zetasoul

hockeynutmd said:


> They've had a bit too much of that Verizon Juice!  Its not happening, due to technical limitations and I don't forsee Verizon investing the money in the technology upgrades.
> 
> The inexperience and technical incompetence of the Commissioners and Cable Advisory commission are to blame for our County residents, all of them, not having broadband options (Comcast, FioS or others).
> 
> You write to the Commissioners, you get some stupid response back from their CIO, Richard Aldredge.  This guy needs to retire and let some fresh, educated, technical savvy CIO take his place and move this county into the 21st century.



Don't give up. I received the same response from them. However, what you can do is present some factual data that others have posted on here, such as Verizon selling off operations to different companies or Verizon stopping their FiOS build out. Also state that you will also write to your congressmen, who will be able to put more pressure on them. If those guys on the bottom don't listen, move to the top of the chain. Thanks for the idea... I might run for that office if it's publicly elected position.


----------



## Geester

zetasoul said:


> If those guys on the bottom don't listen, move to the top of the chain. Thanks for the idea... I might run for that office if it's publicly elected position.




You've got my vote!


----------



## Geester

Well Verizon finally posted June construction schedule...

Verizon | Construction Information

It appears as though many of the street names on this list are just repeats of previous months. Pretty sure this is bad news rather than good. Well at least Baltimore is getting hooked up! (Please note sarcasm.)


----------



## Geester

Does anyone know of a company in Southern Maryland that deals with putting in residential T1 lines?


----------



## mikeaton

Geester said:


> So let's say I actually had the cash to put in a T1 line (or attempt to split one with a neighbor or two), who would I call?





Speakeasy.net has some good prices I think there current special is $250 a month. 
Basicly there using verizon.


----------



## mikeaton

Ok. For the theory of tech limitation and distance of fios. I'm calling BS. Yes there is a distance limitation. But in areas they ran the fios to that they didn't hook up, this is not the trouble.


----------



## zetasoul

In addition to FiOS, I have been following the progress of 4G (Clear/WiMax). The Directv guy who came out to fix my dish said that his aunt who lives in Waldorf has Clear even though it is not officially on the map. He told me to call Clear and they said I don't have it right now (obviously) and that it will be coming later this year and into early next year. I got a chance to try Clear before and it is truly amazing (cable internet speed ~2MB/s - that's Megabytes not bits).

My neighbor told me that Comcast wants $2500 to run cable from the house next door to his. $5600 for running cable from the street to my house.


----------



## Geester

zetasoul said:


> In addition to FiOS, I have been following the progress of 4G (Clear/WiMax). The Directv guy who came out to fix my dish said that his aunt who lives in Waldorf has Clear even though it is not officially on the map. He told me to call Clear and they said I don't have it right now (obviously) and that it will be coming later this year and into early next year. I got a chance to try Clear before and it is truly amazing (cable internet speed ~2MB/s - that's Megabytes not bits).
> 
> My neighbor told me that Comcast wants $2500 to run cable from the house next door to his. $5600 for running cable from the street to my house.



Those Comcast quotes are ridiculous!!!!! Hey zetasoul, what neighborhood is that in?


----------



## mikeaton

Any one who gets wimax in somd let me know. I'd like to test it. I'd make it worth your time. 

As for Internet with out paying an over inflated price. Wifi. 
Asus 520gc with dd-wrt. to help bridge the distance between you and your neighbor.  There you go.


----------



## zetasoul

Geester said:


> Those Comcast quotes are ridiculous!!!!! Hey zetasoul, what neighborhood is that in?



Windy Knolls Place, along route 5 south (near Billingsley Rd.). The development a few *feet *over has Comcast and it costs that much to run the cable over. We don't have DSL either.


----------



## zetasoul

mikeaton said:


> Any one who gets wimax in somd let me know. I'd like to test it. I'd make it worth your time.
> 
> As for Internet with out paying an over inflated price. Wifi.
> Asus 520gc with dd-wrt. to help bridge the distance between you and your neighbor.  There you go.



That's a great idea about bridging. I'll let my neighbor know about it.


----------



## mikeaton

zetasoul said:


> That's a great idea about bridging. I'll let my neighbor know about it.




If you have any questions feel to email mikeaton at gmail dot com


----------



## CaptPooterpants

I wonder how long that conduit at 301/234 is going to sit there empty... According to the agreement Verizon is supposed to provide Glasva tower with free access and if that's right at the distance limit maybe those of us close to 234 will see something. I doubt the county cares about the residents much but not lighting up a location specifically defined in the agreement would probably get them in a bit of an uproar.


----------



## CaptPooterpants

Oh and as far as Comcast quotes go - I think I have the winner. I called the corporate number a few years ago and after months of going back and forth, the guy on the phone told me $300,000 to get comcast. I tried to get it in writing but the guy stopped responding to my voicemails and emails.

I'm on Penns Hill Rd about 2.5 miles from 234/301


----------



## Geester

CaptPooterpants said:


> Oh and as far as Comcast quotes go - I think I have the winner. I called the corporate number a few years ago and after months of going back and forth, the guy on the phone told me $300,000 to get comcast. I tried to get it in writing but the guy stopped responding to my voicemails and emails.
> 
> I'm on Penns Hill Rd about 2.5 miles from 234/301



$300,000!!!! You could buy your own Central Office for that! What a joke.


----------



## K_Jo

Geester said:


> $300,000!!!! You could buy your own Central Office for that! What a joke.


----------



## Geester

CaptPooterpants said:


> I wonder how long that conduit at 301/234 is going to sit there empty... According to the agreement Verizon is supposed to provide Glasva tower with free access and if that's right at the distance limit maybe those of us close to 234 will see something. I doubt the county cares about the residents much but not lighting up a location specifically defined in the agreement would probably get them in a bit of an uproar.




I'm starting to wonder about that agreement too. Although I am smack-dab in the middle of the map, I doubt I will ever see Fios. But every time I contact the county commissioner's office, they say it's coming and refer me to the map. So until the end of the deployment phase, I don't really have a leg to stand on. I can't wait to see what kind of excuses they start giving us once the date to have everything in place has come and gone and still no Fios, or Glasva tower.


----------



## CaptPooterpants

Geester said:


> $300,000!!!! You could buy your own Central Office for that! What a joke.



I think that's what they were expecting me to pay for. It just doesn't make sense. We don't have broadband options out here and I'm pretty sure most people would sign up for anything that worked well.


----------



## mikeaton

I agree, I have fios fiber in front of my home but verizon has no plans of turning it on. I hear 4g can be gotten in north waldorf, seriously do they need a 5th highspeed option when parts of the county cant get 1. Dont get me started about St Marys county, Underserved doesnt begin to describe it.


----------



## CaptPooterpants

mikeaton said:


> I agree, I have fios fiber in front of my home but verizon has no plans of turning it on. I hear 4g can be gotten in north waldorf, seriously do they need a 5th highspeed option when parts of the county cant get 1. Dont get me started about St Marys county, Undeserved doesnt begin to describe it.



They can't help the fact that they're densely populated and a target for providers, all we can do is hope they don't forget about the people with dirt roads

And you leave St. Mary's alone, that may be my only chance at seeing cable


----------



## mikeaton

CaptPooterpants said:


> They can't help the fact that they're densely populated and a target for providers, all we can do is hope they don't forget about the people with dirt roads
> 
> And you leave St. Mary's alone, that may be my only chance at seeing cable



I am sorry. I forgot the R. I ment St Marys is underserved.


----------



## Geester

I just called speakeasy. They told me that the Hollybrook neighborhood was within the 50,000 ft range of the central office and that they can put in a full T1 (1.5, 1.5) to my house. The price? $319 a month with a 1 year commitment. $319 a month!! (Gulp)


----------



## CaptPooterpants

Sounds about right, mine was $270/month but that was with a partner discount


----------



## CaptPooterpants

According to the August construction schedule, looks like the rumors of Verizon stopping construction in Charles Co. were true. Awesome.

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_aug10.pdf


----------



## Geester

I'm still trying to figure out how Verizon stopped at the entrance of my neighborhood because I'm out of range for Fios, but Speakeasy reps tell me I am in range for a T1 drop? Doesn't Speakeasy ride the Verizon infrastructure? I'm confused here.

~Dave


----------



## CaptPooterpants

MarylandMark said:


> Looks to me to be some pretty big roads on there?
> 
> Hawkins Gate Road
> Bel Alton - Newtown Road
> La Grange Avenue
> St. Charles Parkway
> St. Ignatius Drive
> 
> Not defending, just saying..



Compare to July:

http://www22.verizon.com/about/community/md/files/vzmd_fttp_jul10.pdf

I know for a fact that quite a few of the roads on the July list were not run, especially considering a friend of mine lives on one and is the only house on the road. La Grange is actually a very small road, just very dense and in the heart of La Plata. I don't even know why Charles Street is on there, that's been done for almost a year.


----------



## zetasoul

I think my street will be getting FiOS! 

I got a call from my neighbor yesterday (Thanksgiving Day) and she said that there are some lines being spray painted on the road coming from the telephone box. Our telephone lines are underground. Just last week, they were working on the development next to us. So I guess they will be coming down our dirt road after all! Our road is Windy Knolls Place in case you need a point of reference. 

Both the development and our street are not on the construction schedule every month. So I don't know how accurate it is. 

BEST THANKSGIVING EVER!!!!


----------



## Geester

Happy New Year's everybody!

Here's to another year of living a block away from Fios service in the Hollybrook neighborhood.


----------



## ktflame

I need real internet wireless cards suck. I'm ready to move Hollybrook


----------



## Geester

It sucks being smack-dab in the middle of Verizon's promised initial rollout map, but nothing to show for it.


----------



## chess

i doubt you will ever see fios in st marys county


----------



## JimD_K10D

chess said:


> i doubt you will ever see fios in st marys county



What?  No way.  I asked the verizon repair guy about FIOS (that's what the bumper sticker on his truck said:  "As me about FIOS" and he said it would be in my area (California) in two years.  Of course, that was over 5 years ago, but hey, any day now.  Any day...


----------



## zetasoul

You guys in St. Mary's won't get FiOS until I get it. So if you petition to have me hook up with FiOS we can work out a deal


----------



## bfncbs1

Nuttin for St. Marys this year .....Hughesville is a go for FiOS later this year.


----------



## hockeynutmd

That's awesome!

Do you think they will try to finish off Oliver Shop Road area from the Hughsville CO?

John


----------



## gemma_rae

bfncbs1 said:


> Nuttin for St. Marys this year .....Hughesville is a go for FiOS later this year.



Sorry Grass Hopper but you are wrong  HL C.O. is being outfitted for a Double Play on Greenfields only. (phone and internet for laypersons) No video, no Wirecenter overlay. It takes 6 months to equip a C.O. for a double play at 20K a pop. Video is much more expensive and money is riding on Verizon to sell off the landline side of the company anyway during the up coming strike in August. And yes Fiber Optics are landlines. Just ask anybody in West VA. It is best to remain quiet and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt. I hope you're management.


----------



## gemma_rae

Can you say "Wireless 4G LTE". That's the only thing you're going to get. But hey, don't knock it until you've tried it. FTTCS (Fiber To The Cell Site) is going to be amazing! And I'll be unemployed. Pay your taxes, my unemployment benefits depend on it!


----------



## hockeynutmd

gemma_rae said:


> Can you say "Wireless 4G LTE". That's the only thing you're going to get. But hey, don't knock it until you've tried it. FTTCS (Fiber To The Cell Site) is going to be amazing! And I'll be unemployed. Pay your taxes, my unemployment benefits depend on it!



I have a couple of Verizon 4G LTE adapters that I use in my travels to client sites and they work amazingly well.

Do you expect the La Plata/Hughsville area to get 4G LTE sometime in the future?


----------



## gemma_rae

hockeynutmd said:


> I have a couple of Verizon 4G LTE adapters that I use in my travels to client sites and they work amazingly well.
> 
> Do you expect the La Plata/Hughsville area to get 4G LTE sometime in the future?



Yes. At&t is placing orders left and right for Hi-Cap circuits at cell sites as we speak to support thier 4G network. The broadband they are requesting demands fiber fed cell sites and I'm sure they're footing at least part of the bill. As soon as the fiber build (to cell sites) is complete, VZ wireless will coincedently roll out thier 4G network. Just a matter of timing. Wink, Wink.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

gemma_rae said:


> Can you say "Wireless 4G LTE". That's the only thing you're going to get. But hey, don't knock it until you've tried it. FTTCS (Fiber To The Cell Site) is going to be amazing! And I'll be unemployed. Pay your taxes, my unemployment benefits depend on it!





you wouldn't be Tina would you ?


----------



## EmptyTimCup

gemma_rae said:


> Yes. At&t is placing orders left and right for Hi-Cap circuits at cell sites as we speak to support their 4G network.




they are trying to run to the tower here ....


----------



## gemma_rae

MarylandMark said:


> Another 18 hour day today for me, saving for the strike! I was called in to the North Beach CO at 2:11AM, then covered Hughesville, Mechanicsville, Baden, Brandywine, Waldorf, Bryans Road and Indian Head the rest of the day (the last 3 are my normal CO's).



Wise decision. This could be the 'Big' one. But don't work too hard, save something for the goofballs to screw up. I'm set for a couple months, long enough to work on my resume.


----------



## gemma_rae

EmptyTimCup said:


> you wouldn't be Tina would you ?



No, not Tina.



EmptyTimCup said:


> they are trying to run to the tower here ....



It's everywhere.


----------



## onthehill

*BFNCBS Need your help*



bfncbs1 said:


> Nuttin for St. Marys this year .....Hughesville is a go for FiOS later this year.



You live near me [on sycamore rd] and suggested that I get Edvo for service, because that is what you use.  I googled it and it sounds great compared to Hughesnet.  Would you be able to tell me what I need to order to get the internet service from them?


----------



## onthehill

*BFNCBS1  - Please help*



bfncbs1 said:


> FiOS and the 1x8 splitter won't be approved until next year and even after approval it will be a while since from a cost perspective it doesn't make sense for now.
> 
> Dubois Rd? What end of Dubois because on the side near route 6 DSL is available.
> 
> LTE? Still a unknown from a pricing and cap level. The cap will be raised be to what level I don't know. Pricing? I have no clue but should be comparable to EVDO.
> 
> As far as Hughesnet goes I dumped them years ago solely on poor technical support and latency that was always around 800-900ms. I chose EVDo even with the small cap just because of the latency alone and semi decent tech support. Satellite is the biggest ripoff out there with the huge upfront cost, monthly cost and poor service. Hope something works out for you.





Would you be able to help me order what I need?  Is what you advised in the thread above still good?  Is there a better option?  Do we stand to ever get FIOS near us?


----------



## chess

Fios guys (installers etc)

Thoughts on it making it to St Marys Co, I am talking California, Lexington Park area... 4th Qtr 2012 ? 2013 ?


----------



## onthehill

*Help!*



bfncbs1 said:


> Nuttin for St. Marys this year .....Hughesville is a go for FiOS later this year.



Would you please tell me what I need to purchase to get Edvo?  Is it something I need to get an installer to put in?  I want whatever is needed to get the best signal and speed that I can.  Would you please help?


----------



## merc669

onthehill said:


> Would you please tell me what I need to purchase to get Edvo?  Is it something I need to get an installer to put in?  I want whatever is needed to get the best signal and speed that I can.  Would you please help?



Here is a link that might help.

What is EVDO / Mobile Broadband? : 3Gstore.com, 3G/4G Routers, Antennas, Amplifiers, WiFi, Verizon & Sprint Data Cards

Also depending on what kind of signal you get, I would go to your Verizon or Sprint Store and check on equipment from them. Not sure of your area but Verizon is best for me. But I am lucky, since I have Metrocast. 

Bill


----------



## wileecoyote

*fios coverage map link*

Anyone still have the link, or file with the agreed map for the FIOS rollout?
I want to have it when the agreement time is up and I still dont have FIOS.
I tried Googling it again, but couldnt find it.


----------



## Geester

wileecoyote said:


> Anyone still have the link, or file with the agreed map for the FIOS rollout?
> I want to have it when the agreement time is up and I still dont have FIOS.
> I tried Googling it again, but couldnt find it.



Here you go...

http://www.charlescounty.org/it/inetsite/franchiseagreement.pdf


----------



## wileecoyote

*fios map*

Thanks for the link, but that says its for comcast cable. The one I used to have was for Verizon Fios rollout and it had a map that showed the actual coverage area.


----------



## oby880

wileecoyote said:


> Thanks for the link, but that says its for comcast cable. The one I used to have was for Verizon Fios rollout and it had a map that showed the actual coverage area.



Try this one: http://www.charlescounty.org/verizon/cc_verizon_franchise.pdf


----------



## Geester

oby880 said:


> Try this one: http://www.charlescounty.org/verizon/cc_verizon_franchise.pdf



LOL Ooops! Guess I shoulda checked the link before I posted it...


----------



## gemma_rae

Union contract expires this Saturday at 11:59 PM. Smell ya later SoMD. You better pray your phone, VZ cell, FiOS doesn't go out. VZ management doesn't know what a cable is. Let me explain about cell phones, they're 2-way radios to the tower, landline after that. Now YOU know.


----------



## Wenchy

gemma_rae said:


> Union contract expires this Saturday at 11:59 PM. Smell ya later SoMD. You better pray your phone, VZ cell, FiOS doesn't go out. VZ management doesn't know what a cable is. Let me explain about cell phones, they're 2-way radios to the tower, landline after that. Now YOU know.



How about my triple play package (Verizon) with Direct TV?  We don't have FIOS, we have DSL.

I see board games and reading in the future (not so bad )


----------



## gemma_rae

Wenchy said:


> How about my triple play package (Verizon) with Direct TV?  We don't have FIOS, we have DSL.
> 
> I see board games and reading in the future (not so bad )



VZ DSL could be over copper or fiber, it rides over your landline, or dry circuit if no dialtone. If it goes out it's bad news. DirecTV is non unoin, and the call center is probably in the Phillipines. VZ 1st level management looks scared to death. They're going to have to do real work. It ain't fun humpin' poles in Zekiah Swamp in August.


----------



## zetasoul

*Fios Coming Down Leonardtown (Rt 5)*

They installed FiOS at Zachia Manor Ct. There are orange spray paint and flags going down route 5 past La Plata Rd. There's an arrow pointing down my road (which does not have any internet or cable options) with the word "VRN" (I think that's what it says and I assume stands for "Verizon). Fingers cross!!!


----------



## mikeaton

Verizon | Construction Information


Dear Verizon..... Still waiting even though you ran fios past my house last year.


----------



## gemma_rae

wileecoyote said:


> Anyone still have the link, or file with the agreed map for the FIOS rollout?
> I want to have it when the agreement time is up and I still dont have FIOS.
> I tried Googling it again, but couldnt find it.



It never existed, it was all a dream, your eye lids are getting heavy now, just relax............


----------



## ineedinternet

Has anyone else noticed the Fiber markings on Wheatley Rd and/or know where the fios expansion ends.  I am off of Grosstown and Oliver Shop


----------



## hockeynutmd

ineedinternet said:


> Has anyone else noticed the Fiber markings on Wheatley Rd and/or know where the fios expansion ends.  I am off of Grosstown and Oliver Shop



I do believe that technical limitations stop the expansion at the corner of Wheatley and Oliver Shop Road.


----------



## Done_Wrong

hockeynutmd said:


> I do believe that technical limitations stop the expansion at the corner of Wheatley and Oliver Shop Road.



Is there anyway to wake Verizon up and tell them to expand down Olivers Shop past Grosstown Rd. since there is a new housing development moving in and it would make sense for them to add more customers on the cheap while the ground is being broken?


----------



## bfncbs1

Done_Wrong said:


> Is there anyway to wake Verizon up and tell them to expand down Olivers Shop past Grosstown Rd. since there is a new housing development moving in and it would make sense for them to add more customers on the cheap while the ground is being broken?[/QUOTE
> 
> I've heard the plan is to run it all the way up to the new subdivision on Oliver Shop which would include Grosstown. Makes sense so they don't have to feed the subdivision with copper.
> 
> Noticed they are coming down Kentucky Avenue a bit as well. No more than a mile off of route 6.


----------



## AnthonyJames

> I've heard the plan is to run it all the way up to the new subdivision on Oliver Shop which would include Grosstown. Makes sense so they don't have to feed the subdivision with copper.
> 
> Noticed they are coming down Kentucky Avenue a bit as well. No more than a mile off of route 6.



Sorry Dave, Lisa said no.


----------



## bfncbs1

AnthonyJames said:


> Sorry Dave, Lisa said no.



Standard answer.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Well I hope they offer it to some of the other homes and subdivisions.


----------



## ineedinternet

AnthonyJames said:


> Sorry Dave, Lisa said no.



Lisa said no to the plans for fios down Oliver Shop and Grosstown?


----------



## AnthonyJames

ineedinternet said:


> Lisa said no to the plans for fios down Oliver Shop and Grosstown?



She said no to the new subdivision on Oliver Shop Rd which is called Oliver's Crossing, it is within the Hughesville wire center boundary. Oliver Shop Rd up to and including Grosstown Rd will get FiOS according to Lisa.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Do you happen to know whether Crescent Run or Amberleigh Farms will receive FiOS?


----------



## AnthonyJames

hockeynutmd said:


> Do you happen to know whether Crescent Run or Amberleigh Farms will receive FiOS?



Yes, both, and Forest Run also.


----------



## hockeynutmd

AnthonyJames said:


> Yes, both, and Forest Run also.



Outstanding news!!  Has a timetable been planned or announced?


----------



## CK-1

Good question..   Five months with no reply....     Doesn't look good


Will FIOS be availible at Stoneleigh (off of Grosstown Road/Oliver Shop Rd)?


----------



## CK-1

*The wait continues*

FYI... About a week ago, Verizon setup a booth at the corner store parking lot of Wheatley  Rd and Rt.6.    It seems Verizon was handing out flyers to people who lived in the general area that contained TV Channel info.   People who had a "Welcome to Verizon/FIOS" flyer in or on their mailbox where switched on.    As many of us here are still waiting for some kind of fiber optics to happen, I asked the Verizon people when will internet be available further down Oliver Shop Road and Grosstown.   The look on their face wasn't encouraging and they didn't know the answer as well.


----------



## hockeynutmd

I asked as well on two different occasions, sent two different emails with never a reply.  I did get a reply from the Charles County CIO, Evelyn Jacobson, who stated that Verizon told her it was not technically feasible to expand the fiber that has already been run.

Email response below:

On Sep 19, 2014, at 9:09 AM, "Evelyn Jacobson" <jacobsoe@charlescountymd.gov> wrote:
Good morning Mr. xxx,

After multiple emails from the County regarding service to your home, Verizon responded yesterday that your address is still beyond Verizon's fiber capabilities.

I am sorry that I do not have more positive news to relay.

Please let me know if I can provide you with any further information... or ask for any additional information from Verizon regarding your address.

Thank you,


----------



## Done_Wrong

Comcast truck was on Olivers Shop Road,(near Grosstown Rd).  Driver said he was measuring for service on new road, Cindy's Shop Pl continuing to Durner Place on Saturday OCT 29, 2016.  No other info known.


----------



## RareBreed

Wish they'd come to my area in Lusby. Verizon DSL sucks!


----------



## matb1906

*Comcast on Grosstown Rd*

Not sure if anyone is still monitoring this forum but Comcast is surveying the communities off of Grosstown Rd.  It looks like they are heading down Oliver Shop.  At this point I will take Comcast or Verizon, whichever comes first.


----------



## Dbuck913

matb1906 said:


> Not sure if anyone is still monitoring this forum but Comcast is surveying the communities off of Grosstown Rd.  It looks like they are heading down Oliver Shop.  At this point I will take Comcast or Verizon, whichever comes first.



I spoke with the Comcast tech that was doing the survey in my development off of Grosstown rd. He told me they plan to have service to our neighborhood by June 2017. I wont hold my breath, just passing along the information he shared.


----------



## Dbuck913

This past August I sent an email to the Charles county IT office, asking when my home located off Grosstown Rd would get FIOS. I had sent a similar request to them back in 2015. Here is the response:

"It is our understanding, from Verizon, that your home would receive service from their LaPlata Wire Center location.  We had inquired, with Verizon, about serviceability to your home in January 2015.  At that time, Verizon indicated that your home was beyond the technical capabilities of the LaPlata Wire Center's equipment; per Verizon, the equipment in the wire center could only send the FiOS signal approximately 65,000 feet and your residence was beyond that.

Since that time, Verizon has been working on an upgrade of the equipment in the LaPlata Wire Center.  In response to our most recent request (August 2016) regarding serviceability to your residence, Verizon responded with the following... "This address is also located in a hub that is being redesigned with our extended reach optics and at this time I cannot tell you if it qualifies for density.  You can check back in a few month if you would like."


----------



## matb1906

That's good to know but, like you I am cautiously optimistic.  For now I am using Timbuktu Wireless which is meeting my current need for unlimited data.  It is about as fast and reliable as DSL and allows me to stream video and music so I am good for now.


----------



## matb1906

Dbuck913 said:


> This past August I sent an email to the Charles county IT office, asking when my home located off Grosstown Rd would get FIOS. I had sent a similar request to them back in 2015. Here is the response:
> 
> "It is our understanding, from Verizon, that your home would receive service from their LaPlata Wire Center location.  We had inquired, with Verizon, about serviceability to your home in January 2015.  At that time, Verizon indicated that your home was beyond the technical capabilities of the LaPlata Wire Center's equipment; per Verizon, the equipment in the wire center could only send the FiOS signal approximately 65,000 feet and your residence was beyond that.
> 
> Since that time, Verizon has been working on an upgrade of the equipment in the LaPlata Wire Center.  In response to our most recent request (August 2016) regarding serviceability to your residence, Verizon responded with the following... "This address is also located in a hub that is being redesigned with our extended reach optics and at this time I cannot tell you if it qualifies for density.  You can check back in a few month if you would like."



I will take whichever comes first, I am not overly picky.  It will be interesting to see the pricing with and without the competition.  Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## Dbuck913

matb1906 said:


> That's good to know but, like you I am cautiously optimistic.  For now I am using Timbuktu Wireless which is meeting my current need for unlimited data.  It is about as fast and reliable as DSL and allows me to stream video and music so I am good for now.



How is the Timbuktu service?


----------



## matb1906

Dbuck913 said:


> How is the Timbuktu service?


 It allows us  to watch Netflix on multiple devices without any buffering.  It's about as fast and reliable as dsl.  Serves its purpose for sure.  I will keep it until Comcast or Verizon arrives.  Billing is month to month with no contracts so it's no risk.


----------



## Dbuck913

matb1906 said:


> It allows us  to watch Netflix on multiple devices without any buffering.  It's about as fast and reliable as dsl.  Serves its purpose for sure.  I will keep it until Comcast or Verizon arrives.  Billing is month to month with no contracts so it's no risk.



However, back on October 13th, we had also reached out to Verizon to see if there had been any change in your area due to their recent upgrades in the La Plata Wire Center.  We hadn't heard back from them as of today, so your email prompted us to follow back up with them.

Verizon responded that your home does meet their density calculation and also that, due to the upgrades in their La Plata Wire Center, it also meets their technical requirements. As a result, Verizon states that they do plan to extend service to your home.  However they do not have an estimated date yet and have asked us to check back with them in March 2017.

Please note that this recent upgrade to the Verizon La Plata Wire Center resulted in their ability to provide service to many additional homes; Verizon is currently busy with construction projects both in the eastern and western side of the County. They have not shared with us their anticipated build schedule however we plan on trying to get a better feel for their timelines.


----------



## Dayton22

*Friggin Comcast*

I live off of Oliver Shop Road and I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but the cable being pulled past TC Martin Elementary ends on the corner of Oliver Shop and Edelen Road. I stopped and spoke with the crew that was working on the line during the week and they responded that as far as they knew that location was the end of their pull. I'm thinking maybe the cable stops at the border of Bryantown and Hughesville? I live in Hughesville and as usual we get left in the dark by Comcast. If you go to Comcast website and search for service you get a message to call Comcast if you put in an address in the area where the cable was pulled. If you put in an address near Grosstown Road you get a service not available in your area message.

Maybe sometime next Summer for FiOS in Hughesville depending on how long it takes to get the lines in the ground?


----------



## Dbuck913

Dayton22 said:


> I live off of Oliver Shop Road and I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but the cable being pulled past TC Martin Elementary ends on the corner of Oliver Shop and Edelen Road. I stopped and spoke with the crew that was working on the line during the week and they responded that as far as they knew that location was the end of their pull. I'm thinking maybe the cable stops at the border of Bryantown and Hughesville? I live in Hughesville and as usual we get left in the dark by Comcast. If you go to Comcast website and search for service you get a message to call Comcast if you put in an address in the area where the cable was pulled. If you put in an address near Grosstown Road you get a service not available in your area message.
> 
> Maybe sometime next Summer for FiOS in Hughesville depending on how long it takes to get the lines in the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115981



In Mid October, Comcast was in my community which is located off Grosstown rd. I stopped and talked with the tech, and he stated he was taking measurements for cable installation. When I asked him when the planned install would happen, he didn't have an answer!!! No Surprise.


----------



## Dbuck913

I just got an email from the county that Comcast will begin installation of service to my community on grosstwon Rd in June 2017. The county also informed me that Verizon also plans fios service to my community in early to mid 2017. Will see if it really happens.


----------



## RareBreed

RareBreed said:


> Wish they'd come to my area in Lusby. Verizon DSL sucks!



Found out our HOA is blocking Verizon Fios from connecting us in CRE. No idea why since Comcast Xfinity is available to us.


----------



## AnthonyJames

RareBreed said:


> Found out our HOA is blocking Verizon Fios from connecting us in CRE. No idea why since Comcast Xfinity is available to us.



Comcast is a non-regulated company, therefore they can enter into exclusivity contracts, usually at a price, with HOA's to keep Verizon out.


----------



## Dbuck913

AnthonyJames said:


> Comcast is a non-regulated company, therefore they can enter into exclusivity contracts, usually at a price, with HOA's to keep Verizon out.



Construction is underway all along Oliver Shop rd, Oaks road and most of the sub-divisions. Hopefully service by the end of summer


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Dbuck913 said:


> Construction is underway all along Oliver Shop rd, Oaks road and most of the sub-divisions. Hopefully service by the end of summer



 Be nice if they would come out Oaks Road to Three Notch Rd.  In my opinion there are more homes from Carrico Mill rd. to Charlotte Hall rd. then there is around Oliver Shop and Grosstown.  Last year some guys came through my development taking measurements and left little sprayed painted numbers in the street.  My thoughts were maybe Fios, we already have Comcast in our neighborhood, the streets our fine they don't need to be resurfaced and SMECO came through about 5-6 years ago and did complete rewire and new transformers (the power was always going out).  So Fios was about the only other thing they could have been measuring for.


----------



## Dbuck913

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Be nice if they would come out Oaks Road to Three Notch Rd.  In my opinion there are more homes from Carrico Mill rd. to Charlotte Hall rd. then there is around Oliver Shop and Grosstown.  Last year some guys came through my development taking measurements and left little sprayed painted numbers in the street.  My thoughts were maybe Fios, we already have Comcast in our neighborhood, the streets our fine they don't need to be resurfaced and SMECO came through about 5-6 years ago and did complete rewire and new transformers (the power was always going out).  So Fios was about the only other thing they could have been measuring for.



It looks to me like that is the plan. I noticed new white spray painted marks on Oaks rd starting from Oliver Shop. There are also new spray painted marks along Oaks rd at the entrance to all of the developments between Oliver shop and Three Notch. They are the same white painted marks that FIOS is using for install along Oliver Shop rd, so my guess is it is coming your way as well.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Dbuck913 said:


> It looks to me like that is the plan. I noticed new white spray painted marks on Oaks rd starting from Oliver Shop. There are also new spray painted marks along Oaks rd at the entrance to all of the developments between Oliver shop and Three Notch. They are the same white painted marks that FIOS is using for install along Oliver Shop rd, so my guess is it is coming your way as well.



Comcast is being installed along Oliver Shop Road and into the developments.  No word on FiOS expansion.


----------



## Dbuck913

hockeynutmd said:


> Comcast is being installed along Oliver Shop Road and into the developments.  No word on FiOS expansion.



I am fairly sure Verizon has started to install fiber in multiple developments off oliver shop rd. They have not yet started to install the fiber along Oliver shop to connect the developments. Take a drive down Corinthian Court, Amberleigh Lane, Crescent Run and you will see the fiber installed but not yet connected.


----------



## hockeynutmd

You're correct, I live off of Amberleigh Lane and they are installing conduit and main line fiber; but the vendor is Comcast not Verizon.


----------



## littlelady

Don't put too much stock in FIOS.  We lived in Calvert for 20 years, and it never happened.  We even had to wait for Comcast to get to us.  We now live in Montgomery County., and have Verizon FIOS for internet which goes in and out all the time.  We chose to use DirectTV instead of Comcast for tv.  They are ok, sort of.  My dot and SIL just gave up FIOS for internet and tv (Mont Cty), and have found alternatives; I don't know the details.  Also, when our contract with Verizon for phone is ended, we will be changing that, too.  What I can't stand is even though no plan change is requested, these companies send bills that up the charges.  I am tired of fighting with them all.


----------



## Dbuck913

hockeynutmd said:


> You're correct, I live off of Amberleigh Lane and they are installing conduit and main line fiber; but the vendor is Comcast not Verizon.



Verizon was in my community off grosstown rd today marking for install. Spoke with the verizon tech, and he told me we should have fios service within the next 1-2 months.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Dbuck913 said:


> Verizon was in my community off grosstown rd today marking for install. Spoke with the verizon tech, and he told me we should have fios service within the next 1-2 months.



Verizon's vendor also dropped off cables and underground boxes in Amberleigh Farms yesterday afternoon.


----------



## oby880

It looks like a new option for high-speed internet will be coming on Nov 1:   https://www.peakenetbroadband.com/


----------



## matb1906

Verizon now shows a day counter for service availability in Hughesville.  The counter shows 78 days for my address off of Grosstown Rd.  That puts us in early November.


----------



## Clem72

oby880 said:


> It looks like a new option for high-speed internet will be coming on Nov 1:   https://www.peakenetbroadband.com/



Looks interesting, though I think their prices might be a bit too high to be competitive in areas where they overlap with Metrocast. But for those with no options or DSL, this will probably work well.

I used a similar service about 15 years ago and paid $50 for 1mbit so I'm glad to see the tech has improved.


----------



## Dbuck913

matb1906 said:


> Verizon now shows a day counter for service availability in Hughesville.  The counter shows 78 days for my address off of Grosstown Rd.  That puts us in early November.



That seems long, considering Verizon has already installed the underground fiber in my development off Grosstown Rd. But then again, for as long as we have waited for them to provide service, I guess nothing should surprise us at this point..

Will be interesting to see if Comcast provides service sooner. Seems like they are racing each other at this point to get cable and Fiber installed in all of the developments between Wheatley and Oaks Rd.

Can you post the link to the Verizon counter you mention?

Thanks


----------



## wubbles

Anyone have an idea of what ping times will be like for Peake? The speeds seem great but doesn't matter if everything has a quarter second pause from high ping.


----------



## matb1906

Dbuck913 said:


> That seems long, considering Verizon has already installed the underground fiber in my development off Grosstown Rd. But then again, for as long as we have waited for them to provide service, I guess nothing should surprise us at this point..
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Comcast provides service sooner. Seems like they are racing each other at this point to get cable and Fiber installed in all of the developments between Wheatley and Oaks Rd.
> 
> Can you post the link to the Verizon counter you mention?
> 
> Thanks



The link to check the number of days can be found here  www.verizon.com/local/washington-dc-fios/.  I have also attached an image


----------



## Clem72

wubbles said:


> Anyone have an idea of what ping times will be like for Peake? The speeds seem great but doesn't matter if everything has a quarter second pause from high ping.



Their tech said ~2ms per hop, at most 4 hops to their upstream connection. If true, that's in line with most wired ISP solutions.


----------



## matb1906

Below is a message that I received from the county for whatever it is worth...


----------



## Dbuck913

matb1906 said:


> The link to check the number of days can be found here  www.verizon.com/local/washington-dc-fios/.  I have also attached an image
> 
> View attachment 119654



Thanks for the link, I tried it for my address, which is off Grosstown and Sandy Bottom and it came back as no planned service, even though Verizon has already installled the fiber in my delevlopment. Time will tell.


----------



## Dbuck913

Dbuck913 said:


> Thanks for the link, I tried it for my address, which is off Grosstown and Sandy Bottom and it came back as no planned service, even though Verizon has already installled the fiber in my delevlopment. Time will tell.



Just checked the Verizon link, and it still indicates another 55 days until service will be available. Which now puts it in late November/early December. I guess I should not be surprised at this point. Both FIOS and Comcast have finished the install in my community. Not sure why the delay in connecting the communities to the main line


----------



## Dbuck913

Dbuck913 said:


> Just checked the Verizon link, and it still indicates another 55 days until service will be available. Which now puts it in late November/early December. I guess I should not be surprised at this point. Both FIOS and Comcast have finished the install in my community. Not sure why the delay in connecting the communities to the main line



Today (11/2) I got an email from the county that said Comcast and Verizon have delayed service to our community of Grosstown Rd. They now anticipate having service available in the April 2018 time frame.


----------



## matb1906

Dbuck913 said:


> Today (11/2) I got an email from the county that said Comcast and Verizon have delayed service to our community of Grosstown Rd. They now anticipate having service available in the April 2018 time frame.



While I am not surprised, this is extremely disappointing.


----------



## hockeynutmd

Did they happen to mention why?


----------



## Dbuck913

hockeynutmd said:


> Did they happen to mention why?



No explanation given by the county for the continued delay. The county did say that both Comcast and Verizon are meeting their obligations in the "Franchise Agreements". I say thats BS, my home is in the initial service area for both Franchise Agreements and we should have had service provided years ago. County negotiates these agreements and then lets both companies do as they want at the peril of the residents.


----------



## bfncbs1

Dbuck913 said:


> No explanation given by the county for the continued delay. The county did say that both Comcast and Verizon are meeting their obligations in the "Franchise Agreements". I say thats BS, my home is in the initial service area for both Franchise Agreements and we should have had service provided years ago. County negotiates these agreements and then lets both companies do as they want at the peril of the residents.



Looks like FiOS is expanding down Trinity Church Rd to at least Norwood. 

Portions or Bowling Dr (Whisper Creek), Old Sycamore and Norwood have been marked up.


----------



## Dbuck913

bfncbs1 said:


> Looks like FiOS is expanding down Trinity Church Rd to at least Norwood.
> 
> Portions or Bowling Dr (Whisper Creek), Old Sycamore and Norwood have been marked up.



The wait is finally over. FIOS install at my home off Grosstown rd is all set for March 14th.


----------



## hockeynutmd

I'm set for 3/15 in Amberleigh Farms


----------



## AnthonyJames

So, how do you like it?


----------



## tward

Looks like they finally finished off Penns Hill Road in La Plata...  Noticed the FIOS plates coming up the hill!!


----------



## hockeynutmd

It's fantastic!  We've waited a long time for broadband.


----------

